# Crysis 3



## Alok (Apr 11, 2012)

We are near to see another game in the series. Details and official news coming soon.
There images are from EA ORIGIN confirming the game. Reports says EA will officially announce its details next week.
*4.bp.blogspot.com/-l9iDLc1E1JQ/T4Vp8DKgm8I/AAAAAAAACE4/l0qhKsExQfk/s1600/Crysis+3+Logo.jpg
*1.bp.blogspot.com/-45tEAJmRH5E/T4VkhWBlmrI/AAAAAAAACEw/MVKn0C_eH5M/s1600/9vGp9.jpg

Crysis 3 Confirmed ... Announcement Coming Soon ~ Best Games Network


----------



## theserpent (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh Yeah!! Now it will be Can it run crysis 3  ? Hope all 5,6,7 series entry cards can take this game

But where the trailer?

Are my eyes tricking me? Or is that really an arrow gun :O


----------



## Alok (Apr 11, 2012)

Its an arrow gun.
and trailer not released yet.
I'll take no time posting it , as it hits internet.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 11, 2012)

Hope this game is good..Yet to start crysis 2.Its just lying down.As my gfx card cant take it 
Crysis warhead was really good hope this is as good as that


----------



## Alok (Apr 11, 2012)

I started Crysis 2 just two days ago and here comes 3


----------



## theserpent (Apr 11, 2012)

Dont except 3 to come out this year


----------



## Alok (Apr 11, 2012)

Well i have too many games coming this year . See my sig
so this should come next year to take care of my pocket.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 11, 2012)

This years only game im looking out is AC3(And hopefully gta 5) But cant get any of them 



> Are you looking forward to playing Crytek’s Crysis 3? While the game has yet to receive an official announcement, there have been several hints to indicate that an announcement could be imminent. For starters, Swedish magazine, GameReactor, has teased the cover of its next issue set for the 16th of April with an exclusive announcement. The teaser art has revealed a city-themed backdrop with a Nanosuit pattern, similar to the one worn by your character in the game.
> 
> On top of that, Origin might have also leaked the cover of the game in a listing (screenshot available here) that shows three different versions of the game: Limited Edition for the Xbox, Limited Edition for the PC and a digital download for the PC. The cover also revealed the protagonist in the game wielding a bow and arrow, suggesting that such a weapon could be available for use during gameplay.
> 
> Earlier job listings and with Crytek’s GM, Nick Button-Brown stating that an “absolutely fantastic” project announcement would be revealed later this month have also pointed to the imminent launch of the highly-anticipated game. Either way we will be keeping our eyes peeled, so remember to check back with us on the 16th of April for the details!



Check out


----------



## Alok (Apr 11, 2012)

Why can't get?
And yeah consider Max Payne 3 too.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 11, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> Why can't get?
> And yeah consider Max Payne 3 too.



Well firstly just have a 220 gig HDD.Cant get a new one.
secondly,Parents wont allow me to get a new game mostly.Maybe at the most i might be able to get just one


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 11, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Well firstly just have a 220 gig HDD.Cant get a new one.
> secondly,Parents wont allow me to get a new game mostly.Maybe at the most i might be able to get just one



as if people_ really_ buy games here
but i hope crysis 3 dosent have watered down graphx for pc


----------



## Alok (Apr 11, 2012)

Additional details of Crytek’s upcoming FPS title ‘Crysis 3′ havebeen revealed which suggest that the *game would once again take us back in the Urban Jungle of New York offering the best Sandbox FPS experience on market, Launch of the title is said to be around Spring 2013 with official announcement of the game on April 15th.
In Crysis 3, New York city would be devastated by an unknown disaster which would turn the city into a Jungle, This would allow Crytek to offer a more opengaming environment over the linear design which users saw in Crysis 2. The game would also feature a new weapon which looks similar to a mechanical bow, its uncertain though how the new weapon would work.*
In addition to this, Crysis 3 wouldbe available in premium edition and hunter edition (No Details known) other than the deluxe edition which we reported earlier here *costs $49.99. The game would launch on the PC, PS3 and Xbox 360.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 11, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> Additional details of Crytek’s upcoming FPS title ‘Crysis 3′ havebeen revealed which suggest that the *game would once again take us back in the Urban Jungle of New York offering the best Sandbox FPS experience on market, Launch of the title is said to be around Spring 2013 with official announcement of the game on April 15th.
> In Crysis 3, New York city would be devastated by an unknown disaster which would turn the city into a Jungle, This would allow Crytek to offer a more opengaming environment over the linear design which users saw in Crysis 2. The game would also feature a new weapon which looks similar to a mechanical bow, its uncertain though how the new weapon would work.*
> In addition to this, Crysis 3 wouldbe available in premium edition and hunter edition (No Details known) other than the deluxe edition which we reported earlier here *costs $49.99. The game would launch on the PC, PS3 and Xbox 360.



any chance of our favorite icy cyborg-squid(i forgot thier name) aliens coming back???


----------



## theserpent (Apr 11, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> as if people_ really_ buy games here
> but i hope crysis 3 dosent have watered down graphx for pc



Well some games should be bought actually better to buy games because free from viruses you get patches *Plus MP*


----------



## Desmond (Apr 11, 2012)

Why no trailer?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## theserpent (Apr 12, 2012)

^^ Its actually a leaked box cover .You can expect trailer/Official announcement by April End
EDIT:
Next week


----------



## Alok (Apr 12, 2012)

^May be next week...


----------



## Faun (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh GOd, a crossbow to the head.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 12, 2012)

Forest????????Hope its not a GPU eater


----------



## RCuber (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice.waiting for the trailer


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 12, 2012)

Crysis Series is the best FPS game I've ever played....

eagerly waiting for this one....


----------



## ritvij (Apr 12, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Forest????????Hope its not a GPU eater



it will be.. crytek is famous for the fact that their games are graphically superlative than others...
crysis 2 gave only 19 fps on my xps 15 on gt 420M 1 gb.. @ 720p...
but i don't think it will run crysis 3..


----------



## asingh (Apr 12, 2012)

That gun looks awesome.


----------



## ritvij (Apr 12, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Crysis Series is the best FPS game I've ever played....




  people say mw3 is a great shooter but i found crysis 2 more difficult than mw3 and it involves more than just shooting, reloading, shooting...


----------



## theserpent (Apr 12, 2012)

Crysis is kind of _out of box_..I really had fun killing aliens in crysis warhead.
I hope its *Pyscho* and hope The AI is not Dumb(I heard c2 Had Dumb AI).
And hope C3 will have INDIAN SERVERS

New york turns into Forest?Well that gun looks awsome.Hope UFOS,Aliens are there.I really hope entry level 6 series and 7 series can take it at medium in at least 25 fps


----------



## fz8975 (Apr 12, 2012)

i dont see a forest.... i see a building in the cover photo


----------



## theserpent (Apr 12, 2012)

^^ fake


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 12, 2012)

ritvij said:


> people say mw3 is a great shooter but i found crysis 2 more difficult than mw3 and it involves more than just shooting, reloading, shooting...



yeah & with mods in crysis 2 its graphics is unbeatable....
crytek is amazing engine


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 12, 2012)

crysis gfx is excellent but not the best.for me the best graphics game was witcher 2.holly s*** even if your comp handles crysis 2 or may be 3 but its not sure that it will handle this gfx beast game.



Nanducob said:


> trailer
> New Official Crysis 3 TRAILER !!! - YouTube
> 
> gameplay
> CRYSIS 3 TEST - YouTube



do you have time to come to my place?bcoz i wanna punch you.bs that was complete fake.it was looking like a tetris game.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 12, 2012)

Yup even witcher 2 has amazing visuals


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 12, 2012)

Lol it even had a maximum strength mode..

And dont under estimate the crossbow(it maybe as powerful as in the rambo movie)


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 12, 2012)

So what do you guys think? It'll be like sequel to Crysis 2 in which Prophet (Alcatraz) will continue the Ceph massacre or do you expect Psycho/Nomad to be there? 

BTW the ending of Crysis 2 still gives me goosebumps. SO EPIC!!!


----------



## theserpent (Apr 12, 2012)

Im waiting for My HD 7750


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh Gawd! Here it comes again. My old friend... "Crysis Madness".... is creepin' up on me again. 

Damn, I can't wait! *NOMAD FOREVER!*


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2012)

Now this is nice.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 12, 2012)

Crysis...hmm...I am not a big fan of it...but the graphics are definitely amazing.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 12, 2012)

^^ Play crysis warhead,youll change your mind .Fighting aliens is awsome!And campaign is much longer than the Normal COD 5 hours


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2012)

The bow system is somewhat like TUROK.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 12, 2012)

Crysis 1~ 8-10 hRS.
Crysis Warhead 7-9 Hrs.
Crysis 2 ~10-12 Hrs.



Zangetsu said:


> yeah & with mods in crysis 2 its graphics is unbeatable....
> crytek is amazing engine



BTW Crytek Is the name of studio.
Game Engine is CryEngine 3(Current).


----------



## vickybat (Apr 12, 2012)

Finally cryengine 3 will show its true potential. It wasn't at its best in crysis 2 and has lots of grounds to cover. I guess developers will optimize the tessellation part as it was overdone and sometimes unnecessary in crysis 2.

This one will use the dx11 api better for sure and if it surpasses battlefield 3 in terms visual fidelity, then it won't be a surprise. 

Hopefully expecting the gameplay to be better in this one than crysis 2.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 12, 2012)

Cant believe  that that crysis 2 had a gameplay of 10 hrs :O....


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 12, 2012)

*img692.imageshack.us/img692/4051/cryo.jpg

Crysis/Crysis Warhead(Alongwith crytek Budapest) PC was developed by Crytek Frankfurt..both run on Cryengine 2.
Crysis PS3/X360 & Crysis 2(PC/X360/PS3) ..was developed by Crytek GmbH..both of these run on Cryengine 3.

Ryse(Kinect) is currently being worked on Crytek GmBH.
Homefront 2(Contracted For THQ)/Timesplitters 4 are being developed by Crytek UK.
So basically these are major Titles undertaken By Crytek.

Crysis 3(TBD) is under Pre-production and from current situation we can speculate its development being passed on to Crytek Frankfurt which will be win win case for PC gamers since Crytek FranKfurt specializes in PC Games and have Crysis //Crysis Warhead to their credit.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2012)

^^ Yes it had althought at higher difficulties without nasty tricks.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 12, 2012)

BTW Its not an arrow gun..there is no such thing.(Unless we are not cosidering the case of Van Helsing Movie!!!LOL)
Its simple bow like that of turok as gameranand said.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 12, 2012)

That means No crysis 3 this year.Maybe by next year end


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 12, 2012)

All the way 2013(or 14 maybe)...no way its coming in 2012!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2012)

^^ yes.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 12, 2012)

Dam i cant play crysis 3...Maybe the present 7 series might take crysis 3 at low setting 
But only if the world doesnt end this year


----------



## asingh (Apr 12, 2012)

Any trailors out.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 12, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2012)

on 15 something would be revealed and expect somd proper explanatation in E3.


----------



## Alok (Apr 12, 2012)

asingh said:


> Any trailors out.



no not yet. Btw who is in your avtar?



gameranand said:


> on 15 something would be revealed and expect somd proper explanatation in E3.



yeah . 16 april i think.


----------



## thinkjamil (Apr 12, 2012)

i hope it runs on mine...and playable character is nomad.


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 12, 2012)

Bad news not coming this year gonna come in next year spring


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> Bad news not coming this year gonna come in next year spring



What do you want another crappy yearly FPS game.


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 13, 2012)

gameranand said:


> What do you want another crappy yearly FPS game.


No just a shower of FPS


----------



## theserpent (Apr 13, 2012)

Its better if they release next year-april.With better AI,and less bugs.And A computer friendly graphics


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 13, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Cant believe  that that crysis 2 had a gameplay of 10 hrs :O....



yes it had 



Sujeet said:


> BTW Crytek Is the name of studio.
> Game Engine is CryEngine 3(Current).


oh yeah....sorry for that 

hats off to EA for such a legendary game Crysis


----------



## asingh (Apr 13, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> Btw who is in your avtar?



Just an actress.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 13, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^ Play crysis warhead,youll change your mind .Fighting aliens is awsome!And campaign is much longer than the Normal COD 5 hours



I had played it before when I didn't had a gfx card...lagged a lot...and maybe didn't take much interest in it. Have crysis 2...gfx are amazing...but somehow didn't find it much engaging....maybe I need to give it another try.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 13, 2012)

well, crysis is one of the best FPS around, and second one was pretty good too,better than many run-of-the-mill shooters. Eagerly waiting for this.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2012)

@abhidev
Play C1/Warhead again. Better than C2.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 13, 2012)

gameranand said:


> @abhidev
> Play C1/Warhead again. Better than C2.



hmm...will give it a try...


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 13, 2012)

_Once upon a time Crysis was the most hardware intensive game _


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2012)

No. It was most visual appealing game and still is and nice gfx comes at price.


----------



## Alok (Apr 13, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> _Once upon a time Crysis was the most hardware intensive game _



used for benchmarking alongwith Far Cry & Doom 3


----------



## asingh (Apr 13, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> used for benchmarking alongwith Far Cry & Doom 3



Warhead was a better system strain vs. those 2 and even Cry 1.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 13, 2012)

I think y'all need to see this.

[YOUTUBE]P6W_FcUpOig[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## theserpent (Apr 13, 2012)

^^ Nvidia geek  Crysis 3 forevah :O


----------



## Alok (Apr 13, 2012)

But this is from Crysis 2.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 14, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> _*Once upon a time* Crysis was the most hardware intensive game _




If say i take out one game name _BF3_ form your list.
Then your choice will be again be limited to Just Crysis and few other inferior names in terms of *Most Hardware Intensive Game*.

Crysis is still one of the best(arguably at top) Looker around in the _league of Games
_


----------



## Alok (Apr 14, 2012)

I like bf3 graphics more than crysis 2.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2012)

Actually they are better and comparable to say the least. But these graphics can't be compared with Crysis and warhead which are in different league.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 15, 2012)

BF3 lacks vividity and  warm texture.
All is very dull and dark.
Crysis has got intense and vivid textures and extremely huge environments.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2012)

For me
Crysis Warhead>Crysis>BF3>Crysis 2

I particularly like BF3 because of better humans.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 15, 2012)

Crysis>Crysis 2 DX 11 Ultra Upgrade>Crysis Warhead>BF3


----------



## theserpent (Apr 15, 2012)

Crysis 1 has greater gfx?


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 15, 2012)

kind of....Raw power.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Crysis 1 has greater gfx?



Yes but Warhead has the best.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 15, 2012)

Well Warhead ran at decent 35+FPS on my rig with everything maxed whereas Crysis was limited to 30 Fps at same setting and i found Crysis GFX more visually apppealing.
The Cave(Core) Levels were most visually intense environments i have ever seen.Hats off to Crytek.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 15, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> But this is from Crysis 2.



Yeah, a little nostalgia is always good.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 15, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Well Warhead ran at decent 35+FPS on my rig with everything maxed whereas Crysis was limited to 30 Fps at same setting and i found Crysis GFX more visually apppealing.
> The Cave(Core) Levels were most visually intense environments i have ever seen.Hats off to Crytek.



Can't comment on your situation but warhead is more power hungry and appealing for me.

Back on topic
Some trailer was going to be released today regarding the latest game what happened to that ??


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 15, 2012)

No such trailers will be out anytime soon.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 15, 2012)

Crysis and crysis warhead look the same and have same textures everywhere but the latter is better optimised to run on a particular hardware and thus gives slightly better fps than the original.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 16, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> used for benchmarking alongwith Far Cry & Doom 3



Doom 3?? Isnt it a 2000-2005 game?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Doom 3?? Isnt it a 2000-2005 game?



Yes but still one of the best OPENGL game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 16, 2012)

Here is teh leaked image.

*mp1st.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/crysis3_leak_y_4ec01ddf.jpg


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 16, 2012)

thats freaking awesome.OMG.!!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 16, 2012)

Yea, the streets look broader. Hope Crytek have learnt their lesson with C2 being linear.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 16, 2012)

WTF!That is Awsome!1 Welll osm lighting .This Game will be the best of 2013 i guess! Or maybe GTA 5


----------



## Alok (Apr 16, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> This Game will be the best of 2013 i guess! Or maybe GTA 5



why compare a fps with gta??


----------



## theserpent (Apr 16, 2012)

^^ Just a figure of speech! Like i was . saying there might be two EPIC games out next year.Both of which will be a strain to our PC's


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2012)

Looks very nice.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 16, 2012)

I think crytek will officially announce more info on crysis 3 tomorrow as seen in most sites.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2012)

first it was 15 and now 17 ?? WTH.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 16, 2012)

Waiting for tom


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 16, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Here is the leaked image.
> 
> *mp1st.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/crysis3_leak_y_4ec01ddf.jpg



Crysis/Crysis Warhead was mainly set in forest environments.
Crysis 2 was in city and tunnels.And now we have Crysis 3 with both City Structures and foilage.Check out creepers over the buildngs on side.



gameranand said:


> first it was 15 and now 17 ?? WTH.



Delays Happen!


----------



## theserpent (Apr 16, 2012)

So we can we say that crysis 3 will be the best ever looking game??


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2012)

^^ NO. We better wait and watch out for other games also.


----------



## Terabyte (Apr 16, 2012)

In case you guys missed it -> Crysis 3 - EA


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2012)

^^ Ah thanks. Finally official.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 16, 2012)

> REDWOOD CITY, Calif. – April 16, 2012 – The hunted becomes the hunter! Electronic Arts Inc. (NASDAQ: EA) and award-winning developer Crytek GmbH, today announced Crysis® 3, the premier sandbox shooter experience of 2013. Powered by Crytek’s proprietary CryENGINE®, Crysis 3 advances the state of the art with unparalleled visuals and dynamic shooter gameplay. Players take on the role of ‘Prophet’ as he returns to New York, only to discover that the city has been encased in a Nanodome created by the corrupt Cell Corporation. The New York City Liberty Dome is a veritable urban rainforest teeming with overgrown trees, dense swamplands and raging rivers. Within the Liberty Dome, seven distinct and treacherous environments become known as the Seven Wonders. This dangerous new world demands advanced weapons and tactics. Prophet will utilize a lethal composite bow, an enhanced Nanosuit and devastating alien tech to become the deadliest hunter on the planet.
> 
> “Crysis 3 is a thrilling mix of sandbox gameplay, advanced combat and hi-tech human and alien weaponry that shooter fans will love,” said Cevat Yerli, Chief Executive Officer of Crytek. “Leveraging the latest CryENGINE technology, we’re able to deliver seven unique themes that offer stunning and visually loaded gameplay experiences. We cannot wait until people get their hands on the game.”
> 
> ...



Source:CRYTEK TAKES AIM WITH CRYSIS 3 ?THE FIRST BLOCKBUSTER SHOOTER OF 2013 | Crytek

*i43.tinypic.com/30uxzmf.jpg

*i39.tinypic.com/2yphn36.jpg

*i43.tinypic.com/25im05u.jpg

*i41.tinypic.com/2zjkn6c.jpg

*i42.tinypic.com/33u4f9w.jpg


----------



## Alok (Apr 16, 2012)

Looks Great ,


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 16, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Source:CRYTEK TAKES AIM WITH CRYSIS 3 ?THE FIRST BLOCKBUSTER SHOOTER OF 2013 | Crytek
> 
> *i43.tinypic.com/30uxzmf.jpg
> 
> ...



Holy Mother of God-dammit! Oww.... *NOMAD FOREVAH!!*


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 16, 2012)

looks amazing but wasn't prophet died in the starting of crysis 2 was it me who misunderstood it?


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 16, 2012)

OMG! WTF @gameranad and others ...This is going to best looking game of all time now for sure!!!
Damn!


----------



## Skud (Apr 16, 2012)

Hopefully it will have full DX11 support on PC from day 1.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 16, 2012)

^^ No doubt about that at all.  I think they are smart enough not to commit the same mistake twice.
Also heard that this time the original crysis developers are making this.

The screenies look amazing though. That bow is so so innovative and looks futuristic in the same time.
This time cryengine 3 will come out with all bells and whistles probably.

We even have an opportunity to put it to test before crysis 3 launches and i'm not talking about crysis 2 but *WARFACE*.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 16, 2012)

Game looks gorgeous , but I still miss Nomad from Crysis 1. Pity he was killed off.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 16, 2012)

Let me give a list of features as described in the official website:


Spoiler






> * Advanced Weaponry*
> 
> It would take you 4.24 traveling at the speed of light to reach Proxima Centarui, the closest star to Earth. With light traveling 186,000 miles per second, that’s an awful long way to go. What kind of science could push an alien with a bend for galactic domination faster than the speed of light? Imagine the technology, the power… the weapons. If you’re going to go toe to toe with an alien menace you’ll need some serious hardware. While a hurricane minigun might make you the biggest badass on Earth, an alien armada isn’t going to think twice about ripping you apart atom from atom. If you’re going to last long in the field you’re going to need to procure some competitive armament from your enemies. Of course, that’s assuming that you can find something that comes with an instruction manual not in an alien tongue. Lucky for you, your nanosuit will help you do some of the heavy lifting. It might not be a perfect interface, but you should be able to squeeze off enough alien firepower to level the playing field. You’ll have access to more weapons than you’ve ever had and it’s a good thing, too; You’ll need them.
> 
> ...






Hope this sums everything that's in store.


----------



## ritvij (Apr 16, 2012)

this will be EPIC!!!.. i loved crysis series to death and now they have given me another chance to do it....!!! stunning visuals....


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 16, 2012)

Drool-y high-res pics.

Crysis 3 announced (Spring 2013, 360/PS3/PC) [Up: Interview/Details] - NeoGAF

Now, it looks Next-Gen. *megadrool*


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2012)

Looks really really awesome.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 17, 2012)

BTW.. on question on MP.. I heard that Crysis 2 MP was bad. is it true?


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 17, 2012)

^^MORE or LESS it was a COD MW MP clone and unfortunately it was a bad clone.
Nothing new and more importantly no indian servers so useless for most of us.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 17, 2012)

CryENGINE 3 - SDK Update 3.4 Trailer 
[YOUTUBE]1REgN719lbk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## theserpent (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah The mp Sucked!...No Indian Servers but the ping is kind off playable..I used to get a ping of 200-300[Sometimes playable]


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 17, 2012)

^^Mine was 250-280 and still it didnt work for me!!!


----------



## theserpent (Apr 17, 2012)

^^ I dont know much about MP i played only twice.Cause My gfx was giving Problems.
I could only play on servers havin 1 v 1


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 17, 2012)

^^LOL.
Multi-Player!!!


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 17, 2012)

> _The Prophet returns to a terra-formed New York to take down Cell Corporation's evil plans of domination in Crytek's Crysis 3.
> 
> The game is set in a 2047 New York that has been encased in Cell Corporation's Liberty Dome. The cover story is that the quarantine dome exists to protect citizens from the Ceph and other dangers, but the truth is that it's all a part of Cell's attempt at world domination.
> 
> ...


*media1.gameinformer.com/imagefeed/featured/electronic-arts/crysis3/crysis3pcpftfront.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 17, 2012)

MP was fun. Hell lotsa better than CoD. Yeah it was a CoD-clone. Best thing was to air stomp people. One of the best moves ever created in a game. I had pings of about 150-200 in German and UK servers.



Charan said:


> CryENGINE 3 - SDK Update 3.4 Trailer
> [YOUTUBE]1REgN719lbk[/YOUTUBE]



Even though I hate Crytek for making C2 a multi-plat game and toning down the graphics... their SDK makes up for all these. With mods, it's even better than Crysis. And... modders are making Warhead w/ this engine. Can't wait for that.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 17, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^LOL.
> Multi-Player!!!



My gfx card had given me weird problems like gun is orange colour...The Enemy soldiers moving had an onion skin effect[Like in flash].And When zoomin and killing.this was the weirdest..Cant explain this


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 17, 2012)

^^i think you posted about it in Crysis 2 thread???
I hve seen the Orange gun error.Really weird.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 17, 2012)

^^ Yeah i did


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Apr 17, 2012)

I can run Crysis 2 @ medium 

Hopefully Crysis 3 @ low [fingers crossed !!]


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Crysis 3 – First Footage Coming This Thursday | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 17, 2012)

Now thats what a SHARE should be like.
Thanx @geekboy


----------



## theserpent (Apr 17, 2012)

Woohoooo...........crysis FTW!


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 17, 2012)

i hope this time there will be some proper boss fight. facing against 2 heavy was like bread & butter for most. kill in 60seconds.

and final boss fight being against 5-6 clocked enemy that take half a mag to die. lol. This time i am expecting some mega bada** pinger.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 17, 2012)

The boss fight in crysis warhead was kinda easy killing the Mother Aliean(boss) with the Plasma gun they gave was easy


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 17, 2012)

yup^^^The gun was in debri of crashed plane lying open on runway and still i had a hard time finding it.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 17, 2012)

^^ i had hard time surviving till i get the gun.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 17, 2012)

^^LOL. But yes the whole level was hard.The aliens comes in_ tons _after the Tower sequence.
BTW as soon as Tower cutscene finished I made a nasty Jump from that hundreds of meter high tower in Armour Mode and i should say the results were devastating!!! Physcho was happily dead and good part was that i repeated the same for like ten times to find a way to jump down instead of taking the ladders.


----------



## Skud (Apr 17, 2012)

Is this game gonna be Origin exclusive?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Skud said:


> Is this game gonna be Origin exclusive?



Of course, forget about Steam.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 18, 2012)

Origin is such a POS!!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2012)

Well lets see but most probably it would be a exclusive to origin.


----------



## Alok (Apr 18, 2012)

New Crysis 3 details have been leaked from a gaming magazine Playbox which suggest that Crysis 3 wont be the last installment in the Sci-Fi FPS franchise. Other than this Crysis 3would feature all new side missions, new nano suit powers, New factions and the return of an old buddy – Physco (CRYSIS Warhead’s protagonist).
According to the magazine, Steven Hall would be writing the game. Story would revolve around Prophet (Alcatraz) imprisoned by CryNet which would also mark the time intervalbetween Crysis 2 to 3. After the ending of the second part a Global invasion by Ceph took place and it would be shown in the game what happened to the rest of the world after the invasion.
Now the most interesting part, Crysis Warhead’s Protagonist aka Physco who also accompanied usat the begging parts of Crysis 1 isalso back in the game, Uncertain though if he would be a playable character. Crynet and Ceph wouldnot be the only hostile factions, There would be others though they are not detailed yet. Newer Ceph enemies would include a brute with a flamethrower. The setting would also feature animals like the original Crysis such as giant frogs.
The word would be less destructive compared to Crysis 1 and would feature a sandbox setting along with several side missions. A few concept arts show the outside the New York dome would be a frozen wasteland like in Crysis 1 after the alien invade the island. New powers would allow us to hack alien turrets and control their weapons which was also confirmed in a interview with a Crytek official. Speed and Power abilities are now split like Crysis 1.
The game launches in Spring 2013 for PC, PS3 and 360.


----------



## somulesnar (Apr 18, 2012)

^^ Crytek has a history of making games that run on lower rigs and at the same time look totally awesome on good rigs  So I'm guessing this one has pretty low requirements but the recommended ones are very steep 

I believe I had Athlon64 X2 6400+ with HD3870 back then  (Or Phenom X4 9650 with HD4850, not quite sure ) But yes, I ran Crysis with maxed settings and even tinkered a bit with the config files to make it look even better 

But i guess that crysis 3 wud be another gr8 experience to game on........


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 18, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> New Crysis 3 details have been leaked from a gaming magazine Playbox which suggest that Crysis 3 wont be the last installment in the Sci-Fi FPS franchise. Other than this Crysis 3would feature all new side missions, new nano suit powers, New factions and the return of an old buddy – Physco (CRYSIS Warhead’s protagonist).
> According to the magazine, Steven Hall would be writing the game. Story would revolve around Prophet (Alcatraz) imprisoned by CryNet which would also mark the time intervalbetween Crysis 2 to 3. After the ending of the second part a Global invasion by Ceph took place and it would be shown in the game what happened to the rest of the world after the invasion.
> Now the most interesting part, Crysis Warhead’s Protagonist aka Physco who also accompanied usat the begging parts of Crysis 1 isalso back in the game, Uncertain though if he would be a playable character. Crynet and Ceph wouldnot be the only hostile factions, There would be others though they are not detailed yet. Newer Ceph enemies would include a brute with a flamethrower. The setting would also feature animals like the original Crysis such as giant frogs.
> The word would be less destructive compared to Crysis 1 and would feature a sandbox setting along with several side missions. A few concept arts show the outside the New York dome would be a frozen wasteland like in Crysis 1 after the alien invade the island. New powers would allow us to hack alien turrets and control their weapons which was also confirmed in a interview with a Crytek official. Speed and Power abilities are now split like Crysis 1.
> The game launches in Spring 2013 for PC, PS3 and 360.



Psycho? OMG! Bloody hell, I ka' woyt!


----------



## puneet sharma (Apr 20, 2012)

guys check out the new teaser
Crysis 3 - Debut Teaser - YouTube


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 20, 2012)

puneet sharma said:


> guys check out the new teaser
> Crysis 3 - Debut Teaser - YouTube



Looks amazing. They've learnt that they are good with flora than buildings. It's almost a forest now with some buildings here and there. 

And, the bow looks kickarse. Teamed up with Nanosuit, OMG!


----------



## RCuber (Apr 20, 2012)

I hate Teasers  ... and I am getting the same weird feeling when I saw Battlefield 3 trailers.

Have to wait till 24th for the feeling to go off!!


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 21, 2012)

Ouch, i set up excited, turned up volume and then saw that 19 sec trailer 
Anyway, i am excited.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2012)

Yay fauna is back. I love greenish environment.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 21, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Yay fauna is back. I love greenish environment.



Fauna? If my eyes see right, there were no animals or were there?


----------



## vickybat (Apr 21, 2012)

^^ I think he meant flora.


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2012)

that's one of the shittiest look for a bow.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah I meant flora. My bad.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 21, 2012)

Crysis 3 will feature nvidia's new TXAA and lots of other AA modes including its custom SMAA ( i really don't know what this is). This news confirms crysis 3 to be visually spectacular.

*Source*

And the gameplay will be like crysis 1 and is termed as its spiritual successor.

*Source*


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2012)

Hmm... Returning to its previous glory eh.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 21, 2012)

But will the HD 7750 can any chance play it


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 21, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> But will the HD 7750 can any chance play it



Sure you could play doubt Max Settings


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> But will the HD 7750 can any chance play it



Yes but at med settings according to my future prediction.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 21, 2012)

@vickybat: Very good news indeed. 

Lets see what the devs can cook up this time.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 22, 2012)

Apparantly they have learnt from C2 criticism so they should improvise.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 22, 2012)

This game will surely shake the computer configs


----------



## Prongs298 (Apr 22, 2012)

Spoiler



*i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/Crysis-3-Out-in-2013-Screenshots-and-Details-Available-2.jpg

*i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/Crysis-3-Out-in-2013-Screenshots-and-Details-Available-4.png

*i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/Crysis-3-Out-in-2013-Screenshots-and-Details-Available-5.png

*i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/Crysis-3-Out-in-2013-Screenshots-and-Details-Available-6.png

*i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/Crysis-3-Out-in-2013-Screenshots-and-Details-Available-7.png






source - Crysis 3 Out in 2013, Screenshots and Details Available - Softpedia


----------



## gameranand (Apr 22, 2012)

While using the bow protagonist looks creepy.


----------



## Alok (Apr 22, 2012)

@prongs please do see back before posting images. These are already posted.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 22, 2012)

^^yes.+The page is taking unecessarily long time to load.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 22, 2012)

vickybat said:


> And the gameplay will be like crysis 1 and is termed as its spiritual successor.
> 
> *Source*




Yeah, I heard there'll be Maximum Speed and Armor options. The more they make it like the first one, the better it'll be.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah I use to like the sound when they said.
"maximum speed/strength/armor". Good that its going back to winning formula.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 23, 2012)

will C3 work on a phenom II  x4 960t/HD 6850 rig?at what settings


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 24, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> will C3 work on a phenom II  x4 960t/HD 6850 rig?at what settings



Like we know the system requirements of the game right now.

Anyway, have you ever played C2? If yes, that would be the same settings you'll be playing C3.... or if Crytek are good people, you need to upgrade.

And here it is.

[YOUTUBE]8PdGUZauShA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RCuber (Apr 24, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> [YOUTUBE]8PdGUZauShA[/YOUTUBE]



Thanks for the link


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2012)

bow & arrow looks interesting


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 24, 2012)

@NVIDIAGeek thanks for link!


CommanderShawnzer said:


> will C3 work on a phenom II  x4 960t/HD 6850 rig?at what settings



lol. You will be more than satisfied with the graphics. Pretty sure you didnt play Crysis 2. It was very well optimised for pc and not like every other game which is blindly ported


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 24, 2012)

CRYSIS 2 aint Console PORT.For those who didnt know.
Now coming onto Crysis 3 Gameplay Trailer.
FTW!!
Looks like more of Survival Horror kind of dark atmosphere.Crytek Is on its way to shake and break the grounds.Did any one notice the fancy LOGOs being projected on in game ENVIRONMENTS.Kind of Too Cool For a Game play Trailer.


----------



## puneet sharma (Apr 24, 2012)

crysis 1 :- high tech weaponry
crysis 2 :- assault rifle
crysis 3 :- bow and arrow
crysis 4 :- swords
crysis 5 :- clubs and stones


----------



## Skud (Apr 24, 2012)

crysis 6 :- hands and legs 

Too bad after Crysis 2, I am not feeling the same enthusiasm any more for a Crytek game.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 24, 2012)

^^
crysis 1 :- high tech weaponry
crysis 2 :- assault rifle+Weaponry as good as crysis
crysis 3 :- bow and arrow+everything we had previously
crysis 4 :- Let Crysis 3 be released!


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 24, 2012)

crysis 4: space (as earth will be more or less destroyed in this crysis).

pinger is back 
*i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g367/kaushiksam/Untitled-5.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 24, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> CRYSIS 2 aint Console PORT.For those who didnt know.



Don't ever say that to other people... and to me too. It was a goddarn port. No graphics settings when it first released for the PC, people knew it right away that it was a port.



Skud said:


> Too bad after Crysis 2, I am not feeling the same enthusiasm any more for a Crytek game.



Yeah, me too. Well, I have that "Nomad!" enthusiasm but that's just for the suit. It feels like Crysis 2.5, same shizzy SCAR, same stealth kill animations.... damn, Crytek. 

Let's see more of it before considering this a let-down. But you gotta admit though, the cloaking scene was *badass!*


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 24, 2012)

Skud said:


> crysis 6 :- hands and legs
> 
> Too bad after Crysis 2, I am not feeling the same enthusiasm any more for a Crytek game.



Crysis 1 was epic because of its Hardware-inattentiveness bet same Gfx will be there in 3


----------



## Skud (Apr 25, 2012)

Not only graphics, but even gameplay wise it was better. Heck, even the story unfolds much better in both Crysis and Warhead.

Just make a game that's damn good fun, I care less about the gimmicks. I hope that bow will be part of some real good fights and would be a necessity instead of just something slapped on to make something different for the sake of it.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 25, 2012)

bow = silenced sniper kill.


----------



## Skud (Apr 25, 2012)

How to use the bow? Simple clicking or pulling the string and then releasing the arrow?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 25, 2012)

Skud said:


> How to use the bow? Simple clicking or pulling the string and then releasing the arrow?



The game's not released, brah...


----------



## Alok (Apr 25, 2012)

Skud said:


> How to use the bow? Simple clicking or pulling the string and then releasing the arrow?



this method will make combat slow and tough, like a rpg(not suitable for fast paced fps). And imagin if you are surrounded. 

IMO it should be aim and click , like a gun.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 25, 2012)

It will function more or less like turok.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 25, 2012)

Yup. Aim and click. I think adding the power meter will also slow things down considerably imo.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 25, 2012)

In TUROK it was like aim, hold and then release and honestly bow function that way unless they are making bow lile val hensing.


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2012)

gameranand said:


> In TUROK it was like aim, hold and then release and honestly bow function that way unless they are making bow lile val hensing.



crossbow......play killing floor some time.


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 25, 2012)

yeah .. the bow thing  can make the player little slow. 
if its one shot one kill, then might be interesting!...  or like small rpg  just like in Rambo 2 movie.. (arrow Bomb!)


----------



## Skud (Apr 25, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> this method will make combat slow and tough, like a rpg(not suitable for fast paced fps). And imagin if you are surrounded.
> 
> IMO it should be aim and click , like a gun.




What's the point then? Better to have a gun. But I really doubt whether the bow will be used extensively throughout the game.


----------



## Alok (Apr 25, 2012)

A new game needs some changes for better attraction 
Well bow should have big role coz its cover page weapon.


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2012)

khmadhu said:


> yeah .. the bow thing  can make the player little slow.
> if its one shot one kill, then might be interesting!...  or like small rpg  just like in Rambo 2 movie.. (arrow Bomb!)


Headshots will be one shot kill for sure.



Skud said:


> What's the point then? Better to have a gun. But I really doubt whether the bow will be used extensively throughout the game.


Yeah, it will be a tactical weapon.


----------



## Alok (Apr 25, 2012)

It 'll be "nanobow" with nano string. And a man who kicks cars out of street will take a shot, a good alignment will make a joint for 2-3 enemies in a row


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 25, 2012)

that is van helsing not val hensing


----------



## gameranand (Apr 25, 2012)

Well I prefer guns than bow in any case but lets see what comes in this game.


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2012)

The obvious advantage of bows will be multiple kills, if implement successfully. And that would be awesome.

Also we need something like HV Penetrator from F.E.A.R. That's the best gun out there when you hook up an enemy to a wall.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 25, 2012)

i think the bow will have similar functioning as the arrow gun in COD-MW2...


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 25, 2012)

Skud said:


> What's the point then? Better to have a gun. But I really doubt whether the bow will be used extensively throughout the game.





Faun said:


> Headshots will be one shot kill for sure.



this is what will help. you can't kill an alien with a headshot. forget silent kill. 



Kola2842 said:


> And a man who kicks cars out of street will take a shot, a good alignment will make a joint for 2-3 enemies in a row



alien barbecue.



Faun said:


> Also we need something like HV Penetrator from F.E.A.R. That's the best gun out there when you hook up an enemy to a wall.







abhidev said:


> i think the bow will have similar functioning as the arrow gun in COD-MW2...



what arrow gun?


----------



## RCuber (Apr 25, 2012)

Sam said:


> what arrow gun?



I think he might be referring to a Crossbow.


----------



## Alok (Apr 25, 2012)

abhidev said:


> i think the bow will have similar functioning as the arrow gun in COD-MW2...



where in mw2 ? 

May be you wanna point to Black Ops.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 25, 2012)

I didn't any arrow gun in MW2.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 25, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> where in mw2 ?
> 
> May be you wanna point to Black Ops.



Oh no the PAIN !!! Why did you remind me of that ultra sh1tty game


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't know why are they making a buzz out of this crossbow. Its just another weapon. :/


----------



## abhidev (Apr 25, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> where in mw2 ?
> 
> May be you wanna point to Black Ops.



oh yeah..right...black ops


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2012)

I assume that the bow in crysis will have same functionality as the crossbow

Refer to this pic to see the similarity:

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Horton_Hunter_Supreme_by_IvE.jpg


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 25, 2012)

well that bow weapon will come in the second half of the game


----------



## gameranand (Apr 25, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I don't know why are they making a buzz out of this crossbow. Its just another weapon. :/



Maybe because its on cover image. In previous game cover images usually guns were shown.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 25, 2012)

i have played crysis warhead in 6670 at FPS ranging from 30 to 80.(mainstream) will it be able to play this C3?


----------



## Skud (Apr 25, 2012)

Theoretically it should.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 25, 2012)

SuperH3art said:


> well that bow weapon will come in the second half of the game


How Do You know?.Most Probably Till now not even a quarter of game would have been developed


----------



## funskar (Apr 25, 2012)

Boom 

crysis 3 official gameplay 

EA Crysis 3 Official Announce Gameplay Trailer (HD) - YouTube


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 25, 2012)

can't wait !! Hope profet will go back to jungle this time ..



avichandana20000 said:


> i have played crysis warhead in 6670 at FPS ranging from 30 to 80.(mainstream) will it be able to play this C3?



Must be at 800x600 or at low settings, right ?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 26, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> i have played crysis warhead in 6670 at FPS ranging from 30 to 80.(mainstream) will it be able to play this C3?



should run better or same like Crysis2. Both uses CryEngine 3. This one most likely will have CryEngine 3.5 (improved) as its the latest stable version available. But as this one will have city + jungle environment so 3.5 may be just a mix of CryEngine 2 & 3. Still i expect it to perform same as Crysis2.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 26, 2012)

isn't it too soon to speculate about the minimum config to run this game?

BTW the intro voice.. whose is it ? I mean the character


----------



## gameranand (Apr 26, 2012)

gameplay looks nice.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 26, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> How Do You know?.Most Probably Till now not even a quarter of game would have been developed



thats how it goes, see it is in poster and they know that a bow weapon in a sci fi game will be something different, so th th bow will only come latr in the game this may be like Predator movies. jungles, cloak, bow, etc..

hope it not made like Crysis 2, the first one was great


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 26, 2012)

Crysis 2 Was A Great Game Too.
I dont know why people are overreacting to it.
They have created unnecessary Hype of Inferiror GFX which was solved with Ultra DX11 upgrade+Had a much better and Deeper Story Than Previous Games.
btw thats just MY OPINION.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 26, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Crysis 2 Was A Great Game Too.
> I dont know why people are overreacting to it.



Because it was not worthy of being called as a 'Crysis' sequel. From open world game to closed limited shooter.  If they would have called it anything other than that, people would not have had this much problem. Also the graphics at release were meh.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 26, 2012)

I have no issues with people reacting differently to the Gameplay experience of C2 but to keep crying for "INFERIOR GFX" OR "PORTED GAME" etc is absurd .They should get over it.
Crysis 2 for the time being is a Technical BEAST.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 26, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Crysis 2 for the time being is a Technical BEAST.



No it isn't.

And, you people are mistaking a bow for a crossbow... those are two totally different kinds. It's like saying for a bear, a dog. 

That weapon is nothing but Crytek-made so-called "Future Bow". It's based on this:
*www.scottishmist.com/assets/weapons/Bow_Arrow.jpg

Not this:
*images.wikia.com/deadliestwarrior/images/d/de/Europe_crossbow2-2-.jpg


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 26, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> *No it isn't*.



*media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lz9mh7GSbV1qe01sr.jpg


----------



## Faun (Apr 26, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> No it isn't.
> 
> And, you people are mistaking a bow for a crossbow... those are two totally different kinds. It's like saying for a bear, a dog.
> 
> ...



Look at these images 
*media1.gameinformer.com/imagefeed/featured/electronic-arts/crysis3/crysis3pcpftfront.jpg
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/4b/Horton_Hunter_Supreme_by_IvE.jpg/800px-Horton_Hunter_Supreme_by_IvE.jpg


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 26, 2012)

Atleast dont repeatedly hog the page with those Large sized Low res Boxshots PNG.Please.
Its already posted quite a lots of time !!!


----------



## Alok (Apr 26, 2012)

^if serving a purpose, its ok .


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 26, 2012)

then instead of using new image links for same images the old post should be quoted because they are  cached in browser since they are already loaded once so it wont cause longer load times.
For eg the boxshot above was already there in previous page .
Its painful on Mobile Specially with Opera Mobile even with Turbo on.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah its a bow not crossbow. Anyways I think bow is better than crossbow in accuracy.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 26, 2012)

Faun said:


> Look at these images
> *media1.gameinformer.com/imagefeed/featured/electronic-arts/crysis3/crysis3pcpftfront.jpg
> *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/4b/Horton_Hunter_Supreme_by_IvE.jpg/800px-Horton_Hunter_Supreme_by_IvE.jpg



How in God's name? 

Is Alcatraz holding like this?

*s3.amazonaws.com/img.goldderby.com/ck/images/157396200-13233855.jpg

Or like this?

*heartcinema.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/Katnissbowandarrow.jpg

You decide.


----------



## Alok (Apr 26, 2012)

Its a bow, not crossbow.


----------



## asingh (Apr 26, 2012)

It is a bow, for christ's sake...!


----------



## ritvij (Apr 26, 2012)

lets keep this a mystery till the game releases....


----------



## Alok (Apr 26, 2012)

ritvij said:


> lets keep this a mystery till the game releases....



what mystery ? Don't you see?


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 27, 2012)

^^Everyone has got their own reason to keep themselves excited about the game
Some are more concerned about the system req while others are speculating the next gen Visulas while some are Stuck with_ Bow or Crossbow_ thing.
Mine is-The trailer has dark atmosphere so i have made up mind that its going to feature some horror elements though more or less i know that it wont be there in a fast paced futuristic Shooter.See thats my reason


----------



## gameranand (Apr 27, 2012)

For me those max speed, armor are reasons.


----------



## Faun (Apr 27, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> How in God's name?
> 
> Is Alcatraz holding like this?
> 
> You decide.


Compound bow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*blog.nj.com/ledgerupdates_impact/2009/05/large_bow-and-arrow-deer-hunting.JPG

look future's tech is already in 2012


----------



## Alok (Apr 27, 2012)

^exactly, it has pulleys. Alkatraz has a compound bow.

@sujeet  for me its just a shooter with shining graphics, and i'll blow it out for one or two times. (i'm rpg and tps-action/gta fan)

Btw i liked new dark idea.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 27, 2012)

thread crossed crap limit. will open later.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 29, 2012)

reopened thread. i hope you guys post at least some relevant crap.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 29, 2012)

> When the first Crysis was released in 2007, it set a new benchmark for graphics and impressed fans with its fluid mixture of stealth and first-person shooter gameplay.
> The game placed you into the Nano-suit of an American super-soldier named Nomad, sent to investigate an island swarming with North Korean soldiers and hostile alien creatures.
> Crysis 2 was released last March and picked up the story several years later, with the alien invasion moving to New York.
> 
> ...



Source:Crysis 3 will learn from past mistakes and success, says Rasmus Hojengaard | Online Video Games Reviews & News | News.com.au


----------



## gameranand (Apr 29, 2012)

It sounds satisfying. Thanks for share.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 29, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Source:Crysis 3 will learn from past mistakes and success, says Rasmus Hojengaard | Online Video Games Reviews & News | News.com.au



I smell more of PR horsesjiz than actual truth... but let us see.


----------



## Skud (May 1, 2012)

7 minutes of Crysis 3 First Take:-

Crysis 3 Video Game, First Take HD | Video Clip | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com


User reactions remain mostly negative, some samples:-



> 7 minutes? You should shorten this is video to few second: Guys, this is Crysis 2, but with a little bit different maps and number 3 after Crysis.






> TBH PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 is holding back the evolution atm. There is no reason to make new engines and new technology (better graphics) when consoles like the PlayStation 3 and the Xbox 360 can't cope with it anyway. New games like this are tailormade for the old consoles and then ported to PC. Epic fail. It should be the other way around.
> Sorry if I don't get my hopes up for this game but I don't think there will be anything new under the sun...






> go **** yourself crytek fanboy,i have all games from crytek specially the awesome farcry,you call me a hater because you have youre fanboy goggles on and cant see flaws.And yes i can tell from a 20secs video including all the other factors,the game is another crysis2 or better crysis2.5,and i dont give a **** about metacritic,i play games for more than 20years,you were probably on youre father testicules when i started playing games,and its called experience.And yes its gonna suck,like any other games out there i told it was going to suck. And if a sequel is suppose to look so much like the prequel how the **** did crysis2 ended up so different from the prequel? take youre head out of youre ass




And the best:-



> *Has billion dollar equipment, uses stone age weaponry*


----------



## Sujeet (May 1, 2012)

^^ The 2nd last guy  is a d!k for sure!
n00b at most.There are millions of moron-haters like him left stray on internet.

The last one is witty.
Guys check out the link posted by Skud.
The comments are hilarious!
Crytek fanboys are riding the a$$ES OF HATERS.


----------



## Skud (May 1, 2012)

I am not a Crytek fan anymore. 

But do agree some of the flak drawn by them were needless/baseless.


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2012)

2nd last is someone trolling but the one liner is witty.


----------



## gameranand (May 2, 2012)

Wow now looks like game would be a hit.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 3, 2012)

wOOt:

*images.vg247.com/current//2012/05/q28BO.jpg

*images.vg247.com/current//2012/05/FZWoB.jpg

*images.vg247.com/current//2012/05/AY8nM.jpg

*images.vg247.com/current//2012/05/wrgS0.jpg


----------



## vickybat (May 3, 2012)

Mind-bending visuals. Cryengine 3 will now show its true potential in this game.


----------



## Sujeet (May 3, 2012)

OMG WTF FTW.!!!!!!!!

*Crytek/Crysis 3 FTW!!!*



gameranand said:


> wow now looks like game would be a hit.



The Jungle Lightning is far better than Crysis/Crysis Warhead IMO.

100% :-d
BTW Jojo missed this one from the stock.
*www.dsogaming.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/crysis3screen4-floodeo4j0d.jpg


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 3, 2012)

Look closely at the last pic, you will notice the change.


----------



## coderunknown (May 3, 2012)

laser guided arrow


----------



## Sujeet (May 3, 2012)

^^LOL.
What have you done* Sam!!!*
Now Our *CROSSBOW-BOW-ARROW-BLAH!! Experts *will start giving their expert Advice again!  

Seems like Too much of Biting Criticism of Crysis 2 has left a great *Techno-Emotional Impact on Crytek!* BACK WITH A BANG.


----------



## Skud (May 3, 2012)

You are reacting like you have already finished the game. 

BTW, are these screens real time rendering or just concept art?


----------



## 101gamzer (May 4, 2012)

Wow Awesome Pics!!!
BTW there is also laser guided crossbow??


----------



## asingh (May 4, 2012)

Am sure that arrow can PIN the alien to a wall.


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2012)

Graphics are nice for sure. Ie they are advertising bow this much then there must be something special in it. Better be.


----------



## Sujeet (May 4, 2012)

Skud said:


> You are reacting like you have already finished the game.


Thats called as Fanboyism!  



Skud said:


> BTW, are these screens real time rendering or just concept art?


All seems to be rendered though have been doctored/enhanced to a great extent.
Where do we get smooth lightning as that, not even at 16x AA/AF IMO unless and until we have Photoshop at hand! 


Enough to Satisfy FANBOYS though.


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2012)

Skud said:


> BTW, are these screens real time rendering or just concept art?



I guess concept art.


----------



## Sujeet (May 4, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Graphics are nice for sure. Ie they are *advertising bow* this much then there must be something special in it. Better be.



Tool To Build *Hype *And Excitement.
Purpose is getting served pretty well till now IMO.


----------



## Faun (May 4, 2012)

Skud said:


> BTW, are these screens real time rendering or just concept art?



looks are concept art, first 2 for sure.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 4, 2012)

Meh, Shop'd ossum pics are ossum. 

I totally agree with all the users showing hate, because it looks like C2.... and no Crysis is not CoD. I still love this series, especially Nomad-clad Crysis.... I wish C3 would be more...


----------



## theserpent (May 4, 2012)

This game will surely be a talk of 2013.
Two Major Games in 13 gta 5 and crysis 3.
But,Hope Crysis 3 wont be badly critizied Like C2.
Btw,Why dont these games ever have Indian server?
Can any Think Digit Employee Host a C2 Indian Server for Indians?


----------



## sync_nine (May 4, 2012)

Then, like in Skyrim, Aliens will say
"I used to be an adventurer like you, till i took an arrow to the knee" 
ROFL


----------



## Sujeet (May 4, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> This game will surely be a talk of 2013.
> Two Major Games in 13 gta 5 and crysis 3.
> But,Hope Crysis 3 wont be badly critizied Like C2.
> Btw,Why dont these games ever have Indian server?
> Can any *Think Digit Employee *Host a C2 Indian Server for Indians?


I dont think thats possible for an individual Person
BTW are you talking about TDF Mods/Admins or Thinkdigit Staff/Team Digit.?


----------



## hellknight (May 4, 2012)

I'm going to pre-order it as soon as it shows up on Flipkart.. It is already there on Origin, but I don't like digital copies..


----------



## Sujeet (May 4, 2012)

The games on flipkart shows up for pre-ordering genrally 1-2 months before Release.So thinking that way we still have a lot of time till Crysis 3 is available for Pre-order on Flipkart.


----------



## Sujeet (May 17, 2012)

*Next SET of Crysis 3 Concept Art And Screens has been released by EA.*

First 2nd is in Game Doctored Screenshot.Looks Great 
BTW notice the dome in it.That has special Significance(Heart of Crysis 3 actually!)



Rest as usual are Concept Art.

*www.gamershell.com/static/screenshots/29838/623234_full.jpg
*www.gamershell.com/static/screenshots/29838/626394_full.jpg
*www.gamershell.com/static/screenshots/29838/626392_full.jpg
*www.gamershell.com/static/screenshots/29838/626390_full.jpg
*www.gamershell.com/static/screenshots/29838/623236_full.jpg
*www.gamershell.com/static/screenshots/29838/626398_full.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (May 17, 2012)

Won't be buying the game this time, after crytek broke my heart with C2 
btw, those swamps/rain forest level took me back to the good old farcry 1.

'Advertising bow' lolz!!


----------



## RCuber (May 17, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> *Next SET of Crysis 3 Concept Art And Screens has been released by EA.*
> 
> First 2nd is in Game Doctored Screenshot.Looks Great
> BTW notice the dome in it.That has special Significance(Heart of Crysis 3 actually!)
> ...



which gun is this? looks like a semi/auto shotgun to me.. cause it has a bigger cartridge and barrel


----------



## theserpent (May 17, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> I dont think thats possible for an individual Person
> BTW are you talking about TDF Mods/Admins or Thinkdigit Staff/Team Digit.?



DIGIT staff they do have a good internet connection.At least if not crysis 2 at least some game that they can host servers


----------



## Sujeet (May 17, 2012)

^^
We all have Internet connections IMO.
but that doesnt mean we can start a dedicated server.


----------



## gameranand (May 17, 2012)

Looks nice to me but not much improvement over previous games.


----------



## Sujeet (May 17, 2012)

^^
What do you mean.
How can you say.
They all are Concept art.!


----------



## gameranand (May 17, 2012)

From previous shots and trailers.


----------



## theserpent (May 17, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^
> What do you mean.
> How can you say.
> They all are Concept art.!



Exactly.Lets hope the game wont be a GPU hog.
And it wont disappoint us .
fingers crossed


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 17, 2012)

^^ Dont worry you will need a quad core gtx 680 just to load the home screen


----------



## cyborg47 (May 17, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> ^^ Dont worry you will need a quad core gtx 680 just to load the home screen



lol. sad but true?


----------



## tarey_g (May 18, 2012)

Game will run on ancient consoles like PS3 and 360, so if your gaming PC is even mid range, you should not be worried. With all PC extras, like better textures and Dx11 goodies, a card upto 15k like Gtx 560 Ti will be enough IMO.


----------



## Sujeet (May 18, 2012)

^^
Not a good time to make guesses.

Crysis 1 Run on Consoles too but is enough to KILL(make it crawl) a GTX560ti at 1080p.


----------



## koolent (May 18, 2012)

^^Thats correct.. Crysis is one hell of a game.. LOL


----------



## Sujeet (May 18, 2012)

BTW For Crysis 1/2/3 and Crytek Fanboys take a look at **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/157171-unreal-engine-4-a.html*


----------



## cyborg47 (May 18, 2012)

koolent said:


> ^^Thats correct.. Crysis is one hell of a game.. LOL



Crysis is..but Cry Engine 2 was such a un-optimized mess! one of the crytek employees admitted that lol. But they did a pretty good job with CE3, for consoles as well.


----------



## vickybat (May 23, 2012)

*Crysis 3 Preview*

Shaping up nicely.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 23, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Shaping up nicely.



Every broken game does look like its shaping up nicely, until its released. Even games like' Legendary'.


----------



## gameranand (May 23, 2012)

vickybat said:


> *Crysis 3 Preview*
> 
> Shaping up nicely.



Yeah well lets wait for E3 for some reveal about the game or maybe a gameplay trailer.


----------



## Sujeet (Jun 2, 2012)

Is this what it will look like. 

*img.gawkerassets.com/img/17og8fnf48nr5jpg/original.jpg

dsogaming.com/news/crysis-3-e3-2012-teaser-image-released/


----------



## theserpent (Jun 2, 2012)

awsommmee!


----------



## RON28 (Jun 2, 2012)

[URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/crysis32012050312003.jpg/][IMG]*img4.imageshack.us/img4/4876/crysis32012050312003.jpg[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

[URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/189/crysis33t.jpg/][IMG]*img189.imageshack.us/img189/4402/crysis33t.jpg[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

[URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/155/crysis35.jpg/][IMG]*img155.imageshack.us/img155/3908/crysis35.jpg[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

[URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/194/crysis3001.jpg/][IMG]*img194.imageshack.us/img194/9719/crysis3001.jpg[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## fz8975 (Jun 2, 2012)

wow ! !


----------



## theserpent (Jun 2, 2012)

really goood!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh my! Can't wait for E3! Looking so not blurry.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 4, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^
> Not a good time to make guesses.
> 
> Crysis 1 Run on Consoles too but is enough to KILL(make it crawl) a GTX560ti at 1080p.



Seriously ? I ran Crysis (High/ultra mix) on my GTX 260 (although 1680x1050), what makes you think a 560 is not capable ? And This is Crysis we are talking about, not the bast3rd child Crysis 2.


----------



## dingdong (Jun 4, 2012)

tarey_g said:


> Seriously ? I ran Crysis (High/ultra mix) on my GTX 260 (although 1680x1050), what makes you think a 560 is not capable ? And This is Crysis we are talking about, not the ******* child Crysis 2.



Btw do you know you can even max it at 1080p.Just be sure to keep the aa low though.

Another thing pls dont call the consoles ancient.They are not.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jun 4, 2012)

no way an entry level card( be it 8,9) can handle c3. i have 9400. i get max 20-30 at LEAST settings. and i hate killing the sephs.too tough. the good old days of killing men have ended ...


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 4, 2012)

dingdong said:


> Another thing pls dont call the consoles ancient.They are not.


----------



## dingdong (Jun 4, 2012)

tarey_g said:


>



what problem do you have.
Console games are far times better than pcs even a few years old consoles can deliver something far better .They are allrounder.
Why you play games to get fun or to yank by looking at the visuals only.If i start this thread will go offtopic.Therefore please dont post anything useless with biased views.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 4, 2012)

dingdong said:


> what problem do you have.
> Console games are far times better than pcs even a few years old consoles can deliver something far better .They are allrounder.
> Why you play games to get fun or to yank by looking at the visuals only.If i start this thread will go offtopic.Therefore please dont post anything useless with biased views.



Gaming systems with 256/512mb...what else would you call them, bleeding edge technology!? They're ancient and that's not a bad thing, take it as a fact not an insult.


----------



## dingdong (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## tarey_g (Jun 4, 2012)

dingdong said:


> Console games are far times better than pcs even a few years old consoles can deliver something far better .They are allrounder.



*media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m3i2ptFwG51ql6fifo1_500.png


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 4, 2012)

dingdong said:


>



lol. I love that smiley but sometimes, it makes a lot of people feel intelligent, unfortunately 



tarey_g said:


> *media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m3i2ptFwG51ql6fifo1_500.png



LOL. same feeling here


----------



## Sujeet (Jun 4, 2012)

Stop turning this thread into PC Vs Consoles.Plz.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]KSu6QvYsaYc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]KUwWvtCy988[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dingdong (Jun 5, 2012)

I own both the consoles and even the wii.I love games and has respect for all the platforms.Therefore i have tasted everything.

I have tasted the dish and can say its sweet.I heard it from nobody i read it from nowhere.

Btw no Facepalm symbol was not posted to make me intelligent.It was for me to show that how fool i was to post here.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 5, 2012)

wow the graphics really look good...


----------



## RON28 (Jun 5, 2012)

dingdong said:


> :
> Console games are far times better than pcs even a few years old consoles can deliver something far better .They are allrounder.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 5, 2012)

dingdong said:


> I own both the consoles and even the wii.I love games and has respect for all the platforms.Therefore i have tasted everything.
> 
> I have tasted the dish and can say its sweet.I heard it from nobody i read it from nowhere.
> 
> Btw no Facepalm symbol was not posted to make me intelligent.It was for me to show that how fool i was to post here.



Thats cool, just a little fun and no offence


----------



## Desmond (Jun 5, 2012)

dingdong said:


> what problem do you have.
> Console games are far times better than pcs even a few years old consoles can deliver something far better .They are allrounder.
> Why you play games to get fun or to yank by looking at the visuals only.If i start this thread will go offtopic.Therefore please dont post anything useless with biased views.



Off topic:
FYI, Console games are developed in PCs. So, IMHO, as long as consoles exist, PCs will exist too and so will PC gaming. Moreover, console games are limited by hardware which you cannot upgrade on the fly.

On topic:
Looking at the short span of time between C2 and C3, it looks like this was decided in a hurry or had been planned before C2 entered development. If it was decided in a hurry, we can expect ****.

IMHO, there should always be at least 2 years gap between sequels.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 5, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Looking at the short span of time between C2 and C3, it looks like this was decided in a hurry or had been planned before C2 entered development. If it was decided in a hurry, we can expect ****.



Companies are not trying to create memorable franchises, they have to release one Assasins/COD/Crysis/Gears/God of War/Halo every year to keep the investors happy and the cash flowing. How is this hurting their brand, they know, but this is the way industry works.


----------



## ritvij (Jun 6, 2012)

deviating from the console vs pc's.... this game is gonna be EPIC!!


> Crytek makes every shooter its BIT**


true... MW3 ain't a thing in comparison to this shooter!!


----------



## dingdong (Jun 6, 2012)

RON28 said:


>



Laughing is good for health.But be sure to know the reason why you laugh.Otherwise unfortunately the society term these persons as idiots or mad. 



cyborg47 said:


> Thats cool, just a little fun and no offence


None taken. i want no quarrel too buddy.I am telling just dont post anything which takes the meaning into a completely different level.
Please understand what i am saying then you may post.

Anyways guys lets get back on topic.


----------



## eggman (Jun 7, 2012)

tarey_g said:


> Companies are not trying to create memorable franchises, they have to release one Assasins/COD/Crysis/Gears/God of War/Halo every year to keep the investors happy and the cash flowing. How is this hurting their brand, they know, but this is the way industry works.


Meanwhile at Valve...


----------



## RON28 (Jun 7, 2012)

tarey_g said:


> *media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m3i2ptFwG51ql6fifo1_500.png


----------



## yashthedude (Jun 7, 2012)

*Crysis 3 Mixes Robot Tech with Rambo Action*



If there’s one thing that the Crysis series has always done right, its graphics. The Crytek engine seems to have some sort of magical capability to compress data to its finest point and deliver breathtaking visuals. Crysis 3 will not change any of that. The urban jungle sprawl with its flooded alleys that will make up some of the terrain that you’ll see in the installment looks brilliant! It’s the fairest of them all.
*www.egmnow.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Crysis-3-E3-2012-Dambusters-Bow-Attack.jpg

Beyond Nanodome

The aforementioned flooded urban sprawl will be contained within several man-made domes that you’ll traverse throughout the game. This gives Crytek a chance to really experiment with various creative combinations of landscapes. New York is a city that’s been redesigned and decimated in so many games already. Hopefully Crytek will remember that there are more cities in the world that could use a makeover. We’re going to have to wait a little while longer to find out what they actually have in store level-wise for us though.


Free Roaming With a Net

Crysis allowed you to roam a decent sized island and explore, at your will, wherever you wanted to. When Crysis 2 arrived it was a much more linear experience that soured the sequel to hardcore fans. Now they’re saying that 3 will be a blending of the two styles. How the hell do you mix liner with non-linear and expect to get a solid game? From what I’ve seen it actually feels more like a “casual linear” experience. Instead of being able to run around a whole level, you’re given something more akin to a limited battlefield. Just because you’re not running through hallways the whole time to get to a destination doesn’t mean the point A to point B mindset of a linear game isn’t there.

*www.egmnow.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Crysis-3-E3-2012-Dambusters-Canyon-vista.jpg

Yo Dawg, I Heard You Like Upgrades

What would a Crysis game be without the nanosuit? Once again, you’ll be able to customize your robotic second skin in order to cater to your playing style. If you’re more stealthy, noise canceling or misdirection might be where you put your skills. If you’re anything like me though, you may want to pimp out your health and armor. Crytek says they’ll be introducing new suit upgrades, but everything we’ve seen so far looks very similar to what we saw in Crysis 2. Hopefully, we’ll be hearing more about some of these new skills and how we’ll be using them soon enough.

How Very Ramboesque

You’d think someone with a robot suit wouldn’t need to resort to using primitive weapons like a bow and arrow. But this isn’t just a couple of sticks and some string. Unlike every other loud, attention drawing gun in the game, the fancy new high-tech compound bow allows you to stay in stealth mode, even when firing, Personally, I never had any problems taking out enemies in stealth mode without one before and I don’t really get why that in a game with tons of high-tech gear and alien weaponry that a bow was the most creative thing they could think of to spice up combat.

Beyond the graphics, what are you looking most forward to in Crysis 3? Do you think the new compound bow will be fun to hunt with, or is it just another excuse to fire off movie quotes in a Sylvester Stallone voice? Tell us what you think in the comments!.

Regards,
Yash


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 7, 2012)

Crytek should stop hyping their game and get the AI working and ship the damn game without glitches...so much for the 'best AI in the world' statement.

Just saw the Rain forest gameplay demo on gamespot, the levels looks much bigger thankfully, very pleasant to watch just like Crysis1's levels 
And I was just wondering, if Crysis 3 had the max payne's bullet time...imagine jumping off rock, trigger bullet time, kill all the enemies with the composite bow in slow motion....BADASS!!!!!!!


----------



## jaysatish (Jun 9, 2012)

Crysis 2 was really fun. With DX11 and HD Textures enabled, it's photo-realistic as any game could possibly get (at the time of it's release, anyway).

Really looking forward to Crysis 3.


----------



## yashthedude (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice but theres a lot time to release of Crysis 3


----------



## Terabyte (Aug 10, 2012)

*Crysis 3 - CryEngine3 Tech Trailer*



This CryEngine 3 tech trailer will make your graphics card weep | GSMArena


----------



## dexbg (Aug 10, 2012)

We needs FEAR level AI .. 

Also .. a better story arch and tougher End-BOSS ..


----------



## gameranand (Aug 11, 2012)

Apart from visuals I don't expect much from C3. If they really wanna improve then make the game more like C1 and better AI.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 11, 2012)

Mind blown. I need to upgrade my GPU to play this game. My GTX260 Core 216 is very old now. Will get a new GPU early next year.


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 11, 2012)

I like to have the jungle in crysis 3 to be similar to that in just cause 2,it was beautiful,wish i was in the game


----------



## RCuber (Aug 11, 2012)

Very impressive..


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 11, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Apart from visuals I don't expect much from C3. If they really wanna improve then make the game more like C1 and better AI.


Lol, when did one expect anything other than the visuals from Crysis?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 11, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Apart from visuals I don't expect much from C3. If they really wanna improve then make the game more like C1 and better AI.



This. 

Crytek makes graphics, not games.


----------



## digitfan (Aug 11, 2012)

Honestly crysis 1 was far better.in fact warhead was also good.crysis1 engine is still the king.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 11, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Lol, when did one expect anything other than the visuals from Crysis?



Well I expected many things from C2 but they didn't delivered thats why I have kept my expectations very low this time.


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2012)

digitfan said:


> Honestly crysis 1 was far better.in fact warhead was also good.crysis1 engine is still the king.


Have you played Crysis 2 with HD Tex and DX11?


----------



## root.king (Aug 12, 2012)

tkin said:


> Have you played Crysis 2 with HD Tex and DX11?



i'm playing it now.


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2012)

kiranbhat said:


> i'm playing it now.


With a 5670? Doubt it.
You won't feel it unless you play DX11+HD Tex all maxed out.


----------



## root.king (Aug 12, 2012)

Terabyte said:


> *Crysis 3 - CryEngine3 Tech Trailer*
> 
> 
> 
> This CryEngine 3 tech trailer will make your graphics card weep | GSMArena


can my gpu handle it


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2012)

kiranbhat said:


> can my gpu handle it


You mean 5670? Yes, lowest possible setting, 720p.


----------



## root.king (Aug 12, 2012)

tkin said:


> With a 5670? Doubt it.
> You won't feel it unless you play DX11+HD Tex all maxed out.



how do i check if i'm running it under dx9 or dx10 or dx11



tkin said:


> You mean 5670? Yes, lowest possible setting, 720p.



thanx


----------



## gameranand (Aug 12, 2012)

I don't remember exactly but I guess there was option to switch it on.


----------



## root.king (Aug 12, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I don't remember exactly but I guess there was option to switch it on.



i want that switch.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 12, 2012)

Well then install the pack and see for yourself. In most games there is option to switch between different DirectX.


----------



## root.king (Aug 12, 2012)

oh no,
i need 1.9 patch , dx11 and hd texture pack.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 12, 2012)

Just google it and download them. They are free anyways.


----------



## root.king (Aug 13, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Just google it and download them. They are free anyways.



ya but i need also 64bit os 
am i correct tkin


----------



## tkin (Aug 13, 2012)

kiranbhat said:


> ya but i need also 64bit os
> am i correct tkin


I think 64bit is a must for HD Tex pack, not sure about the DX11.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 13, 2012)

Am I the Only one here , who likes Crysis 2 ?
I am Currently playing Crysis 2(DX11+High Res) the visuals are awesome and the gameplay is quite good but I haven't played Crysis or Warhead.


----------



## tkin (Aug 13, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> Am I the Only one here , who likes Crysis 2 ?
> I am Currently playing Crysis 2(DX11+High Res) the visuals are awesome and the gameplay is quite good but I haven't played Crysis or Warhead.


Dunno about everyone but I think it was awesome.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 14, 2012)

C2 was a good game but when compared to its predecessor it was a letdown. Very simple.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 14, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> Am I the Only one here , who likes Crysis 2 ?
> I am Currently playing Crysis 2(DX11+High Res) the visuals are awesome and the gameplay is quite good but I haven't played Crysis or Warhead.



C2 was not the game people (who played C1) thought it to be. It was much like COD + C1. That's why people don't like the game.


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2012)

tarey_g said:


> C2 was not the game people (who played C1) thought it to be. It was much like COD + C1. That's why people don't like the game.


Wonder why they made it that way, Crysis 1 seems to run fine on consoles, why not develop open world for C2? Anyway hearing rumors C3 will be more open world.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 14, 2012)

tkin said:


> Wonder why they made it that way, Crysis 1 seems to run fine on consoles, why not develop open world for C2? Anyway hearing rumors C3 will be more open world.



It would be more like linearity with open world. Mix of the two. Not completely open world thats for sure.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 14, 2012)

Crysis 3 certainly looks to be a better game compared to Crysis2. The recent engine demo video was interesting.


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes...Crysis 3 is going to legendary....but the only problem i have is it might need a very high end system to play flawlessly...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 14, 2012)

tarey_g said:


> Crysis 3 certainly looks to be a better game compared to Crysis2. The recent engine demo video was interesting.



I second this. If that vid. made you feel good, then this would make you feel awesome as it did to me.

[YOUTUBE]Ija7-njjZjc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2012)

surajramnani2k8 said:


> Yes...Crysis 3 is going to legendary....but the only problem i have is it might need a very high end system to play flawlessly...


As long as a X360/PS3 can play it, a 5770+quad core cpu will play it(medium low).


----------



## gameranand (Aug 14, 2012)

^^ Nice analogy.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 15, 2012)

tkin said:


> As long as a X360/PS3 can play it, a 5770+quad core cpu will play it(medium low).



will 5770 + dual core too


----------



## RCuber (Aug 15, 2012)

im gonna play Crysis 2 now


----------



## gameranand (Aug 15, 2012)

abhidev said:


> will 5770 + dual core too



Not much as it barely hands C2 at high and very high settings.


----------



## havoknation (Aug 15, 2012)

Crysis2 graphics are very flexible.. 8800GTS could also able to run it but one will suffer the graphics in this case. Not storyline obviously


----------



## tkin (Aug 15, 2012)

abhidev said:


> will 5770 + dual core too


Sure sure, cryengine 3 hands down is the most flexible engine ever, that engine alone has more tech than all other game engines combined, see latest tech demo trailer.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 15, 2012)

A Comment in C3 multi player  said "_awesome, another gamemode for crysis that no one will play after 2 weeks of the release date_.."


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Aug 15, 2012)

abhidev said:


> will 5770 + dual core too


yeah your right but the problem with these consoles is aiming using a sniper you cannot get a good shot instead i think keyboard mouse is a better alternative !


----------



## gameranand (Aug 15, 2012)

tkin said:


> Sure sure, cryengine 3 hands down is the most flexible engine ever, that engine alone has more tech than all other game engines combined, see latest tech demo trailer.



Are you sure becsuse he has Intel core 2 duo E4400 and I also have the same config. My PC don't perform much with C2 so I played it on friend's PC.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 15, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Are you sure becsuse he has Intel core 2 duo E4400 and I also have the same config. My PC don't perform much with C2 so I played it on friend's PC.



what are you saying....you have the same config...C2 runs quiet smoothly on mine


----------



## tkin (Aug 15, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Are you sure becsuse he has Intel core 2 duo E4400 and I also have the same config. My PC don't perform much with C2 so I played it on friend's PC.


Ofcourse, by dual core I mean a good dual core, E4400 is the lowest of the lot, it ran fine on my friends E8400+6770 config. Ofcourse on medium low, 1680x1050.


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Aug 15, 2012)

looking at this thread i have started playing this again


----------



## gameranand (Aug 15, 2012)

Actually I tried in high details at 1080p.  Please don't scold me for this.


----------



## tkin (Aug 15, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Actually I tried in high details at 1080p.  Please don't scold me for this.


*i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/239/933/63b.png


----------



## abhidev (Aug 15, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Actually I tried in high details at 1080p.  Please don't scold me for this.



*t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSCiRuS1dw7eLttpUiW6ZcjU6cvswyF2-CK2NtPLwv1gG5G_Xwn


----------



## gameranand (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey come on it was fun to confuse you guys.  won't happen again


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 16, 2012)

heard that crytek is focusing on consoles for crysis3 
cant imagine a ps3 version of crysis better than pc!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 16, 2012)

panwala95 said:


> heard that crytek is focusing on consoles for crysis3
> cant imagine a ps3 version of crysis better than pc!



You were saying? 

Cevat Yerli: “We’re bringing back the ‘can it run it’ myth” , “Crysis 3 will melt down a lot of PCs” | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming


----------



## RCuber (Aug 17, 2012)

lol I was playing C2 today fully maxed out..I was getting a average of about 40-50 FPS.. dipped to 20 FPS during heavy explosions  I hope C3 will not melt my humble PC


----------



## gameranand (Aug 17, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> You were saying?
> 
> Cevat Yerli: “We’re bringing back the ‘can it run it’ myth” , “Crysis 3 will melt down a lot of PCs” | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming



Now we are talking. Good thinking Crytek.


----------



## Skud (Aug 17, 2012)

Last time also they did all these myth talk, released videos showing DX11 features, and finally went on to release a half-baked PC version.

Hope this time around things will change, but frankly I have lost faith in Crytek.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 17, 2012)

Interesting [NG]Crysis 3 Graphics Will 'Melt Down PCs' - Crytek


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 20, 2012)

Phew. Now I'll feel more epic-er.

Success – Crysis 3 will feature unlimited running that will not eat up your suit’s energy | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming


----------



## gameranand (Aug 20, 2012)

Well the running thing might make game easier but still it is welcome for me as it would make game faster than before.


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 21, 2012)

i read that in our very own (digit)


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2012)

You read what and in which month ??


----------



## root.king (Aug 23, 2012)

guys do i need 64bit OS to install crysis2 HD texture pack..


----------



## tkin (Aug 23, 2012)

kiranbhat said:


> guys do i need 64bit OS to install crysis2 HD texture pack..


Yes..


----------



## root.king (Aug 24, 2012)

tkin said:


> Yes..



thanx


----------



## rider (Aug 26, 2012)

Warning: Crysis 3 Will Melt Your PC, Says Crytek


----------



## gameranand (Aug 26, 2012)

Its a old news which has been discussed in this thread already.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 26, 2012)

rider said:


> Warning: Crysis 3 Will Melt Your PC, Says Crytek


Yea, started with Warhead, will finish with C3. Now what? I need to buy 680? Damn, I don't have spare money, anyone wanna lend? lol.


----------



## masach315 (Aug 28, 2012)

> Crysis 3 Will Melt Your PC, Says Crytek


Crysis series is always demanding at higher/max visual settings. I don't mind playing at lower settings.....If Indian economy is not improving!!!!!


----------



## Alok (Sep 6, 2012)

*www.dsogaming.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/A2C7I0LCEAAFGdW.png


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 6, 2012)

Does Crysis 3 have an open world type enviorment ???If C3 has some large or atleast medium big maps, it would be very nice if we got some weather effects. Day, night, rain, fog and etc.


----------



## Alok (Sep 6, 2012)

^no such news. And it won't be , imho. (on open world query)


----------



## gameranand (Sep 6, 2012)

OK OK OK. I got it no need to force it.


----------



## Alok (Sep 6, 2012)

sunny8872 said:


> it would be very nice if we got some weather effects. Day, night, rain, fog and etc.



sure this should be considered by default for a modern AAA title.


----------



## dan4u (Sep 7, 2012)

IDK why, but I liked crysis better than crysis 2, c2 was good until the aliens came, the aliens made it kind of repetitive.....looks like C3 will only have aliens.....


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 7, 2012)

dan4u said:


> IDK why, but I liked crysis better than crysis 2, c2 was good until the aliens came, the aliens made it kind of repetitive.....looks like C3 will only have aliens.....



Crysis is all about aliens...
if u remember Crysis too had aliens


----------



## gameranand (Sep 8, 2012)

I liked C1 because of open world, C2 was too damn linear.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 29, 2012)

WTH I saw the trailer of Crysis 3 graphics..& wow Crytek Engine breaks all barriers of real graphics awesome


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 29, 2012)

^No. No it doesn't.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 29, 2012)

Crysis 3 is just minor improvement over Crysis 2 and nothing more.


----------



## Jripper (Nov 3, 2012)

Got hands on crysis 3. It is a graphical beast!
my 6850 gave 8-11fps at 1080@very high. had to tone down settings to medium at 1680X900 to get 30-45 fps.

Btw,this is not the final game. Crytek recently gave away few keys for a closed multiplayer alpha version of the game. i was lucky to get a key,download the game on origin and play.

Screenshots coming up. Oh and btw unlimited running ftw |m|




I hope they optimize it better for the pc,the final product :< even 30fps at 1080p will be awesome.


----------



## Jripper (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## MuraliUtd (Nov 3, 2012)

*goo.gl/M0kP3 Hosted By ALIEN's


----------



## Jripper (Nov 3, 2012)

^ Dude I sent you a request. MultiSapman


----------



## MuraliUtd (Nov 3, 2012)

Jripper said:


> ^ Dude I sent you a request. MultiSapman


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Nov 3, 2012)

Crysis 1:- is the best game in series where Crytek focuses on story than graphics and other bla,bla,bla.
Crysis 2:- is not that bad in terms of game-play but it lacks story elements,its kinda like spin-off to Crysis 1 and not its squeal and there are no more open world 
Crysis 3:- Hope its story is strong and game-play too


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 3, 2012)

SunnyGamingHD2 said:


> Crysis 1:- is the best game in series where *Crytek focuses on story than graphics* and other bla,bla,bla.



Ye'r absolutely kidding, rite?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 3, 2012)

I hope they improve the graphics. I am not that much impressed with it.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 12, 2012)

Maximum burn

*i.imgur.com/liMb8.png


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 12, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Maximum burn
> 
> *i.imgur.com/liMb8.png



Crysis2 copies cod, and then cod copies crysis2?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 12, 2012)

This is what we call EA & Activision.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 12, 2012)

Damn. I lost hope in this series too. But I'm glad they didn't make 2 and 3 with Nomad in it. Otherwise, I would have rage'd like hell.

Ajh! The memories. My shute's gone! Bang opening.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 13, 2012)

Even i miss Nomad a lot. Crytek has kind of spoiled the entire storyline with crysis 2. Crysis 1 was so promising that i thought the sequels will surpass it not only graphically but with an even 
engrossing storyline. But sadly, non of them happened even though i wouldn't call crysis 2 graphically bad.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 13, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Even i miss Nomad a lot. Crytek has kind of spoiled the entire storyline with crysis 2. Crysis 1 was so promising that i thought the sequels will surpass it not only graphically but with an even
> engrossing storyline. But sadly, non of them happened even though i wouldn't call crysis 2 graphically bad.


IIRC you were saying that Crysis 2 has surpassed Crysis 1 graphically by miles. We had a little aggressive debate over this also. LOL.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 13, 2012)

^^ Hahahahaha ya i remember that.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 13, 2012)

And after all this you are going back from your words. Not wise.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 13, 2012)

Cheat Code Central: Video Game News.

Crysis franchise to still continue with newer storylines after crysis 3.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 14, 2012)

Here's what I would do with the next Crysis, take Batman Beyond, replace Terry with some badass dude, resize the nano suit to something that more agile and thin like a suit not an armor, make it fast paced game  That's the first thing that came to my mind when I read Cevat's interview.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 14, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Cheat Code Central: Video Game News.
> 
> Crysis franchise to still continue with newer storylines after crysis 3.



Isn't this obvious when they are with EA. Bioware also said earlier than ME3 would be the end of the series but they are making another, now Crysis. They just don't want to work on new projects at all, just the sequels and prequels. Now we are having lack of new game series but thankfully there are some developers who take it seriously and make new games for gamers. If any developer is with EA then first game could be awesome and then the game goes in yearly mill and DLC crap and then looses its charm.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 14, 2012)

Heard Crytek were going solo after Crysis 3. They said, they'll only make true F2P games. They said, they would break away from EA.


----------



## 1155 (Nov 14, 2012)

Crysis 3 alpha MP is a real resource hog. It uses around 1.9GB of VRAM in max details @1080p with motion blur set to medium. Although this is the maximum amount of VRAM usage, not the average. It uses two CPU cores to full 100% and the other two cores hovers around near 33% on my i5 2500. I played the game for nearly 15 hours between 4 and 9 th of this month and was really satisfied with the gameplay. Sprinting no longer drains energy, guns are awesome and the bow is a real bad ass. However the bow was made available only on the last day i.e on 9th. There is virtually no difference between high and very high although the performance would take a huge hit.  I could get around 40-50 Fps average on very high with my OCed 7970.  The minimum frame rate  I've noticed is 33 fps using fraps.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah I heard that also, but it seems like they not.


----------



## root.king (Nov 16, 2012)

this is it 
 *www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEvCpWaGYsY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## vickybat (Nov 16, 2012)

This is a better looking video:

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2LX8bEmhDc&feature=relmfu

Gameplay is rocksolid. Its good to hear psycho's voice again.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 16, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Isn't this obvious when they are with EA. Bioware also said earlier than ME3 would be the end of the series but they are making another, now Crysis. They just don't want to work on new projects at all, just the sequels and prequels. Now we are having lack of new game series but thankfully there are some developers who take it seriously and make new games for gamers. If any developer is with EA then first game could be awesome and then the game goes in yearly mill and DLC crap and then looses its charm.



EA is just a publishing partner, they don't have any kind of power over dictating Crytek, if they did, there would have been no New York setting for Crysis 2. Its similar to the relationship between Valve and EA. You know what, EA was initially against the New York setting for Crysis 2, thought it would be risky, but Crytek didn't give a crap and went ahead with it, dudes have got guts  

IMO, I would give crytek a chance, they did make some mistakes with Crysis 2(bugs, ignoring the pc fanbase, cloning CoD's multiplayer) but at least they had the balls to go against the jungle setting that worked so well in the previous games, if EA had any say in that, they would have easily forced Crytek to set the sequel in the jungle. Coming to Crysis 3, they are definitely working on not offering the same $hit again, compare them to any other developer who makes yearly releases, at least Crytek is aiming for some variety, the varied environments concept in Crysis 3 definitely looks interesting.



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Heard Crytek were going solo after Crysis 3. They said, they'll only make true F2P games. They said, they would break away from EA.



Yeah that's what I had heard too. Not sure about the F2P thing though, death of retail SP games?


----------



## Skud (Nov 16, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Yeah that's what I had heard too. Not sure about the F2P thing though, death of retail SP games?




Not exactly death but closer to extinction. Some are saying consoles will die if they don't adopt F2P.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 16, 2012)

Skud said:


> Some are saying consoles will die if they don't adopt F2P.



That's BS, the kind of money the industry is making right now says otherwise. As far I know, the next gen consoles could be the last time they'd be in the physical form, publishers might opt to the cloud based gaming services in the near future.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 16, 2012)

Its always better to distribute games in digital form, good for gamers and good for retailers.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 16, 2012)

gameranand said:


> good for retailers.



how?..


----------



## gameranand (Nov 16, 2012)

I meant digital retailers. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 16, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I meant digital retailers. Sorry for the confusion.



Yeah but that's super bad for the normal retailers. Not entirely sure if its going to be a good thing or bad to the publishers, coz the digital retailers like Steam take 1/3rd of the game's price while the 2/3 goes to the publisher/developer. How does it work with the normal retailers and publishers?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 17, 2012)

Don't know that much about this but with retailers I guess publishers get lesser profits as distributor has to take care of media+packaging+shop maintenance and all and they want some profit too.


----------



## Skud (Dec 3, 2012)

System requirements announced, and they are demanding, with DX11 class graphics card as a must:-

Crysis 3's hefty system requirements revealed - PC Games - Game - News - Atomic MPC



> * Minimum*
> 
> Windows Vista, Windows 7 or Windows 8
> DirectX 11 graphics card with 1Gb Video RAM
> ...


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 3, 2012)

I'd be happy with the medium settings, screw the whiners!


----------



## d3p (Dec 3, 2012)

Walkthrough of latest Crytek Cry Engine 3.

[youtube]nMwk2Zi0c3o[/youtube]

Just WoW !....


----------



## Skud (Dec 3, 2012)

Was going through RPS and the system requirements have something to laugh at:-



> Recommended
> 
> Windows Vista, Windows 7 or Windows 8
> DirectX 11 graphics card with 1GB Video RAM
> ...




If quad core CPUs are recommended, are those CPUs even quad core, particularly the PII X2 which is a 2-core, 2-thread CPU? 



cyborg47 said:


> I'd be happy with the medium settings, screw the whiners!




It might very well be EA trying to woo back miffed PC gamers. Why on earth a game running DX9 on consoles, absolutely requires DX11 on PC is beyond me.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 3, 2012)

Skud said:


> It might very well be EA trying to woo back miffed PC gamers. Why on earth a game running DX9 on consoles, absolutely requires DX11 on PC is beyond me.



Not sure what you mean, but DX11 is only on very high settings, low-med-high are all DX9 right? And I think Crytek would definitely bring back all the advanced graphics settings after the C2 backlash.


----------



## Skud (Dec 3, 2012)

Was it that tough? This is a DX11 exclusive title, low-med-high, no DX9/10/10.1, only DX11. You need DX11 compatible GPU/OS.


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 3, 2012)

My PC is ready for this easily!


----------



## vickybat (Dec 4, 2012)

Skud said:


> It might very well be EA trying to woo back miffed PC gamers. Why on earth a game running DX9 on consoles, absolutely requires DX11 on PC is beyond me.



Maybe the game engine is heavily modified for pc to strictly use dx11 api and ignore dx 9 . We can call this a dx11 title from groundup.
Remember ps3 is always an exception because it does not use any form of directx but open-gl based custom api's.

If a directx game can be modified and ported into an open-gl based framework, ignoring dx9 completely for pc doesn't surprise that much.

*@d3p*

Holy cow! Jaw dropping graphics especially with adaptive tessellation,  particle shadowing and character tessellation.
Man crysis 3 will really be something and might bring back the iconic catchphrase *" can it play crysis "* all over again.


----------



## Skud (Dec 4, 2012)

Things are getting better (at least too some extent):- 

Crysis 3 graphics settings revealed, high-resolution textures confirmed at at launch


*i.imgur.com/ArcFL.jpg?1



> Crysis 3 will already ship with hi-res textures, advanced graphics settings, tessellation and DX11 support. Additional tech areas that have been enhanced since Crysis 2 are: AI navigation system, animation system, water, fog volumes, cloud shadows, POM, AA, cloths, vegetation, particles, lens flares and grass.
> 
> For Crysis 3, the past year has involved a lot of performance and memory optimization work on many areas and for all platforms, as well as work on the rendering side. One of our big goals was to improve image quality, and a lot of work went into developing several DX11 based anti-aliasing techniques for PC, which means gamers will now be able to pick their favorite—this is relatively involved on a deferred-based engine, since it involves selecting every technique and accessing multi-sampled buffers, versus the usual “flip the switch” approach. On top of an improved tessellation system we’ve also introduced character/vegetation tessellation—and since tessellation performance was still not optimal for the level of detail we wanted to achieve, we also did research into different areas and introduced what we called “Pixel Accurate Displacement Mapping” for macro details with nice real-time self-shadowing.



but then this...



> On Crysis 2, a decision was made to focus on console, launching the title on all platforms simultaneously and bringing the same console UI menu experience to PC, but with a plan to release a dedicated DX11 PC version right after launch of the multiplatform version.



So finally they are admitting, C2 was in reality a shitty console port. And UI hasn't changed much in this version too.

Still no FOV slider, may be that's under standard settings.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 4, 2012)

just came across requirements and feeling sad because my GPU is below the minimum specified. Oh well 

C2 ran perfect for me though.


----------



## Skud (Dec 4, 2012)

which card do you have?


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 4, 2012)

Skud said:


> Was it that tough? This is a DX11 exclusive title, low-med-high, no DX9/10/10.1, only DX11. You need DX11 compatible GPU/OS.



Is it mentioned/confirmed anywhere that the game lacks DX9 support?

Edit- Nevermind, googled about it.


----------



## Skud (Dec 4, 2012)

Check this:-

Crydev.net &bull; View topic - Crysis 3 Discussion



> You assume that maintaining a PC DX9 render is the same as maintaining an XBOX render. You assume incorrectly.
> 
> Quote:
> Currently there is no reason to buy DX11 GPU because of no good DX11 only games. It will be a waste of money.
> ...




Also, no support for XP points to that.


----------



## iittopper (Dec 4, 2012)

Can somebody tell them that i need better gameplay not beast graphics ...


----------



## Skud (Dec 4, 2012)

iittopper said:


> Can somebody tell them that i need better gameplay not beast graphics ...



When on earth Crytek made games which were about gameplay (apart from Far Cry to some extent, but that was pre-EA days)?


----------



## vickybat (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't think my card can run this game on medium even in 1600x900. A mix of low and medium settings hopefully should pull off decent framerates on my system.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 4, 2012)

The crysis 3 multiplayer alpha struggled at max settings on my gpu -_- got some 15-16 fps.
Runs okay at high though and smooth at medium. (all at 1080p).


----------



## iittopper (Dec 4, 2012)

Skud said:


> When on earth Crytek made games which were about gameplay (apart from Far Cry to some extent, but that was pre-EA days)?



True , But still this "directx 11 must gpu crap" will make the game less available to customers ...


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 4, 2012)

iittopper said:


> Can somebody tell them that i need better gameplay not beast graphics ...



Care to elaborate a little on that 'gameplay' you're expecting?



iittopper said:


> True , But still this "directx 11 must gpu crap" will make the game less available to customers ...



Graphics is what they specialize in, they did drop the ball with Crysis 2 on graphics and limit(streamline) the gameplay, and look what happened, huge backlash on them, and now that they're going back, people will still complain


----------



## Skud (Dec 4, 2012)

iittopper said:


> True , But still this "directx 11 must gpu crap" will make the game less available to customers ...




DX 9 has completed a decade this month, even 9.0c is 8 years old, and 10/10.1 are useless. I understand lots of people will be left out, but they have made the right call. Hopefully, this will mean a leaner game which runs well on various dx11 hardware. Crysis does have doubtful record as far as graphical implementation goes, first they artificially prevented DX9 users to use Very High settings in Crysis, and then the tessellation fiasco in Crysis 2, not to mention the original C2 launching without DX11 and just 04 options to tweak graphics. Lets hope this time around they are really serious about giving PC gamers the ultimate graphical extravaganza. They have indicated in their forums that the screenshot of Advanced Settings is a bit old, and quite a few options have already been added. Good going so far I would say.




cyborg47 said:


> Care to elaborate a little on that 'gameplay' you're expecting?
> 
> 
> 
> Graphics is what they specialize in, they did drop the ball with Crysis 2 on graphics and limit(streamline) the gameplay, and look what happened, huge backlash on them, and now that they're going back, people will still complain




I personally won't mind this game to be a technological demo as long as they are allowing the proper hardware owners to enjoy the demo.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 5, 2012)

Skud said:


> which card do you have?



9500Gt 


> Also, no support for XP points to that.


 updating software is lot easier than hardware.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 5, 2012)

9500gt and crysis!?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 5, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> 9500gt and crysis!?



Well if I mentioned the whole config of my last PC that I got Crysis 2 running at 35 FPS you will be mad lol
It was a celeron based 9500gt. Still using the GPU though. 
Easily got 35 fps on old PC with gamer settings at 800x600


----------



## Skud (Dec 5, 2012)

I guess you were not so lucky with the original Crysis.


----------



## quad_core (Dec 5, 2012)

A bit of OT :


"
*Hi-Performance*

Windows Vista, Windows 7 or Windows 8
Latest DirectX 11 graphics card
Latest quad core CPU
8GB Memory

Example 1 (Nvidia/Intel):

• NVidia GTX 680
• Intel Core i7-2600k

Example 2 (AMD):

• AMD Radeon HD7970
• *AMD Bulldozer FX4150*
"

 AMD Bulldozer FX4150 recommended for high performance ?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh well if its requiring latest Quad core CPU for high performance then what do you expect eh....


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 5, 2012)

@Skud crysis 2is lot more optimsied than original game. Hence it worked fine.



quad_core said:


> AMD Bulldozer FX4150 recommended for high performance ?


Problem?


----------



## quad_core (Dec 5, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> @Skud crysis 2is lot more optimsied than original game. Hence it worked fine.
> 
> 
> Problem?



 no problem at all .. Happy to see that the recommended CPU for "High performance" is AMD Bulldozer FX4150


----------



## Skud (Dec 5, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> @Skud crysis 2is lot more optimsied than original game. Hence it worked fine.
> 
> 
> Problem?




The original one or the later one with DX11 and Texture pack?


----------



## iittopper (Dec 5, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Care to elaborate a little on that 'gameplay' you're expecting?
> 
> 
> 
> Graphics is what they specialize in, they did drop the ball with Crysis 2 on graphics and limit(streamline) the gameplay, and look what happened, huge backlash on them, and now that they're going back, people will still complain



In short , like crysis 1


----------



## d3p (Dec 5, 2012)

iittopper said:


> In short , like crysis 1



*In brief, Crysis or Crysis Warhead was one of its kind*. Just like the Metro 2033. 

IMO, its hard to expect a huge change in gameplay when it comes to sequels. Developer might change the storyline, make it look more realistic with good AI, but end of the day people will still complain saying the storyline / background score / graphics bug / Prices is not upto the mark blah blah.

.Crysis & Crysis Warhead was so graphics hungry back then, that's why many latest hardware at that time failed to provide max out graphics. 
But Crysis 2 was well optimized of his generation hardware. Graphics was much better with the upgrade of Ultra Graphics Pack & DX11 upgrades ignoring the storyline

Its very much similar to what EA has done with MW & MW reboot. So either we better accept the gameplay how its designed & appreciate the way it is or *stop playing*. End users choice.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 5, 2012)

iittopper said:


> In short , like crysis 1



Aren't you bored of the same setting?


----------



## iittopper (Dec 5, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Aren't you bored of the same setting?



Ofcourse not , I am not even bored with even call of duty series ..


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 5, 2012)

d3p said:


> Crysis & Crysis Warhead was so graphics hungry back then


Back then?

Anyway, the high graphics requirement is a letdown. I am S A D.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 5, 2012)

Set the graphics on medium dude, your rig will easily handle the game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 5, 2012)

iittopper said:


> Ofcourse not , *I am not even bored with even call of duty series ..*



*www.myfacewhen.net/uploads/714-epic-facepalm.jpg

kthxbai.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 6, 2012)

badas-s iittopper is badas-s!


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 6, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Set the graphics on medium dude, your rig will easily handle the game.


I have a problem, I either play at max or don't play! Lol, but that I do.


----------



## digitfan (Dec 6, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Back then?
> 
> Anyway, the high graphics requirement is a letdown. I am S A D.



To give you a clear picture you can max it out if the final version is similar to the alpha one.In alpha i was getting 60+ all the time with ultra settings with Gtx 570.



NVIDIAGeek said:


> *www.myfacewhen.net/uploads/714-epic-facepalm.jpg
> 
> kthxbai.



whats wrong with call of duty series care to explain?I too love it.Which game is different far cry 1,2,3? crysis 1,2,3? is far cry 1 set on land far cry 2 set on water and far cry 3 set on air?
Dude you dont like then dont play it no one is forcing you to play it or like it.Dont tease others because of their taste.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 6, 2012)

digitfan said:


> is far cry 1 set on land far cry 2 set on water and far cry 3 set on air?



FC1 in a tropical jungle, FC2 in africa, and FC3 is back to the tropical jungle with more than one island. There are enough differences between all three games to give them the credit, as for Call of Duty..doesn't matter if you like it or not but there are a ton of things that are re-used since COD2. And it was just facepalm, nothing offensive


----------



## digitfan (Dec 6, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> FC1 in a tropical jungle, FC2 in africa, and FC3 is back to the tropical jungle with more than one island. There are enough differences between all three games to give them the credit, as for Call of Duty..doesn't matter if you like it or not but there are a ton of things that are re-used since COD2. And it was just facepalm, nothing offensive


No offence to you but i asked him let him answer. 
yes putting facepalm means either you couldn't comprehend or the other person is dumb.So it may not be offensive but makes you feel guilty for liking COD.

Btw no matter where they put cod its single player is far better than other army type shooters.Speaking of locations it has been based on many countries infact black ops II is based on two different timelines.I loved black ops II.But i admit black ops 1 was poor.


----------



## iittopper (Dec 6, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> I have a problem, I either play at max or don't play! Lol, but that I do.



Then  i bet you have never played metro 2033


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 6, 2012)

digitfan said:


> No offence to you but i asked him let him answer.



Yeah sure, the next time I'm gonna post something, I ll ask for your permission


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 6, 2012)

iittopper said:


> Then  i bet you have never played metro 2033


No dude, I wanted to play it, but didn't. My PC wouldn't handle it well.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Crysis 3 Female Character :-

*sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/23912_391338530942692_1307691420_n.jpg

*sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/424931_390566254353253_783677824_n.jpg


----------



## d3p (Dec 7, 2012)

SunnyGamingHD2 said:


> Crysis 3 Female Character :-
> 
> *sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/23912_391338530942692_1307691420_n.jpg




Wow nice share....The Nano Suit looks more like a Bikini or Swim Suit.....

My GF would love to give this game a TRY.....


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't think there would be such character. Op has gotten these pics from Facebook. Which well...might be just a fan made photo.


----------



## Faun (Dec 7, 2012)

SunnyGamingHD2 said:


> Crysis 3 Female Character :-
> 
> *sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/23912_391338530942692_1307691420_n.jpg



Strategically placed armor.


----------



## Neo (Dec 7, 2012)

Faun said:


> Strategically placed armor.



I see what you did there


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 7, 2012)

That ain't no goddarn armour. What if she takes an arrow to the kn... err... thigh?


----------



## Neo (Dec 7, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> That ain't no goddarn armour. What if she takes an arrow to the kn... err... thigh?



I guess shell die then, or maybe injured. 
Btw, those are just trolls, tu toh dil pe he le gaya


----------



## gameranand (Dec 8, 2012)

Why female characters never have full Armor.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey guys, I am going to build a new pc soon to mainly play crysis 3 but my budget is around 40k only so I wanted to know whether I can play Crysis 3 on an i3 3220 and gtx 660 on 1366 x 768 resolution on very high settings?


----------



## Neo (Dec 8, 2012)

^^Easily.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 8, 2012)

ghouse12311 said:


> Hey guys, I am going to build a new pc soon to mainly play crysis 3 but my budget is around 40k only so I wanted to know whether I can play Crysis 3 on an i3 3220 and gtx 660 on 1366 x 768 resolution on very high settings?



That'll be overkill for that res. I meant, you can rock it.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 8, 2012)

ghouse12311 said:


> Hey guys, I am going to build a new pc soon to mainly play crysis 3 but my budget is around 40k only so I wanted to know whether I can play Crysis 3 on an i3 3220 and gtx 660 on 1366 x 768 resolution on very high settings?



660 can handle 1920*1080 also I guess at very high settings.


----------



## rock2702 (Dec 8, 2012)

Will i be able to run this game at high settings?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 8, 2012)

^^ you'll be able to play it on Very High Settings.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Dec 9, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> That'll be overkill for that res. I meant, you can rock it.





gameranand said:


> 660 can handle 1920*1080 also I guess at very high settings.



hey thanks for replying 

will the i3 3220 be okay for this game on 1366 x 768 since its a dual core?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 9, 2012)

I guess it'll do but it depends on the game. If game is CPU hungry also then there will be performance drop otherwise it should work just fine.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 9, 2012)

^ Yep. Is a newer gen proccy so won't bottleneck the 660. Maybe you will get about 5-10 fps less than you would with an i5 or i7,but it will easily play crysis 3 on high@ 1080p.


----------



## tkin (Dec 10, 2012)

I wish they would bring back Psycho as a playable character, he was a pure badarse, not the braindead Alcatraz/nomad or the delirious Prophet, damn.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2012)

tkin said:


> I wish they would bring back Psycho as a playable character, he was a pure badarse, not the braindead Alcatraz/nomad or the delirious Prophet, damn.



Yeah and his one liners were quite cool.


----------



## tkin (Dec 10, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Yeah and his one liners were quite cool.


Yeah, "I'm British, you muppet!"


----------



## gameranand (Dec 10, 2012)

tkin said:


> Yeah, "I'm British, you muppet!"



Also
Prophet - We are not at war here.
Psycho - Not yet.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 16, 2012)

*Crytek’s chief: Nothing will beat Crysis 3′s graphics for at least two years (interview)*

Guys do you agree with cevat yerli??


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 16, 2012)

I do. But whats the point?


----------



## Thunder (Dec 16, 2012)

vickybat said:


> *Crytek’s chief: Nothing will beat Crysis 3′s graphics for at least two years (interview)*



Maybe for 6-7 months but definitely not 2 years because upcoming games like watch dogs and games on the new unreal engine will give tough competition to it


----------



## Skud (Dec 16, 2012)

Seeing is believing.  Some contradiction though:-



> I honestly think that Unreal Engine 4 would not be able to do Crysis 3 on consoles right now. The PC version could do it, maybe, but it would call for a higher PC spec.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 16, 2012)

vickybat said:


> *Crytek’s chief: Nothing will beat Crysis 3′s graphics for at least two years (interview)*
> 
> Guys do you agree with cevat yerli??



I hope that I'll be able to max this one out.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 16, 2012)

vickybat said:


> *Crytek’s chief: Nothing will beat Crysis 3′s graphics for at least two years (interview)*
> 
> Guys do you agree with cevat yerli??


I agree. I still haven't seen better graphics than Crysis Warhead, which was released more then 2 years ago I believe.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 16, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> I agree. I still haven't seen better graphics than Crysis Warhead, which was released more then 2 years ago I believe.



Watch dogs? its not out yet, but I'm sure lot of people have seen it. Agni's Philosophy was amazing too, and it ran on a single GTX 680


----------



## gameranand (Dec 16, 2012)

Crytek is always about settings benchmarks for graphics and I want better gameplay and story.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 16, 2012)

vickybat said:


> *Crytek’s chief: Nothing will beat Crysis 3′s graphics for at least two years (interview)*
> 
> Guys do you agree with cevat yerli??



Disagree. BF4'll best it, and it's releasing '13 Nov or so. BF3 already fights Crysis 3.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 16, 2012)

Ahh..thank DICE for FB 2.0, no other engine ran so well on PCs like mine without losing any framerate, I hope they keep that up with BF4.


----------



## Skud (Dec 20, 2012)

For those who were hoping against hope:-

Crytek confirms that Crysis 3 is DirectX 11-only title by VR-Zone.com


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 21, 2012)

Similar to the Crysis 1 DX10 only crap, somebody will release a workaround


----------



## tkin (Dec 21, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Similar to the Crysis 1 DX10 only crap, somebody will release a workaround


Well, it didn't work out in case of BF3, it was DX11 afaik.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 21, 2012)

I still don't get it! What's the problem if it comes with DX11?


----------



## Jripper (Dec 21, 2012)

^ Many people have older graphics cards with only dx10/10.1 support or  even dx9. 
And also,some people prefer to play in dx9/dx10 to get better framerates. So bad news for them.


----------



## tkin (Dec 21, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> I still don't get it! What's the problem if it comes with DX11?


Plenty of people still use XP, and don't want to upgrade, its called the stubborn mule syndrome


----------



## gameranand (Dec 21, 2012)

I guess I don't have much of a problem with that.


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 21, 2012)

Spoiler






tkin said:


> *stubborn mule syndrome*


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 21, 2012)

tkin said:


> Well, it didn't work out in case of BF3, it was DX11 afaik.



But it did work for Crysis, same engine remember?


----------



## Skud (Dec 21, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Similar to the Crysis 1 DX10 only crap, somebody will release a workaround




Correction, C1 was never DX10 only, only the Very High settings were restricted from DX9, which from the very onset looks artificial. And if Crytek really bluffs this time too, God helps them.


----------



## mohiuddin (Dec 21, 2012)

Crysis 3 Train Yard gameplay trailer


----------



## vickybat (Dec 25, 2012)

^^ I was about to post this trailer but saw your post. You beat me to it. 

Coming down to this trailer i have no words to describe the amount of effort crytek has put into making this game not only visually stunning
but with some amazing gameplay sequences. The alien enemies in this game look far more realistic than crysis 2. The implementation of physics (in house engine) in this game seems jaw dropping 
and the explosions seem life like. Its also got full destructive environments like the original crysis. And the character models are the best in a video game yet. 

This game is going to cripple the mightiest video cards even in sli/crossfire for sure. After watching this trailer in 1080p i don't think BF3 even belongs in this league.

More discussion on this after the game releases.  Darn i don't think my card can run this even in half decent settings.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 25, 2012)

vickybat said:


> ^^ I was about to post this trailer but saw your post. You beat me to it.
> 
> Coming down to this trailer i have no words to describe the amount of effort crytek has put into making this game not only visually stunning
> but with some amazing gameplay sequences. The alien enemies in this game look far more realistic than crysis 2. The implementation of physics (in house engine) in this game seems jaw dropping
> ...



Didn't we all say the same thing with crysis 2 before its release? look what happened in the end, not that I don't trust Crytek, but I'd prefer testing the game first before putting my money on it


----------



## vickybat (Dec 25, 2012)

^^ Buddy those were my first impressions after watching that trailer. The alien enemies look more organic this time than crysis 2. Their attacks also seems vicious.
Crytek had given hints about dynamic AI while showcasing its cryengine 3 sdk. I guess the trailer showed a piece of that. The trees are destructible in crysis 3 just like the original.

Check this out btw:

Crytek promises MSAA, SMAA(T2x on consoles), Nvidia TXAA and something new for Crysis 3

I wonder what's new!!!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 25, 2012)

duh..that's pretty much a carbon copy of what they said about Crysis 2, the hype was over the top and everybody fell for it. The AI in particular was hyped like it was best in the industry, it was marketed that way, the result...disaster. The aliens from c2 looked different from the ones in crysis1, the design was better, but we all know the end result was 
I'm not going to open that link, i'd read enough C2 articles of that kind, so i ll keep my hopes down to zero and see what the game offers. I'd suggest you the same, you don't want to end up whining about the game after its release do you?


----------



## vickybat (Dec 25, 2012)

^^ Seems like a good idea.


----------



## mohiuddin (Dec 25, 2012)

@Vickybat,  i totally agree with cyborg47.
I would not taste the same hype-sh*t again . Will wait upto their release keeping my hope down to nil.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 25, 2012)

Everyone I know who has played Crysis 1/2 prefer fighting Humans rather than aliens.   How about you guys ?
If the 3rd is anything like the first six levels of the original Crysis, its gonna be great for me.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 25, 2012)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Everyone I know who has played Crysis 1/2 prefer fighting Humans rather than aliens.   How about you guys ?
> If the 3rd is anything like the first six levels of the original Crysis, its gonna be great for me.



me, hunting down the humans was way more fun than the aliens.


----------



## tkin (Dec 26, 2012)

I dunno, I enjoyed kicking Cephs better, humans are common, cephs entice me, the faster the enemy moves the better, the ai was crap, that ruined it, a properly programmed ceph would rock.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 26, 2012)

i dunno abt c2 but c1 was enjoyable
korean : FAAAAAAAKKK YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
le me : *headshot*


----------



## vickybat (Dec 26, 2012)

tkin said:


> I dunno, I enjoyed kicking Cephs better, humans are common, cephs entice me, the faster the enemy moves the better, the ai was crap, that ruined it, a properly programmed ceph would rock.



From that trailer i saw, the cephs seemed far more aggressive in crysis 3. I guess they have done some serious work in improving AI this time.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 26, 2012)

tkin said:


> I dunno, I enjoyed kicking Cephs better, humans are common, cephs entice me, the faster the enemy moves the better, the ai was crap, that ruined it, a properly programmed ceph would rock.



I was talking the humans from Crysis 1.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> i dunno abt c2 but c1 was enjoyable
> korean : FAAAAAAAKKK YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> le me : *headshot*



ejjactly!


----------



## vickybat (Jan 5, 2013)

*“Gamers want a reason to upgrade their hardware”: Crytek won’t be held back by consoles for Crysis 3*

Time to upgrade people............


----------



## tkin (Jan 5, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *“Gamers want a reason to upgrade their hardware”: Crytek won’t be held back by consoles for Crysis 3*
> 
> Time to upgrade people............


Already planned


----------



## theserpent (Jan 5, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *“Gamers want a reason to upgrade their hardware”: Crytek won’t be held back by consoles for Crysis 3*
> 
> Time to upgrade people............



Sadness 



tkin said:


> Already planned



Mail me your CPU if your doing a free giveaway


----------



## tkin (Jan 5, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Sadness
> 
> 
> 
> Mail me your CPU if your doing a free giveaway


Nah, I'm just gonna switch my GPU and monitor.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 5, 2013)

Just hoping that C3,Can at least run on Medium settings at 1440x900.
Hoping the game won't be lame like C2

Are these the real requirements? 


> Here are the minimum requirements to get the game running on a PC:
> 
> Windows Vista, Windows 7 or Windows 8
> DirectX 11 graphics card with 1GB Video RAM
> ...


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 5, 2013)

hey guys does anyone know when this game will be available for pre order on the indian origin store?


----------



## Skud (Jan 5, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Just hoping that C3,Can at least run on Medium settings at 1440x900.
> Hoping the game won't be lame like C2
> 
> Are these the real requirements?




Yeah, those are real.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 5, 2013)

vickybat said:


> From that trailer i saw, the cephs seemed far more aggressive in crysis 3. I guess they have done some serious work in improving AI this time.



i hope so... i remember palying cry2 on the toughest difficulty level. i uncloacked in front of 2 cells and shot one. the other just stood around. i cloaked again and then knifed him. i hope they fix it. 

Hands-on with Crysis 3: Third time’s the charm · games.on.net - Australia's #1 location for PC games news, reviews, servers and files! this sounds promising.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> i dunno abt c2 but c1 was enjoyable
> korean : FAAAAAAAKKK YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> le me : *headshot*



lo yeah!


----------



## IndianRambo (Jan 5, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> hey guys does anyone know when this game will be available for pre order on the indian origin store?


 its available in online store 
Home | Game4u India- Buy PC Games | Gaming Consoles & Accessories| PC Console and Accessories | Buy Games Online | Buy Games Online India. |PC Games |Crysis 3 Hunter Edition

i have pre-ordered it.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 5, 2013)

rajesh.s said:


> its available in online store
> Home | Game4u India- Buy PC Games | Gaming Consoles & Accessories| PC Console and Accessories | Buy Games Online | Buy Games Online India. |PC Games |Crysis 3 Hunter Edition
> 
> i have pre-ordered it.



but it is not available on th EA's origin store, will you get a code to download the game on origin or a hard copy of the game from this website? is it safe to buy from this site?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 5, 2013)

^it is safe to buy,you will get a hard copy,which you can activate on origin


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 11, 2013)

Guys, I am gonna pre-order it.. Last queries are:-
Are there any dedicated  lag-free servers in India for MP? What is the ping we can play comfortably with? Plz tell..


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 11, 2013)

lag free + india ---> not yet there


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 11, 2013)

So, is MP worth the price? Heck, others(read warez) have made it hard to get a legit copy!


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 11, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> So, is MP worth the price? Heck, others(read warez) have made it hard to get a legit copy!



from where are you pre ordering this game? it is still not available on indian origin store....


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 11, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> from where are you pre ordering this game? it is still not available on indian origin store....



Game4u store


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 11, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> Game4u store



did u buy any game before form this site before? 

i heard they ship a hard copy of the game anywhere in India which we can activate on origin but i want to know whether they ship it anywhere in hyderabad....

also i think when the game is available on origin.com it will Rs.1799 for standard version and Rs.3699 for digital deluxe edition which is why I am thinking of buying from this site....


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 11, 2013)

Yea.. They do ship everywhere..
N the Hunter Edition for PC is only for 1499..! U can also download online from anywhere and use cd-key provided with the hard copy!


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 12, 2013)

Pre-Ordered Crysis 3! B) Feeling goddamn legit!!!
 going


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 12, 2013)

good thing the price is still 1.5k, I almost thought they'd raise it to 1.8k


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> good thing the price is still 1.5k, I almost thought they'd raise it to 1.8k



dude when the game becomes available on origin i am having a feeling that it will be 1.8k...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> good thing the price is still 1.5k



1.5k?! Teh hellz.... I thought it was 999....


----------



## iittopper (Jan 12, 2013)

^^ now all EA game cost 1499 here . Price will further increase in future .


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 12, 2013)

free free free 

you know where 

btw.. sorry for the troll.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 12, 2013)

^I respect Crytek.. I won't use cracked version of Crysis series.. Same goes for Witcher series..


----------



## iittopper (Jan 13, 2013)

Me too will definitely buy it , but only after seeing the review . Would have ordered it today if the price was 999 .


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 13, 2013)

^^ dude.. Its on pre-order.. And u will get the Hunter Edition for pre-order..


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 13, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> ^I respect Crytek.. I won't use cracked version of Crysis series.. Same goes for Witcher series..



i respect ALL the studios. Specially Rockstar. 
But a bit respect in return from them [by reducing prices for the avg indian student gamer] should have helped. Get it?


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 14, 2013)

Yea.. Got it..


----------



## gameranand (Jan 15, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> i respect ALL the studios. Specially Rockstar.
> But a bit respect in return from them [by reducing prices for the avg indian student gamer] should have helped. Get it?



If a game is worth my money then I buy them or I don't. Funny thing is that I mostly purchase after playing them.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 15, 2013)

*avg indian student gamer* with avg depth pocket of our daddies  .. we manage to play games with ~30k rigs. i think the marketing honchos need to think about that.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 15, 2013)

gameranand said:


> If a game is worth my money then I buy them or I don't. Funny thing is that I mostly purchase after playing them.



Lol.. I see what you do there, Gameranand! 



anirbandd said:


> *avg indian student gamer* with avg depth pocket of our daddies  .. we manage to play games with ~30k rigs. i think the marketing honchos need to think about that.



I know the pains dude.. I used to game on a 8400 GS..


----------



## gameranand (Jan 15, 2013)

^^ I pay respect to developers for making such a great game that I enjoyed so much.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 17, 2013)

guys watch the new 7 wonders is episode....its so freaking kick-ass...man that typhoon gun is something


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 17, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> guys watch the new 7 wonders is episode....its so freaking kick-ass...man that typhoon gun is something




Never missed any of the episodes! Btw "The Hunt" and "Cause and Effect were two amazing episodes..


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 17, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> Never missed any of the episodes! Btw "The Hunt" and "Cause and Effect were two amazing episodes..



yeah those were good too but episode 4 is the best of all...night time and only ceph enemies this time and also the fire weapon...wonder how the Typhoon will work in multiplayer


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 17, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> yeah those were good too but episode 4 is the best of all...night time and only ceph enemies this time and also the fire weapon...wonder how the Typhoon will work in multiplayer




I did not watch episode 4.. Gonna watch it today.. Looks nice, with all the buzz around it..! 

Just watched the episode 4, "Typhoon"... Man! Firing @ 500 bullets/sec is just insane! How can it recoil so fast??!!! 
Its like  and then,   Thats insane!!


----------



## Bhav (Jan 17, 2013)

cheek this site

Can You RUN It | Can I run that game | Game system requirements

and see u'r system is able to run this game or not


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 17, 2013)

Bhav said:


> cheek this site
> 
> Can You RUN It | Can I run that game | Game system requirements
> 
> and see u'r system is able to run this game or not




I don't really trust that site anymore..


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 17, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> guys watch the new 7 wonders is episode....its so freaking kick-ass...man that typhoon gun is something





V2IBH2V said:


> Never missed any of the episodes! Btw "The Hunt" and "Cause and Effect were two amazing episodes..





ghouse12311 said:


> yeah those were good too but episode 4 is the best of all...night time and only ceph enemies this time and also the fire weapon...wonder how the Typhoon will work in multiplayer





V2IBH2V said:


> I did not watch episode 4.. Gonna watch it today.. Looks nice, with all the buzz around it..!
> 
> Just watched the episode 4, "Typhoon"... Man! Firing @ 500 bullets/sec is just insane! How can it recoil so fast??!!!
> Its like  and then,   Thats insane!!



wat u talk about??


----------



## vickybat (Jan 17, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> wat u talk about??



This........
Crysis 3 Seven Wonders

The typhoon video is freakin awesome. 

Guys check this out:

*cheatcc.com/pc/rev/crysis3preview.html#.UPgHRieTyr1


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 17, 2013)

right.. saw it. this weapon, actually exists. Yes. though its still in prototype stage. and NOT handheld. 
btw. i hope there will be ample ammo available for it. 

btw.. this game is on the CryEngine3, right? Crysis2 was also on CE3.. how come it will use more graphics power than cry2?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 17, 2013)

^^ It has been tweaked heavily and optimized to great extent.
Cryengine 3 was in its nascent state in crysis 2. This game will show what Cryengine 3 is all about.



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]Y0ffBZI5PpM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]nMwk2Zi0c3o[/YOUTUBE]


Though the videos are not of good quality, you'll still have a good idea of what this magnificent engine is capable of.

Do you know that the new tomb raider game uses the same engine that tombraider legend/underworld used.
Compare the new one now with them and you will see some massive changes in quality. The new one feels like its runs a whole new and different engine.

This is what modification and optimization does. Use of new API's and libraries can make a hell of a difference.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 17, 2013)

Cryengine is awesome and the best in graphics till date


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 17, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^ It has been tweaked heavily and optimized to great extent.
> Cryengine 3 was in its nascent state in crysis 2. This game will show what Cryengine 3 is all about.
> 
> -snip-
> ...



so if an engine is modified, doesnt it become a new engine?? or what changes need to be done in order to call it a new engine?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 17, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> so if an engine is modified, doesnt it become a new engine?? or what changes need to be done in order to call it a new engine?


It's a legacy system where older version code is optimized/modified to make a new version this is what happens in software industry....
just google for these  keywords *major version minor version alpha beta*


----------



## Rajat Giri (Jan 17, 2013)

Did Anyone Here played crysis 3 alpha version [DEMO]


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 17, 2013)

Rajat Giri said:


> Did Anyone Here played crysis 3 alpha version [DEMO]


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 17, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> It's a legacy system where older version code is optimized/modified to make a new version this is what happens in software industry....



And That feature is known as Inheritance in C++, I guess!!


----------



## vickybat (Jan 17, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> And That feature is known as Inheritance in C++, I guess!!



Inheritance is not only present in c++ but every object oriented programming language. 
Here we are talking about modifying a code achieve same things differently.

For example in every engine, you might see a tree as output but the look, feel , behavior and other aspects of a tree varies greatly from engine to engine.
Adding new api's and methods to existing code also helps in changing the output significantly.

Here , not only the child or subclass is modified but also the parent class and its methods.
So the subclass will have newer methods at its disposal as well as inherit new modified methods from parent class.
Basic polymorphism. 

This was extremely a layman' s explanation. Game design and coding is still a very huge thing.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 17, 2013)

i thought they applied some advanced polymorphism.. And yea im just a teen who just learnt some C++..!!


----------



## gameranand (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh well if you want to know about engine, then I would suggest you to read something about infamous SOURCE engine from Valve which have lived through many many great games.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 17, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Oh well if you want to know about engine, then I would suggest you to read something about infamous SOURCE engine from Valve which have lived through many many great games.



Something suggests me that it was in CS:Source too.. LOL just a slightest guess!! Don't flank me for this!


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 17, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Inheritance is not only present in c++ but every object oriented programming language.
> Here we are talking about modifying a code achieve same things differently.
> 
> For example in every engine, you might see a tree as output but the look, feel , behavior and other aspects of a tree varies greatly from engine to engine.
> ...



i'm a layman..  thanks for the explanation!



gameranand said:


> Oh well if you want to know about engine, then I would suggest you to read something about infamous SOURCE engine from Valve which have lived through many many great games.



have any links??


----------



## d3p (Jan 18, 2013)

*Crysis 3 The 7 Wonders Videos.*

Episode 1 : " Hell of a Town "

[youtube]bneAJKSjeKI[/youtube]

Episode 2: "The Hunt"

[youtube]IU7LbkHpLZ8[/youtube]

Episiode 3: "Cause & Effect"

[youtube]2qFLtnSqS6Y[/youtube]

Episode 4 : Typhoon

[youtube]5DB5CgTcX1U[/youtube]


----------



## gameranand (Jan 18, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> have any links??



Well my friend you always have Google and Wikipedia. What else you want.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 18, 2013)

googled and got wikipedia.. read that up.. i meant something else. anyway, thanks!


----------



## mohiuddin (Jan 18, 2013)

Watched only episode 4.That typhoon seems good. 
crytek again prooved that they are good at atleast one thing. And that is hyping.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 18, 2013)

mohiuddin said:


> Watched only episode 4.That typhoon seems good.
> crytek again prooved that they are good at atleast one thing. And that is hyping.



Its going to be worth the hype. The gameplay shown, beats the hell out of most fps titles out there.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 18, 2013)

mohiuddin said:


> Watched only episode 4.That typhoon seems good.
> crytek again prooved that they are good at atleast one thing. And that is hyping.




And.. How the hell can you say that? And that too by watching nothing but a single Episode? Lol.. I'm watching each and every bit of its episodes and I'm sure that it will be an epic game! I'm so sure that I even pre-ordered this game! 
The Graphics, the Engine, the Physics.. Everyting looks just awesome..


----------



## gameranand (Jan 19, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> googled and got wikipedia.. read that up.. i meant something else. anyway, thanks!



I suggested you Wikipedia not for the article by Wikipedia but for the reference links on the bottom. Go to them and browse.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 19, 2013)

oh!!  

oaky!


----------



## Skud (Jan 19, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> And.. How the hell can you say that? And that too by watching nothing but a single Episode? Lol.. I'm watching each and every bit of its episodes and I'm sure that it will be an epic game! I'm so sure that I even pre-ordered this game!
> The Graphics, the Engine, the Physics.. Everyting looks just awesome..




Every pre-release material is promotion/advertisement/hype only. There's one video in YouTube where an user compare Far Cry 3's E3 demo with the released game, and the demo looked far better, despite being a 2011 stuff. There's no guarantee what the finished material will be.

No need to overreact.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 19, 2013)

Skud said:


> Every pre-release material is promotion/advertisement/hype only. There's one video in YouTube where an user compare Far Cry 3's E3 demo with the released game, and the demo looked far better, despite being a 2011 stuff. There's no guarantee what the finished material will be.
> 
> No need to overreact.




Oh LOL.. Okay..


----------



## mohiuddin (Jan 19, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> And.. How the hell can you say that? And that too by watching nothing but a single Episode? Lol.. I'm watching each and every bit of its episodes and I'm sure that it will be an epic game! I'm so sure that I even pre-ordered this game!
> The Graphics, the Engine, the Physics.. Everyting looks just awesome..



i was excited about crysis2 just like you are about crysis3.
And you know what happened.
So, don't want to be jack-a-s-sed again.
But i really hope crysis3 to be upto your expectation.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 19, 2013)

mohiuddin said:


> i was excited about crysis2 just like you are about crysis3.
> And you know what happened.
> So, don't want to be jack-a-s-sed again.
> But i really hope crysis3 to be upto your expectation.



Same thing happened to me, and this is the reason I am not really exited about this game. When it comes out, I'll see.


----------



## iittopper (Jan 19, 2013)

Crysis 2 have got epic music . I will be glad if crysis 3 have the same . 

Till the game releases ,  listen to music 

Hans Zimmer - Epilogue "Main Theme" - Crysis 2 Soundtrack - YouTube


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 19, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Crysis 2 have got epic music . I will be glad if crysis 3 have the same .
> 
> Till the game releases ,  listen to music
> 
> Hans Zimmer - Epilogue "Main Theme" - Crysis 2 Soundtrack - YouTube



I like its Guitar Cover by Keshet Kesh.. Just E-P-I-C..



mohiuddin said:


> i was excited about crysis2 just like you are about crysis3.
> And you know what happened.
> So, don't want to be jack-a-s-sed again.
> But i really hope crysis3 to be upto your expectation.




Yea.. I learnt that everyone has different tastes.. Point duly noted..  sorry for flaming though..!



mohiuddin said:


> i was excited about crysis2 just like you are about crysis3.
> And you know what happened.
> So, don't want to be jack-a-s-sed again.
> But i really hope crysis3 to be upto your expectation.




Yea.. I learnt that everyone has different tastes.. Point duly noted..  sorry for flaming though..!


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 19, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Same thing happened to me, and this is the reason I am not really exited about this game. When it comes out, I'll see.



For me, Crysis 2 was a decent game but it was nowhere as good as the first one. I was disappointed too.
Now after playing Far Cry 3, I feel Far Cry 3 is what Crysis 3 should have been. The graphics are great but I'm not so excited about the gameplay.


----------



## mohiuddin (Jan 19, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> Yea.. I learnt that everyone has different tastes.. Point duly noted..  sorry for flaming though..!



that means u liked 2nd one over the 1st?
If yes, then i am sure u are a cod fan.



gameranand said:


> Same thing happened to me, and this is the reason I am not really exited about this game. When it comes out, I'll see.



yeah.
But to be honest , i am  actually influenced by  their trailers ( very little though).
Thats why i think it would be atleast better than the 2nd one.




vickybat said:


> Its going to be worth the hype. The gameplay shown, beats the hell out of most fps titles out there.



we will see.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 19, 2013)

mohiuddin said:


> that means u liked 2nd one over the 1st?
> If yes, then i am sure u are a cod fan.




I never said that, did I? Crysis 1 was awesome!


----------



## mohiuddin (Jan 20, 2013)

^No, my guess.
I said crysis2 crashed my expectations that means i hated crysis2.
Then u noted the point ' everybody has different taste'.
So, i naturally thought that your taste is different from mine in this particular 'crysis2' aspect.
That's why....


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 20, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> For me, Crysis 2 was a decent game but it was nowhere as good as the first one. I was disappointed too.
> Now after playing Far Cry 3, I feel Far Cry 3 is what Crysis 3 should have been. The graphics are great but I'm not so excited about the gameplay.



Might I inquire, did you mean  _"I feel Far Cry 3 is what Crysis 3 should have been"_ Crysis2 here? Because if you do so, you are with a bit flawed perception here. Far Cry 3 Crysis 1,2,3 can never be compared in terms of game play and neither should be observed in competitive  ways of visual/graphical representation of a game to a gamer. Crysis 1 busted mega blocks in one hit because it was the beginning of "maximum" Theory and we all know now that it had introduced something to us, an engine so powerful and so awe-inspiring to a pair of eyes and to even sophisticated hardware that it triggered a revolution, which in its way we knew, would not wither but would evolve more. 

And it did. 

Crysis2 never had the story its former has because it had nothing to surprise us  then except the raw brilliance of graphics, the unrivaled crytek in its own age. We did not except that much of a never-to-forget game-play story line from crysis2, we anticipated deep in ourselves that it would break some GPU knees and it came all about it. To believe that in Crysis2 aliens would behave so differently to a high-end suit wearer as to play chess with him is complete nonsense. As to a chicken would taste very very little better even it has a B.Tech Degree! There were little scope of story and we know that and admit it. FarCry started with Cry and was seriously a game-play oriented game on its first title, broke some records and then...then...brought an epic FAIL Far Cry2 to us! Islands,Sun rise and set, vegetation and foliage has been seen in many other games and in better way, Farcry was no ground-breaker but it had definitely survival elements, so it had to put realism in gameplay a sector in which it could only improve, it succeeded in FarCry3 because it has put points and consolidated some RPG elementary subsections. Though i still believe it has been inspired by JUST CAUSE 2 a bit . Crysis 3 as long its not a soccer game or angry birds will stab some hearts and will pamper some greatness again and the ladder is from Crytek only to go up.


----------



## kartikoli (Jan 20, 2013)

After watching the trailer started paying crysis 1 and completely it in 2 days


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 20, 2013)

mohiuddin said:


> ^No, my guess.
> I said crysis2 crashed my expectations that means i hated crysis2.
> Then u noted the point ' everybody has different taste'.
> So, i naturally thought that your taste is different from mine in this particular 'crysis2' aspect.
> That's why....


actually, I didn't play Crysis 2. Cuz I don't have a GPU as of now.. 
I only played Crysis 1. After these exams, I'm getting a gaming PC. I will play the whole series then.


----------



## asingh (Jan 20, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> actually, I didn't play Crysis 2. Cuz I don't have a GPU as of now..
> I only played Crysis 1. After these exams, I'm getting a gaming PC. I will play the whole series then.



Try to understand where most of us are coming from. The vanilla ladder has been: Far Cry --> Crysis --> Warhead --> Crysis 2 ---> Crysis 3. Now over the years, this chain has diverged into Far Cry being a separate series, and Crytek controlling Crysis, and creating a new franchisee from it. If you have played Far Cry, that till date is one of most difficult games in terms of AI; I am sure ton of dudes played it here using cheat mode (but will not confess); or notched down the difficulty. . Dial up to Cry 2, and see what the AI is. Games evolve and it takes a while for generations to accept as new versions come out. I personally feel the Crysis franchisee has evolved to a bad-a$$ expanded universe, which has immense scope for graduation -and- that is exactly what the developers and story boarding is doing. It has quite moved to dystopian / futuristic world, with one savior "crisis"; literally. It has now become probably the best series (at least the Part III trailers make it look so) for guns, guns, and more guns. The variation is immense, and the modification scheme is a work-of-art in itself. The Crysis series (2&3) are immersive, but for different series, than what something like: Halo series; or Killzone III or Fallout or Metro 2033 offered. They had a solid penchant for story and actual script. Crysis is now a orthodox hi-tech shooter. Is this bad..heck no.....! A lot of players want this, but many are looking for deep ingrained scripts and character development; which is highly possible in games. Give the other games a try. 



d3p said:


> *Crysis 3 The 7 Wonders Videos.*



I do not remember the Cell Corporation. Sounds like a rip-off of the Umbrella Corporation.  Though those videos are made damn nice. When do 5,6,7 come out..? Those soldiers look like the Helghan and Armacham corporation merger. Also "scar" seems really quick on the re-load. Nice share....! Thanks.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 21, 2013)

asingh said:


> I do not remember the Cell Corporation. Sounds like a rip-off of the Umbrella Corporation.  Though those videos are made damn nice. When do 5,6,7 come out..? Those soldiers look like the Helghan and Armacham corporation merger. Also "scar" seems really quick on the re-load. Nice share....! Thanks.



7 wonders series episodes comes out every Wednesday after 10:30 PM india time


----------



## gameranand (Jan 21, 2013)

asingh said:


> Try to understand where most of us are coming from. The vanilla ladder has been: Far Cry --> Crysis --> Warhead --> Crysis 2 ---> Crysis 3. Now over the years, this chain has diverged into Far Cry being a separate series, and Crytek controlling Crysis, and creating a new franchisee from it. *If you have played Far Cry, that till date is one of most difficult games in terms of AI; I am sure ton of dudes played it here using cheat mode (but will not confess); or notched down the difficulty. . Dial up to Cry 2, and see what the AI is. Games evolve and it takes a while for generations to accept as new versions come out*. I personally feel the Crysis franchisee has evolved to a bad-a$$ expanded universe, which has immense scope for graduation -and- that is exactly what the developers and story boarding is doing. It has quite moved to dystopian / futuristic world, with one savior "crisis"; literally. It has now become probably the best series (at least the Part III trailers make it look so) for guns, guns, and more guns. The variation is immense, and the modification scheme is a work-of-art in itself. The Crysis series (2&3) are immersive, but for different series, than what something like: Halo series; or Killzone III or Fallout or Metro 2033 offered. They had a solid penchant for story and actual script. Crysis is now a orthodox hi-tech shooter. Is this bad..heck no.....! A lot of players want this, but many are looking for deep ingrained scripts and character development; which is highly possible in games. Give the other games a try.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not remember the Cell Corporation. Sounds like a rip-off of the Umbrella Corporation.  Though those videos are made damn nice. When do 5,6,7 come out..? Those soldiers look like the Helghan and Armacham corporation merger. Also "scar" seems really quick on the re-load. Nice share....! Thanks.



Damn the trigens were hard to kill. Have to empty an entire clip and still some suckers used to stay alive.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 21, 2013)

A stupid query, what are those seven wonder videos, part of the game or ... ?


----------



## gameranand (Jan 21, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> A stupid query, what are those seven wonder videos, part of the game or ... ?



Well lets just say that its a promotional video so that you pre order the game.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 22, 2013)

@ V2IBH2V you have pre-ordered from game4u right ? they are giving a free Crysis 3 T-Shirt for pre-orders go check it out and i have also decided to pre order from here


----------



## mohiuddin (Jan 22, 2013)

^ what is on that t-shirt? Bow&arrow?


----------



## gameranand (Jan 22, 2013)

I guess it would be a Picture of a protagonist most probably.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 23, 2013)

Multiplayer open beta from Jan 29th.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 23, 2013)

is the beta worldwide or only US and UK?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 23, 2013)

what do i need to do to play online?? gimme some links please!


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 23, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> what do i need to do to play online?? gimme some links please!



you just need to install origin and go to my games tab on jan 29th as mentioned here


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 23, 2013)

Origin?? No thank You.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 24, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Origin?? No thank You.



Ah Yes, the infamous Origin.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 24, 2013)

[youtube]fisfSSa74uQ[/youtube]

Damn! Never been so pumped from other Crysis 3 trailers.... shyt just got REAL!

*NOMAD FOREVAH!*


----------



## iittopper (Jan 24, 2013)

Really awesome graphics . If i like the mp beta , will pre order it ASAP .


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah the BaaP of all games...truly amazing


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 25, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Yeah the BaaP of all graphics...truly amazing


Corrected


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 25, 2013)

^Nope...everything from graphics to gameplay to story it's mind blowing


----------



## digitfan (Jan 25, 2013)

if you think crysis's story is mind blowing then you may not have played enough games.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 25, 2013)

digitfan said:


> if you think crysis's story is mind blowing then you may not have played enough games.



Oh common...story isn't bad either
I have played games with gr8 story but shitty graphics


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 25, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Oh common...story isn't bad either
> I have played *games with gr8 story but shitty graphics*



Mafia - City of Lost Haven. 
a must play for every gamer.

btw, compared to current graphics its shitty. but keeping in mind the time it released, its great!!


----------



## gameranand (Jan 25, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Mafia - City of Lost Haven.
> a must play for every gamer.
> 
> btw, compared to current graphics its shitty. but keeping in mind the time it released, its great!!



If you compare the graphics then you have to think like you are in time when game was released. You can't compare a game released 5 years back with current gen games and expect same graphics result.


----------



## tkin (Jan 25, 2013)

And if I am not mistaken Mafia had the best graphics at its time, a lot of gloss. realistic character movements etc.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 25, 2013)

tkin said:


> And if I am not mistaken Mafia had the best graphics at its time, a lot of gloss. realistic character movements etc.



Yes it had very good graphics, both the games. Mafia 1 and Mafia 2.


----------



## tkin (Jan 25, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yes it had very good graphics, both the games. Mafia 1 and *Mafia 2*.


Yeah, but PhysX yuck.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 25, 2013)

^^ Well the good thing is that PhysX is nearly dead now.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 25, 2013)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Well the good thing is that PhysX is nearly dead now.



Nvidia wont let that happen unfortunately, even though they mostly use it for marketing purposes


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 25, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Mafia - City of Lost Haven.
> a must play for every gamer.
> 
> btw, compared to current graphics its shitty. *but keeping in mind the time it released, its great!!*





gameranand said:


> If you compare the graphics then you have to think like you are in time when game was released. You can't compare a game released 5 years back with current gen games and expect same graphics result.



mentioned it already!


----------



## gameranand (Jan 25, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Nvidia wont let that happen unfortunately, even though they mostly use it for marketing purposes



Yeah noobs may fall for it not us. 



anirbandd said:


> mentioned it already!



Yeah I missed that part.


----------



## RON28 (Jan 26, 2013)

Mafia The City Of Lost Heaven is a game where i learnt many things in the end  those dialogues by tommy angelo relates to real life also, Damn good gameplay and Story, Even i looked at the sky and Sun's lighting effects were really really awesome.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 26, 2013)

Well enough of Mafia in Crysis 3 thread. lets stick to the topic. 

Playing Crysis 2 now, looks nice. I hope that C3 would be better than this one graphically.


----------



## tkin (Jan 26, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well enough of Mafia in Crysis 3 thread. lets stick to the topic.
> 
> Playing Crysis 2 now, looks nice. I hope that C3 would be better than this one graphically.


It better be, vanilla C2 sucked in graphics department.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 26, 2013)

tkin said:


> It better be, vanilla C2 sucked in graphics department.



Yeah it did though with DX11 and HT pack it looks nice.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 26, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well enough of Mafia in Crysis 3 thread. lets stick to the topic.
> 
> *Playing Crysis 2 now, looks nice.* I hope that C3 would be better than this one graphically.



havent played it before?? seems like you are having a visual fiesta with The Cyclone!!


----------



## gameranand (Jan 26, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> havent played it before?? seems like you are having a visual fiesta with The Cyclone!!



I have played it before but never completed it because of lags. Now is the time to play these games.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 26, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I have played it before but never completed it because of lags. Now is the time to play these games.



sounds epic 



tkin said:


> It better be, vanilla C2 *sucked* in graphics department.



wouldnt that be an understatement?


----------



## gameranand (Jan 26, 2013)

No he said the vanilla version which really was terrible. A lot and lot of bugs, crappy graphics and what not. In one point very poor console port.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 26, 2013)

oh the vanilla version.. after the Hires Tex p[ack and Dx11, its looks Goooood


----------



## gameranand (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah and that came around a six months later of game release.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 26, 2013)

gameranand said:


> No he said the vanilla version which really was terrible. A lot and lot of bugs, crappy graphics and what not. In one point very poor console port.



Crappy?   There weren't many games that looked better than Crysis 2 vanilla.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 26, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Crappy?   There weren't many games that looked better than Crysis 2 vanilla.


Pardon me but what the hell is vanilla version? I've played Crysis 2 normally, and then with DX11+HD texture pack, was that called vanilla or its different?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 26, 2013)

vanilla means the game without any external modifications..


----------



## gameranand (Jan 26, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Crappy?   There weren't many games that looked better than Crysis 2 vanilla.


You need a list, to start with Crysis looked better than C2, which is not good because C2 was supposed to improve the graphics not degrade. And please start over this with me, I have already given and done enough discussion over this. You want answers, look up C2 thread and browse through many many pages and you'll get the idea. 



ithehappy said:


> Pardon me but what the hell is vanilla version? I've played Crysis 2 normally, and then with DX11+HD texture pack, was that called vanilla or its different?



Game on first day release without any DLC and patches called vanilla version. In simple words you can say, 1.0 version of the game.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 26, 2013)

gameranand said:


> You need a list, to start with Crysis looked better than C2, which is not good because C2 was supposed to improve the graphics not degrade. And please start over this with me, I have already given and done enough discussion over this. You want answers, look up C2 thread and browse through many many pages and you'll get the idea.


Yeah Crysis looked better,  Modded Crysis 1 looks better than most of the games out today.   But there's no way I'd call Crysis 2 vanilla graphics crappy , but well, each to their own.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 26, 2013)

The point is, what game looked better than Crysis 2 on DX9? I cannot think of any.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh, now I know.
Vanilla version or whatever it's called it was good, but that HD and DX11 thing which made C2 a super one, in term of graphics I mean. I don't think if there was no external modifications the game would've reached the level what it have.
But be it Vanilla or not, the optimisation was just great.


----------



## iittopper (Jan 26, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> The point is, what game looked better than Crysis 2 on DX9? I cannot think of any.



I agree


----------



## gameranand (Jan 26, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> The point is, what game looked better than Crysis 2 on DX9? I cannot think of any.



Thats the point when C1 was Dx10 then why did they made C2 on Dx9. I mean its downgrading which is certainly not good. And do we even have to do this all over again, I think that we are finished over C2, NO.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 26, 2013)

allright you guys move over to the Cry2 thread...


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 26, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Thats the point when C1 was Dx10 then why did they made C2 on Dx9. I mean its downgrading which is certainly not good. And do we even have to do this all over again, I think that we are finished over C2, NO.



I don't remember any of it, but yeah, downgrading was bad, i don't mean to say otherwise. But Crysis 2 was a damn good looking DX9 title to this day.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 26, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Thats the point when C1 was Dx10 then why did they made C2 on Dx9. I mean its downgrading which is certainly not good. And do we even have to do this all over again, I think that we are finished over C2, NO.



Did you know assassin's creed 1 supported direct x 10 but the devs just never put in that extra effort to include directx10 in AC2, ACB and ACR


----------



## gameranand (Jan 26, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Did you know assassin's creed 1 supported direct x 10 but the devs just never put in that extra effort to include directx10 in AC2, ACB and ACR



Damn....Alright lets just say that a game X is released which is a milestone for graphics in PC and have made a hell lot of fans and then X2 is released after 4 years, now what would you expect from X2, should it be better than X in every aspect be it graphically, gameplay or anything or not specially when developers said in their Interviews that X2 is going to be epic graphically and all for PC. Now comes the release of X2, its good on consoles considering their power but for PC its more of a Shitty game as compared to X with downgraded graphics, AI, a lot of bugs and what not. Then developers releases all the necessaries after 6 months. And mind you that most gamers would have already played and completed X2 by then apart from gamers like me who prefer to play the game when its development cycle is completed. Now what would you call X2 a very good game or a very bad game. In this case X is Crysis and X2 is Crysis 2. I hope you got my point and won't start it again.


----------



## dan4u (Jan 26, 2013)

hey is Crysis 3 available for pre-order via Origin??


----------



## gameranand (Jan 26, 2013)

^^ yes.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 26, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Did you know assassin's creed 1 supported direct x 10 but the devs just never put in that extra effort to include directx10 in AC2, ACB and ACR



Where did you get that from? The devs only left out dx10 because they didn't see any kind of improvement in the game due to that. Moreover, AC2 on dx9 looked a lot more beautiful than AC1 did on dx10.



gameranand said:


> Damn....Alright lets just say that a game X is released which is a milestone for graphics in PC and have made a hell lot of fans and then X2 is released after 4 years, now what would you expect from X2, should it be better than X in every aspect be it graphically, gameplay or anything or not specially when developers said in their Interviews that X2 is going to be epic graphically and all for PC. Now comes the release of X2, its good on consoles considering their power but for PC its more of a Shitty game as compared to X with downgraded graphics, AI, a lot of bugs and what not. Then developers releases all the necessaries after 6 months. And mind you that most gamers would have already played and completed X2 by then apart from gamers like me who prefer to play the game when its development cycle is completed. Now what would you call X2 a very good game or a very bad game. In this case X is Crysis and X2 is Crysis 2. I hope you got my point and won't start it again.



An obvious smart move from Crytek which kinda backfired. On the brighter side, there's no single game that was set in New York and made it look as beautiful as it did in Crysis 2. Sure there were a lot of shameful downsides, but the scale, feel and environment of New York was captured perfectly. From an artistic standpoint, I'd rather go for a varied environment of Crysis 2, than a bland forest in Crysis 1, even though I admit I enjoyed the latter more


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 26, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Damn....Alright lets just say that a game X is released which is a milestone for graphics in PC and have made a hell lot of fans and then X2 is released after 4 years, now what would you expect from X2, should it be better than X in every aspect be it graphically, gameplay or anything or not specially when developers said in their Interviews that X2 is going to be epic graphically and all for PC. Now comes the release of X2, its good on consoles considering their power but for PC its more of a Shitty game as compared to X with downgraded graphics, AI, a lot of bugs and what not. Then developers releases all the necessaries after 6 months. And mind you that most gamers would have already played and completed X2 by then apart from gamers like me who prefer to play the game when its development cycle is completed. Now what would you call X2 a very good game or a very bad game. In this case X is Crysis and X2 is Crysis 2. I hope you got my point and won't start it again.



where did you bring in the algebra?? 



cyborg47 said:


> Where did you get that from? The devs only left out dx10 because they didn't see any kind of improvement in the game due to that. Moreover, AC2 on dx9 looked a lot more beautiful than AC1 did on dx10.
> 
> An obvious smart move from Crytek which kinda backfired. On the brighter side, there's no single game that was set in New York and made it look as beautiful as it did in Crysis 2. Sure there were a lot of shameful downsides, but the scale, feel and environment of New York was captured perfectly. From an artistic standpoint, I'd rather go for a varied environment of Crysis 2, than a bland forest in Crysis 1, even though I admit I enjoyed the latter more



level desingwas great. i'll agree on that.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 26, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> where did you bring in the algebra??



Never noticed it, just tried to explain the point. I am actually very weak in math.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 26, 2013)

yeah really..C1 and C2 would have sufficed


----------



## dan4u (Jan 27, 2013)

gameranand said:


> ^^ yes.



hey, I can't seem to find it, its only there in the US website


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 27, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Damn....Alright lets just say that a game X is released which is a milestone for graphics in PC and have made a hell lot of fans and then X2 is released after 4 years, now what would you expect from X2, should it be better than X in every aspect be it graphically, gameplay or anything or not specially when developers said in their Interviews that X2 is going to be epic graphically and all for PC. Now comes the release of X2, its good on consoles considering their power but for PC its more of a Shitty game as compared to X with downgraded graphics, AI, a lot of bugs and what not. Then developers releases all the necessaries after 6 months. And mind you that most gamers would have already played and completed X2 by then apart from gamers like me who prefer to play the game when its development cycle is completed. Now what would you call X2 a very good game or a very bad game. In this case X is Crysis and X2 is Crysis 2. I hope you got my point and won't start it again.




too long did not read 
im sleepy


----------



## gameranand (Jan 27, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> too long did not read
> im sleepy



You are in Forum and you think its too long, oh boy.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 27, 2013)

Dung just got very real. MP Open Beta starts 29th Jan. 

I wants to know abouts Nomad tho....


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 27, 2013)

gameranand said:


> You are in Forum and you think its too long, oh boy.



just kiddin bro.. anyway, you are right tho


----------



## gameranand (Jan 27, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> yeah really..C1 and C2 would have sufficed



I know. I don't know why I did that but I just did that. Can't explain the reason at all.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 28, 2013)

for Beta keys -- Crysis 3 Beta Keys | AltTabMe 

I got mine from a friend.


----------



## tkin (Jan 28, 2013)

RCuber said:


> for Beta keys -- Crysis 3 Beta Keys | AltTabMe
> 
> I got mine from a friend.


Its out in two weeks right? I'll skip the beta then.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 29, 2013)

is the beta out for download? I checked this morning .. it was still not available for download.


----------



## IndianRambo (Jan 29, 2013)

It starts at 1:30 pm,so stay tuned. check this beta gameplay review.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 29, 2013)

^^ Thanks Rambo!!!  , so I wont be able to download till later in the night. 

please post the download size after it goes live.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 29, 2013)

i cant see it in origin any one else is able to download?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 29, 2013)

*t.qkme.me/3ocqvj.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Jan 29, 2013)

^^


----------



## iittopper (Jan 29, 2013)

My download has started . The size is 3.3 gb . This is the second beta i m playing in my whole life after BF3 . Really exited 

Nvidia user - dont forget to download the new beta driver that increase the performance in crysis 3 
Articles : GeForce 313.95 Beta Drivers: Optimized For The Crysis 3 Open Beta, Assassin


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 29, 2013)

iittopper said:


> My download has started . The size is 3.3 gb . This is the second beta i m playing in my whole life after BF3 . Really exited
> 
> Nvidia user - dont forget to download the new beta driver that increase the performance in crysis 3
> Articles : GeForce 313.95 Beta Drivers: Optimized For The Crysis 3 Open Beta, Assassin



how? i cant see it


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 29, 2013)

Me neither


----------



## iittopper (Jan 29, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> how? i cant see it



It was already on my game list earlier ( because of beta keys) . Now it became highlighted , and i started downloading .

*i47.tinypic.com/1tkdxe.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 29, 2013)

^And now, what kinda speeds are those?! Hotdamn!


----------



## Thunder (Jan 29, 2013)

Downloading it atm. Will report back when it finishes.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 29, 2013)

guys who are playing it please dont forget to post ur specs and FPS


----------



## Thunder (Jan 29, 2013)

Well I'll be playing on my 6770. So not expecting high fps ‚ but will post some screens. 
Want to see the performance on gameranads's rig‚ IF he decides to play the Beta.


----------



## mohiuddin (Jan 29, 2013)

please  share abit about the graphics and gameplay.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 29, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> guys who are playing it please dont forget to post ur specs and FPS



Please!! *Specs, Video Settings, FPS. *


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Downloading it atm. Will report back when it finishes.



The game still doesn't appear to me..EA *******os!!!

EDIT- contrary to the FAQ on the BETA site, the game appears in the demos section and not the My Games section.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 29, 2013)

Bloody game downloading at 75KB/sec  12 hrs to go.. heck .. i'm now downloading that


----------



## IndianRambo (Jan 29, 2013)

> The game still doesn't appear to me..EA *******os!!!



do u have beta key


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 29, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> do u have beta key



I don't, its supposed to be an open beta right? but I'm downloading the game anyway, found it in the Demos section.


----------



## IndianRambo (Jan 29, 2013)

ah nice. see u all in multiplayer


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 29, 2013)

Sure, my Origin ID - 'cybobf3'


----------



## vickybat (Jan 29, 2013)

Do post your experiences on crysis 3 mp open beta guys.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 30, 2013)

Played for an hour, here are some thoughts..

Ping is fine, the least I got was around 100.
Environments are more varied this time around, with a lot of attentions to the details. The Water effects were quite cool than they appear in the trailers.
Framerate stayed around 30, not more than that. Not really sure about the optimization, but for me, only the low settings(which looked quite great) worked well/playable, the rest of them are terrible(seriously? Battlefield 3 did better  ).
The game felt like the Warhead of Crysis 2, more like an expansion.
The Hunter mode is best addition, its epic! You can play as the Hunter or the humans(hunted!), if you die as a human you would respawn as a hunter. The hunters have infinte stealth, and some appropriate perks for the humans which are cool.
The over all game is more polished compared to C2, the hit detection seems to work fine now and the Killcam is fixed well.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 30, 2013)

infinite health for hunters? 

do i smell a fail concept?


----------



## gameranand (Jan 30, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Played for an hour, here are some thoughts..
> 
> Ping is fine, the least I got was around 100.
> Environments are more varied this time around, with a lot of attentions to the details. The Water effects were quite cool than they appear in the trailers.
> ...



How about overall GFX, better than C2 or more of comparable to it ??


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 30, 2013)

iThink we need some Screens..


----------



## Rajat Giri (Jan 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]z20b321-4Ik[/YOUTUBE]
watch this video.... it's not mine but graphics are good than C2


----------



## IndianRambo (Jan 30, 2013)

the game is good. each session contains 5 rounds u'll spawn either hunter or cell

cell: each round is 2 min u can easily survive in the round or u can take hunter down. u can hear hunter foot steps whenever they are near, so no problem of taking them.if u die within a round u'll spawn as hunter
Hunter: xbow is really awesome, its a one hit kill. the enemies locations are spotted on the man,to take them easily.
Graphics: played at very high settings on full hd , turned off AA. i got 32-38 frames. amd should release driver for crysis 3, so we can use AA.
here are some screens.


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/JsBtOR4.jpg

*i.imgur.com/gGcMHFx.jpg

*i.imgur.com/TM0rTsl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/BaFb6kk.jpg

*i.imgur.com/khFdYH9.jpg

*i.imgur.com/q77D7Hu.jpg

*i.imgur.com/0K2JH3y.jpg

*i.imgur.com/XcdHCUY.jpg



EDIT: amd has released catalyst 13.2 beta3 driver for crysis 3.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 30, 2013)

gameranand said:


> How about overall GFX, better than C2 or more of comparable to it ??



A lot better, even on the low settings. Environments are brilliantly detailed.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 30, 2013)

The download was completed this morning .. will join tonight.. BTW.. how to squad up ? (if any  ) and how to select servers ..


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 30, 2013)

Just so you guys know, there's an FOV slider in the game, can only be accessed in the 'Game Options' while *in* the match and not in the main menu. 65's working pretty great for me


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 30, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Just so you guys know, there's an FOV slider in the game, can only be accessed in the 'Game Options' while *in* the match and not in the main menu. 65's working pretty great for me



you palying with the Rig in your siggy??


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 30, 2013)

duh!..


----------



## iittopper (Jan 30, 2013)

Kk started playing the beta . All the setting at very high ( is it max ??) at 1080p but antialising at fxaa . The game is giving 27-32 fps which is very good for me . Installing the latest beta driver and overclocking my gpu will max fps to stay above 30 which is very playable . The game is definitely have best graphics till date . I just wish music to be great in the game just like in crysis 2 . 

My rig
intel i3 2120
nvidia 560ti 
4 gb ddr3 ram .


----------



## gameranand (Jan 30, 2013)

the game looks nice though plants and similar are not as much detailed as I would like it to be.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 30, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Just so you guys know, there's an FOV slider in the game, can only be accessed in the 'Game Options' while *in* the match and not in the main menu. 65's working pretty great for me



what is FOV slider?


----------



## iittopper (Jan 30, 2013)

After playing mp for 2 hours , i can say it sucks . Really got bored so soon ! anyways i just downloaded crysis 3 for benchmarking purpose . Hope sp is good and long .


----------



## gameranand (Jan 30, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> what is FOV slider?



Its called Field Of View. It basically means how far you can see an object clearly.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 30, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Its called Field Of View. It basically means how far you can see an object clearly.



Is that for people with short sight/ far sight?  J/K ..


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 30, 2013)

gameranand said:


> the game looks nice though plants and similar are not as much detailed as I would like it to be.



yea some people on mycrysis forums with ultra rigs are complaining about this and they were questioning whether tessellation is implemented in crysis 3 or not....btw what FPS are you getting with everything maxed out?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 30, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Its called Field Of View. It basically means how far you can see an object clearly.



i beg to differ. its actually how wide you can see. *img171.imageshack.us/img171/5253/stereoscopicfieldofview.jpg

how far you can see is a different matter altogether, depending on the rendering engine AFAIK. again not to be confused with depth of field.


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jan 30, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Its called Field Of View. It basically means how far you can see an object clearly.



The thing you're talking about is "Draw Distance", or "Depth Of Field".


----------



## gameranand (Jan 30, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> yea some people on mycrysis forums with ultra rigs are complaining about this and they were questioning whether tessellation is implemented in crysis 3 or not....btw what FPS are you getting with everything maxed out?



 I am playing the beta. 


V2IBH2V said:


> The thing you're talking about is "Draw Distance", or "Depth Of Field".



Yeah a lot of terms, I got confused. Sorry about that.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 30, 2013)

depth of field is again diff than Draw distance. 

DoF comes into play during live cutscenes when you are talking to another character. it blurs out the background so that the subject is more prominent and your eye is drawn to the subject. or during viewing through the scopes on a weapon. only the centre of the crosshair is in focus.

DoF is hardware intensive and is thus used only in special circumstances

btw, is Hans Zimmer doing the Music again??


----------



## gameranand (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah that I know but you know so many similar terms doing kinda similar things gets confusing. Heck there are buttload of AA which makes things worse.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 30, 2013)

V2IBH2V said:


> The thing you're talking about is "Draw Distance", or "Depth Of Field".



then what is FOV and why there is a slider for it in Crysis 3 settings?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 30, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/155435-crysis-3-a-24.html#post1831416

see post 703 onwards..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 30, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> i beg to differ. its actually how wide you can see.
> how far you can see is a different matter altogether, depending on the rendering engine AFAIK. again not to be confused with depth of field.



also women can see much wider than man (its a fact) i.e FOV


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> also women can see much wider than man (its a fact) i.e FOV


Where is equality now? FTS.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 30, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> also women can see much wider than man (its a fact) i.e FOV



doesnt matter. if the lead character in c3 is Alcatraz, its a He. 



tkin said:


> Where is equality now? FTS.



FTS??


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> doesnt matter. if the lead character in c3 is Alcatraz, its a He.
> 
> 
> 
> FTS??


What does FTS mean? - FTS Definition - Meaning of FTS - InternetSlang.com


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 30, 2013)

aaah. i thought so..


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 31, 2013)

on my pc fraps recorded the following benchmarks

Frames: 12210 - Time: 240000ms - Avg: 50.875 - Min: 22 - Max: 74 @ High 

Frames: 9133 - Time: 247464ms - Avg: 36.906 - Min: 0 - Max: 101 @ Very High 

AA in both is TXAA 4X

RAM Usage: 1.2 GB

CPU Usage: Above 90% on all 4 threads at all times

can someone with an i5 post their CPU usage please?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 31, 2013)

^Really good frames


----------



## RCuber (Jan 31, 2013)

I cranked up all settings to ultra + full AA and AS.. was getting 20 fps on full hd and was unplayable.. have to reduce the settings and try again..


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I cranked up all settings to ultra + full AA and AS.. was getting 20 fps on full hd and was unplayable.. have to reduce the settings and try again..


What's your GPU?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 31, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> on my pc fraps recorded the following benchmarks
> 
> Frames: 12210 - Time: 240000ms - Avg: 50.875 - Min: 22 - Max: 74 @ High
> 
> ...



real nice frame rates @1600x900


----------



## RCuber (Jan 31, 2013)

tkin said:


> What's your GPU?



MSI 6850 Cyclone..


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

RCuber said:


> MSI 6850 Cyclone..


Hmm, wonder how much I can push with my 6870, at 1680x1050, ultra aa off could be possible I think, I would inject mlaa on it.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 31, 2013)

tkin said:


> Hmm, wonder how much I can push with my 6870, at 1680x1050, ultra aa off could be possible I think, I would inject mlaa on it.



6870?? your siggy says gtx580...


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> 6870?? your siggy says gtx580...


Sold it, borrowed Cilus's 6870 for the time being


----------



## RCuber (Jan 31, 2013)

^^ Good Guy Cilus


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ Good Guy Cilus


Ain't no doubt about it, its temporary though, I'll sell it for him end feb as I'll be moving to hyd, he'll be moving abroad.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 31, 2013)

BTW felt I was lagging a lot.. 200+ was the minimum ping


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 31, 2013)

So my 560 will nearly be dead running it at highest settings on 1680x1050,right? 
6850, it's a better card than 560 right?


----------



## RCuber (Jan 31, 2013)

^^ IIRC .. I ran on high settings and got 40+ fps .. will confirm tonight.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 31, 2013)

RCuber said:


> BTW felt I was lagging a lot.. 200+ was the minimum ping



what is your ISP?


----------



## Skud (Jan 31, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> So my 560 will nearly be dead running it at highest settings on 1680x1050,right?
> 6850, it's a better card than 560 right?




560=6870.


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> So my 560 will nearly be dead running it at highest settings on 1680x1050,right?
> 6850, it's a better card than 560 right?


560, what 560?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 31, 2013)

560 non-Ti

see his siggy


----------



## theserpent (Jan 31, 2013)

Dam i installed c3 alpha doesnt work-some Connection eror\
Can anyone passs me The beta please?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 31, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Dam i installed c3 alpha doesnt work-some Connection eror\
> Can anyone passs me The beta please?



go to demos from Store in origin client


----------



## hellknight (Jan 31, 2013)

Pre-ordered it via Game4U. Flipkart still doesn't lists the game in their PC gaming list.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 31, 2013)

hellknight said:


> Pre-ordered it via Game4U. Flipkart still doesn't lists the game in their PC gaming list.



I thought you said everything can go to hell as new season of Top Gear has started  

BTW.. any news on how many other MP modes are are available in C3? TDM etc..


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 31, 2013)

Skud said:


> 560=6870.


Thanks. What about 580?


tkin said:


> 560, what 560?


Lol, yeah, totally forgot in work pressure. 


anirbandd said:


> 560 non-Ti
> 
> see his siggy


Lol, mine is Ti. I'm too ignorant to change that colour coded signature.


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Thanks. What about 580?
> 
> Lol, yeah, totally forgot in work pressure.
> 
> Lol, mine is Ti. I'm too ignorant to change that colour coded signature.


GTX580 lies between 7870 and 660Ti. OC'ed its about as fast as 660Ti stock.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 31, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Lol, mine is Ti. I'm too ignorant to change that colour coded signature.



 

btw, how did you make that colored siggy?


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> btw, how did you make that colored siggy?


He did it back when it was allowed for a week or so, then it was disabled but his stayed on, if he tries to change now it won't work, that's why his siggy is so short.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 31, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I thought you said everything can go to hell as new season of Top Gear has started



Shyt! When does it air? And is it BBC1 or BBC Entertainment?


----------



## iittopper (Jan 31, 2013)

*www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2013/01/Crysis-3-MP-Beta-Grafikkarten-Test-1920x1080-1xAA-PCGH.png


----------



## RCuber (Feb 1, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Shyt! When does it air? And is it BBC1 or BBC Entertainment?



offtopic: I dono . ask him.. he said that in facebook 



> Top Gear resumes from today. Everything can go to hell now..




Ontopic.. had to turn down the settings to 1440x900 and medium and turned off AA, the quality is still excellent,getting 40+ fps. but I need to get used to the controller mapping , I am still used to BF3 controls ..


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 1, 2013)

not using kb/mouse??


----------



## RCuber (Feb 1, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> not using kb/mouse??



Nope only controller.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Nope only controller.



You play FPS with controller on a PC, now thats strange.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 1, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Nope only controller.



kb/m is waaaay more accurate than the fiddly analog sticks man.. 
i wonder how many times you get fragged in a single online match with kb/m players..


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> kb/m is waaaay more accurate than the fiddly analog sticks man..
> i wonder how many times you get fragged in a single online match with kb/m players..


Should be waay too much


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 1, 2013)

lol


----------



## iittopper (Feb 1, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Nope only controller.



like you i finished crysis 2 campaign with controller . After playing it again with keyboard and mouse , i cant tell you how much accuracy i have missed .


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2013)

Its one of the reasons I never bought a console. I mean for FPS, RPG and RTS PC is best. As for other genres like fighting and racing, I use controller.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 1, 2013)

Lol.. Why are you guys so worried about me playing using a controller ..


----------



## Gaurav265 (Feb 1, 2013)

kb/m is the best controller for shooter games.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Lol.. Why are you guys so worried about me playing using a controller ..



Because they are meant to be played with KB and Mouse not a controller.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 1, 2013)

played CS?? try playing it with controller. 

you will be the new definition of getting fragged.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm bored explaining people I don't care if I use kbd/mouse or controller .. so get on to the topic.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 1, 2013)

right.. stay on topic guys..  and me too


----------



## IndianRambo (Feb 2, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Because they are meant to be played with KB and Mouse not a controller.



Guys stop saying kb&m are best for fps. the best is what u r used too. Rcuber is a best bf3 player, believe me he is a good sniper too( its not a easy task snipping with controller ). the fact is he used with it. better let he play what he use to.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 2, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> Guys stop saying kb&m are best for fps. the best is what u r used too. Rcuber is a best bf3 player, believe me he is a good sniper too( its not a easy task snipping with controller ). the fact is he used with it. better let he play what he use to.



I agree that its about your comfort choice but then again that doesn't change the fact. I mean if someone is damn good in a racing or hack-n-slash game with KB+Mice doesn't mean that they are meant to be played that way. I don't have any problem with anyone's choice or anything. I respect other's choice. I just commented because I found it kinda weird, anyways won't tease him again.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 2, 2013)

why the controller is best for RCuber? because FCUK kb/mouse, thats why!!! /discussion


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 2, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I agree that its about your comfort choice but then again that doesn't change the fact. I mean if someone is damn good in a racing or hack-n-slash game with KB+Mice doesn't mean that they are meant to be played that way. I don't have any problem with anyone's choice or anything. I respect other's choice. I just commented because I found it kinda weird, anyways won't tease him again.



i second that.

peace.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 2, 2013)

Going back into the history, games were a controller only activity, the KB/Mouse stuff spread a lot later(ofcourse, with the inception of FPS games)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 2, 2013)

Keyboard & Mouse = *TEH BEST!* Period.

Now, what was the topic? Oh... right.... Crysis 3. It kicks arse of every other FPS. Fan much? Yep.

*booze off*


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Keyboard & Mouse = *TEH BEST!* Period.
> 
> Now, what was the topic? Oh... right.... Crysis 3. It kicks arse of every other FPS. Fan much? Yep.
> 
> *booze off*


I like bulletstorm


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 2, 2013)

bulletstorm is one of my favorite. skillshot... ooh yeah baby.

@tkin: stay on topic


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> bulletstorm is one of my favorite. skillshot... ooh yeah baby.
> 
> @tkin: stay on topic


He said its the FPS ever, hence I said bulletstorm


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 2, 2013)

peace dude i was joking.. 

anyway its obvious Crysis is not the best FPS ever.


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> peace dude i was joking..
> 
> anyway its obvious Crysis is not the best FPS ever.


Was I being serious?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 2, 2013)

Spoiler



Well finally completed C2. When I played it one year back, left it in the middle. Ending was kinda different, I mean seriously who is alive Prophet or Alcatraz. Oh well what the hell, I just need someone in that suit, hardly matters who is it.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 2, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well finally completed C2. When I played it one year back, left it in the middle. Ending was kinda different, I mean seriously who is alive Prophet or Alcatraz. Oh well what the hell, I just need someone in that suit, hardly matters who is it.


Uhh..I think you will need to hide the spoilers


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 2, 2013)

I DARE yoooo to play starcraft on a controller   [JK]


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 2, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> anyway its obvious Crysis is not the best FPS ever.



Its not, but it definitely has a chance this time, may be in the next gen when 60fps is possible for the FPS games. Crysis 2's multiplayer nanosuit features which felt like future design and 90s functionality, the energy meters' all kinda fcked up. But Crysis 3, after playing the open beta, I strongly feel that the game has a lot of potential to appeal the mass audience. The suit options are not any kinda annoyance this time letting the player focus on the match than worrying on the suit limitations, trust me I'd played a lot of crysis 2 multiplayer and the suit limitations are extremely annoying. Now with C3, Nano suits have never been this fun, I actually enjoyed playing the game this time 

Also, I kinda feel that fps game developers should focus on making the visuals that are soothing to the eyes rather than forced eye candy just because its popular with some part of the crowd. Take crysis as the example, on the very high settings, the visuals feel so cluttered with props, effects, physics, and so on. Then take a look at game like cod, or counter strike, less things to worry about on the visual side, and more focus on the actual game-play. Its like the environments are static but look convincing enough to give the immersion and not distracting the player. This was one of the reasons I personally enjoyed Crysis 3 beta, I was able to play on the medium-high settings with a bit of customization, but on the Low settings., the game runs at 60fps(can't stress on this enough, this gen console gamers lost so much fun) and less eye candy, making it easy for the game-play.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 3, 2013)

guys I want to unlock the bow and feline in crash site mode, so had anybody unlocked the bow or feline????


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 3, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> guys I want to unlock the bow and feline in crash site mode, so had anybody unlocked the bow or feline????



Feline yes, best gun for now. Bow, I'm not really sure, haven't it in the customization menu, just picked it up a few times in the match.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 3, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Feline yes, best gun for now. Bow, I'm not really sure, haven't it in the customization menu, just picked it up a few times in the match.



i asked on the mycrysis forum and it seems u need to do a suit reboot after you hit level 10 from the main menu, you will get the bow and some hammer pistol after a first reboot and you will be back to level 1 and after this hitting level 5 you can customize a class and add a bow to it and feline is unlocked after level 7 and typhoon after a second reboot


----------



## gameranand (Feb 3, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Uhh..I think you will need to hide the spoilers



Done.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 3, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Its not, but it definitely has a chance this time, *may be in the next gen when 60fps is possible for the FPS games.* Crysis 2's multiplayer nanosuit features which felt like future design and 90s functionality, the energy meters' all kinda fcked up. But Crysis 3, after playing the open beta, I strongly feel that the game has a lot of potential to appeal the mass audience. The suit options are not any kinda annoyance this time letting the player focus on the match than worrying on the suit limitations, trust me I'd played a lot of crysis 2 multiplayer and the suit limitations are extremely annoying. Now with C3, Nano suits have never been this fun, I actually enjoyed playing the game this time
> 
> Also, I kinda feel that fps game developers should focus on making the visuals that are soothing to the eyes rather than forced eye candy just because its popular with some part of the crowd. Take crysis as the example, on the very high settings, the visuals feel so cluttered with props, effects, physics, and so on. Then take a look at game like cod, or counter strike, less things to worry about on the visual side, and more focus on the actual game-play. Its like the environments are static but look convincing enough to give the immersion and not distracting the player. This was one of the reasons I personally enjoyed Crysis 3 beta, I was able to play on the medium-high settings with a bit of customization, but on the Low settings., the *game runs at 60fps(can't stress on this enough, this gen console gamers lost so much fun)* and less eye candy, making it easy for the game-play.



well the next gen consoles are to retain the 30FPS cap  

i second you on the other points.. 

btw, how is the siut modified this time??


----------



## Reloaded (Feb 3, 2013)

Crysis 3 Beta PC  *www.facebook.com/crysis.de/app_208195102528120

click like and then click on the image > Click on "Alter prüfen" > Fill the data  *i.imgur.com/ucovdbi.jpg > type your mail 


Downloading my copy


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 3, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> well the next gen consoles are to retain the 30FPS cap



With the kinda specs that are rumored for the next gen, I don't think the fps cap would make any sense, and don't forget one of the main reasons for call of duty's popularity, 60fps 



Reloaded said:


> Crysis 3 Beta PC  *www.facebook.com/crysis.de/app_208195102528120
> 
> click like and then click on the image > Click on "Alter prüfen" > Fill the data  *i.imgur.com/ucovdbi.jpg > type your mail
> 
> ...



hey captain obvious, you're a little late, the beta is 'open' and almost everybody is playing it in this thread


----------



## iittopper (Feb 3, 2013)

Running @ high and texture and game effect @ very high
average fps - 40
max fps - 60
min fps - 30 

on very high - avg fps -26 . min - 20 , max - 40

core i3 2120 . nvidia 560ti . 4gb ddr3 .


----------



## dud3rulz (Feb 3, 2013)

Guys how is the beta? impressive ? I couldn't play it in my campus, online gaming is banned here 
It should be close to original Crysis rather than Crysis 2.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 3, 2013)

banned in hostel too??


----------



## Gaurav265 (Feb 4, 2013)

dud3rulz said:


> Guys how is the beta? impressive ? I couldn't play it in my campus, online gaming is banned here
> It should be close to original Crysis rather than Crysis 2.



in which collage you are.And how someone know that you are playing online if he cant see you...


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 4, 2013)

Gaurav265 said:


> in which collage you are.And how someone know that you are playing online if he cant see you...



dat english!!


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> dat english!!


Remembering something?
*encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQ8udvVIkxOReNuT4PH23nHKvyI5kx_pHFh3X0XPD8ovjiFMDMu


----------



## Gaurav265 (Feb 4, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> dat english!!



sorry for my english.


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

Gaurav265 said:


> sorry for my english.


We were just kidding  

We do that time to time when we get bored, no offense please


----------



## Gaurav265 (Feb 4, 2013)

tkin said:


> We were just kidding
> 
> We do that time to time when we get bored, no offense please  [/QUOTE
> Ha ! i know...


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

I really wish I could play this on a 7670m, cause with Beam I could try my fps skills online after a long time, last I played online was when I had limited plan(Night UL 2.5GB), pings were awesome back then.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Feb 4, 2013)

Is 100 kb/s speed is enough to play online.And what is the minimum ping required...plss dont say me that i ask this in wrong thread because i know.


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

Gaurav265 said:


> Is 100 kb/s speed is enough to play online.And what is the minimum ping required...plss dont say me that i ask this in wrong thread because i know.


Do you really mean kbps, that's kilo bits per sec, so 100/8=25KBps, not enough, a 512kbps conn i.e 64KBps is needed, and pings to any server needs to be less than 300ms, and absolutely not beyond 400ms.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Feb 4, 2013)

tkin said:


> Do you really mean kbps, that's kilo bits per sec, so 100/8=25KBps, not enough, a 512kbps conn i.e 64KBps is needed, and pings to any server needs to be less than 300ms, and absolutely not beyond 400ms.



i mean 100 kbps.thanks
my net speed is enough for online gaming.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2013)

Gaurav265 said:


> i mean 100 kbps.thanks
> my net speed is enough for online gaming.



You mean 100KBps right.
Lucky you.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2013)

i have 250kBps. or 2Mbps. you Jelly bro?? 

but my ping ~300ms. so fcuk BSNL for that.. i can do no online gaming!!


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 4, 2013)

Gaurav265 said:


> sorry for my english.



This is nothing bro, you still have hope left in you...am in Jakarta now and people here will kill my englsih skills and depreciation is imminent. Even a corporate guy at my client office, asked me dangerously tricky "did you come *tomorrow*?" ... i mean WTF! i thought it was a time-space joke by Robert Penrose, later found it was just bad english. Anyway, here i'm getting like 20MBPS Fast Media Wifi Gateway, so i'm not thinking anything but playing DOTA2 in SEA servers daily and with ping 37-83 ms ...hell yeah  But as everyone might have known by now, steam is unnecessarily releasing patches everyday for BETA which are creating more bugs than solving and there are annoying lag spikes (2026ms) for that too which makes the game unplayable. So i'm looking forward to have a clean build of crysis3 for online play.

P.S. I need to have a solid gaming machine as well to enjoy crysis3 



anirbandd said:


> banned in hostel too??



ahh..it was banned in our Hostel too...but then we thought we were supposed to be some kinda how do u say "engineers" ... and then....you know what i mean


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2013)

holy sh!t bro 20MBps??!! 

are you torrenting??


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 4, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> holy sh!t bro 20MBps??!!
> 
> are you torrenting??



invariably yes, i downloaded jack reacher, norton AV 2013 and Silent Hill Revealation ( just outta curiosity) on the same night from kat 


just now Speed test.net shows Ping 33ms --85ms variance, Download speed 0.3-0.5 Mbps ,Upload Speed 0.1-0.2 Mbps. 20 Mbps is i guess is logically shared in common gateway around the workplace, its a public network for the tower i live in, anyway that ping and download speed is more than enough for me  never had it in india


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> This is nothing bro, you still have hope left in you...am in Jakarta now and people here will kill my englsih skills and depreciation is imminent. Even a corporate guy at my client office, asked me dangerously tricky "did you come *tomorrow*?" ... i mean WTF! i thought it was a time-space joke by Robert Penrose, later found it was just bad english.



So how was your tomorrow


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 4, 2013)

Faun said:


> So how was your tomorrow



worse than best ... there was an auto show going on down the boulevard near our office and i rewarded my eyes with Lambo Reventon, AMG, Porche Carerra GT, Mustang GT, Camarro, some Badass SUVs and more topline cars that i never thought to see with my own eyes for real!!! i regretted that i can not drive, otherwise i could have afforded a test drive for sure, it was free for all.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> invariably yes, i downloaded jack reacher, norton AV 2013 and Silent Hill Revealation ( just outta curiosity) on the same night from kat
> 
> 
> just now Speed test.net shows Ping 33ms --85ms variance, Download speed 0.3-0.5 Mbps ,Upload Speed 0.1-0.2 Mbps. 20 Mbps is i guess is logically shared in common gateway around the workplace, its a public network for the tower i live in, anyway that ping and download speed is more than enough for me  never had it in india



lol torrenting at workplace


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 4, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> lol torrenting at workplace



basically i got used to the work culture here or i might assume it to be a globally agreed upon fact that in workplace, untill you're not fooling around and doing ur job good at the end of the day, u might as well have the liberty to spread out and be yourself in the world wide web. No will counter or dislodge you or lean over your shoulder to sneak. Responislbly you can go ahead with your regular routine, believe me, in here at lunch hours, local workers take a 2 hour happy time via either sleep or playing DOTA in LAN, beat that! this work environment is very extinct in india and am afraid what is practised in most of the IT is far from healthy.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> basically i got used to the work culture here or i might assume it to be a globally agreed upon fact that in workplace, untill you're not fooling around and doing ur job good at the end of the day, u might as well have the liberty to spread out and be yourself in the world wide web. No will counter or dislodge you or lean over your shoulder to sneak. Responislbly you can go ahead with your regular routine, *believe me, in here at lunch hours, local workers take a 2 hour happy time via either sleep* or playing DOTA in LAN, beat that! this work environment is very extinct in india and am afraid what is practised in most of the IT is far from healthy.



that i Can believe. Same here.


----------



## iittopper (Feb 4, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> i have 250kBps. or 2Mbps. you Jelly bro??
> 
> but my ping ~300ms. so fcuk BSNL for that.. i can do no online gaming!!



I have mtnl 512kbps and ping are as low as 170 . Mtnl FTW


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 4, 2013)

iittopper said:


> I have mtnl 512kbps and ping are as low as 170 . Mtnl FTW



MTNL is damn good, i used it while in mumbai, dint do much online gaming back then but browsing and streaming was blinding fast and had decent DWNLD speed too. BSNL lacks its pre-market business unit motivation and also completely lame in idealism where other vendors are stampeding them in 3G and 4G market taking the lead advantage from B/W perspective and guess who had cell sites and are 1st party providers! BSNL, still they have no competencies. Anirban take 4GLTE by airtel which has device within 2000 INR and 9GB recharge at around 900 INR and provides blistering speed while gaming and dwnlding. its out there in kolkata.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 4, 2013)

i have 3 Mbps/768 Kbps connection and i get 130 as lowest ping


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 4, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Lambo Reventon, AMG, Porche Carerra GT, Mustang GT



Those and 20MBPS connection? Ye'r a spoilt brat.


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> i have 250kBps. or 2Mbps. you Jelly bro??
> 
> but my ping ~300ms. so fcuk BSNL for that.. i can do no online gaming!!


Welcome to the club 



sam_738844 said:


> This is nothing bro, you still have hope left in you...am in Jakarta now and people here will kill my englsih skills and depreciation is imminent. Even a corporate guy at my client office, asked me dangerously tricky "did you come *tomorrow*?" ... i mean WTF! i thought it was a time-space joke by Robert Penrose, later found it was just bad english. Anyway, here i'm getting like 20MBPS Fast Media Wifi Gateway, so i'm not thinking anything but playing DOTA2 in SEA servers daily and with ping 37-83 ms ...hell yeah  But as everyone might have known by now, steam is unnecessarily releasing patches everyday for BETA which are creating more bugs than solving and there are annoying lag spikes (2026ms) for that too which makes the game unplayable. So i'm looking forward to have a clean build of crysis3 for online play.
> 
> P.S. I need to have a solid gaming machine as well to enjoy crysis3
> 
> ...


It was supposed to be banned in my college too, but we managed to get into the routers firmware and disabled all sorts of port blocking, CS all the way


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 4, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Those and 20MBPS connection? Ye'r a spoilt brat.



not sure what did ya mean by compairing these two!


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2013)

iittopper said:


> I have mtnl 512kbps and ping are as low as 170 . Mtnl FTW



i know!! i say MTNL ads when i visited mumbai and i was shocked.. MTNL provided Night UL @Rs.500 - 8pm to 8am @ 512kBps. 
now BSNL is a piece of mofo bs.. 



sam_738844 said:


> MTNL is damn good, i used it while in mumbai, dint do much online gaming back then but browsing and streaming was blinding fast and had decent DWNLD speed too. BSNL lacks its pre-market business unit motivation and also completely lame in idealism where other vendors are stampeding them in 3G and 4G market taking the lead advantage from B/W perspective and guess who had cell sites and are 1st party providers! BSNL, still they have no competencies. Anirban take 4GLTE by airtel which has device within 2000 INR and 9GB recharge at around 900 INR and provides blistering speed while gaming and dwnlding. its out there in kolkata.



cant use that while riding on dear daddy's purse. but when i start earning, maybe i will 



tkin said:


> Welcome to the club
> 
> It was supposed to be banned in my college too, but we managed to get into the routers firmware and disabled all sorts of port blocking, CS all the way



 

we had done the same.. actually the CSE guys had got a way to bypass the securities. we have a 100MBps connection on campus. an we used play/dl to our will at the college comps.

but then one of our seniors passouts came back as a prof in the CS dept and patched our ass right out of the college routers. afterall he too used the exploit during his college time and knew the loopholes.. now we can do gaming/torrenting only in hostel. :\


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 4, 2013)

What topic is this again?


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> What topic is this again?


Crysis, 3, but we are bored with the lack of any recent news


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 4, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> What topic is this again?



Crysis 3, but we are also bored on the fact that we are discussing too much on a game which is NOT auspiciously released, has NOT been played through or finished by many of us, is NOT owned by  many of us, is NOT at all playable or just playable by many gamers( high-end PC), is NOT available for a cheap price, and IS NOT available in cloud except its steam and is BETA, but still we know so damn much of this friggin game!! actually it is a celebration...yep it is... so we are metachronologically and pseudooptmistically mad with joy and discussing off topic.

*www.speedtest.net/result/2485150470.png


----------



## theserpent (Feb 4, 2013)

Arghh server loading stuck at 99%
once i got context error

Played not that great...MP sucks
AA,V-SYNC,MOTION Blur OFF-MEDIUM SETTING-1440X900-HD 7750
FPS
Avg:25
Max:55 
Same fps with AA-8X V-Sync-On

Visuals are beautiful


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2013)

25fps not playable ...

tried low setting??


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> 25fps not playable ...
> 
> tried low setting??



Its very playable. I have completed numerous games on 20fps.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 4, 2013)

With Aspirin or Migraine?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Its very playable. I have completed numerous games on 20fps.



somebody find him his eyes...



ithehappy said:


> With Aspirin or Migraine?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> With Aspirin or Migraine?



A little dedication and inability to buy a gaming rig would do. Trust me I have faced it. 



anirbandd said:


> somebody find him his eyes...



Yeah sure, I am tired of my current set anyway.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 4, 2013)

Single players are fine with that framerate, but multiplayer, 60fps is a must.


----------



## sam142000 (Feb 4, 2013)

Guys!! Anyway to download the single player beta now?
Downloaded the multiplayer one, but it worked ok only for the first time. After that whenever I started the game the screen used to flicker for some time and then the game gets minimized to the task bar.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2013)

^^ AFAIK only MP beta is available for now.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2013)

sam142000 said:


> Guys!! Anyway to download the *single player beta* now?
> Downloaded the multiplayer one, but it worked ok only for the first time. After that whenever I started the game the screen used to flicker for some time and then the game gets minimized to the task bar.



afaik, it is known as a demo. but demos are a thing of the past. devs do not make demos now, do they??


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 4, 2013)

single player beta!? is there even a thing called single player *beta*?!


----------



## sam142000 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sorry, my bad. It was called "Crysis3 Alpha" not "Crysis3 single player beta".


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 4, 2013)

I just realized that the game is dx11 only, so no dx10 graphics cards supported, even if you have something like a gtx260, utterly stupid move by Crytek.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2013)

uh oh.. any chance of dx9/10 support in final release??


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 4, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> uh oh.. any chance of dx9/10 support in final release??



Totally depends on the backlash from the fans, if there would be any.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Feb 4, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> uh oh.. any chance of dx9/10 support in final release??



i am also waiting for dx9/10 support.but i think they are not going to do this.


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> uh oh.. any chance of dx9/10 support in final release??


Nope 

On the + side even a 7770 should be able to play this at low, or a 7850/660 at medium high, 7870 at high, and a 7950/660Ti will be able to max it out @ 1080P, for constant 60+ FPS a 7970/680 would be good.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 4, 2013)

I dont think C3 will be that taxing 
Besides  If HD 7770 can only play C3 at low.. how the hell will PS3/Xbox 360 C3 look like ?
As of the beta gameplay, HD7770 can do really well


no idea if the video is genuine tho


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2013)

Well its definitely not good to just dump the rest of the gamers in trash.


----------



## tkin (Feb 4, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well its definitely not good to just dump the rest of the gamers in trash.


Yeah, since GTX285 still matches and beats 7770 across all benchmarks: AnandTech - Bench - GPU12
Also applicable to G200 SLI setups and GTX295, sad for them


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> I dont think C3 will be that taxing
> *Besides  If HD 7770 can only play C3 at low.. how the hell will PS3/Xbox 360 C3 look like ?*
> As of the beta gameplay, HD7770 can do really well



optimised. PS3/XBox is unchanged h/w from the dev to the gamer. what the devs develop on, the gamers play on. so its highly optimised. plus the consoles are capped at 30FPS. thus high visual fidelity can be reached though a continuous cycle of optimisation. 

PC, on the other hand has a infinitely varied combination of hardware, which is almost impossible to optimise for. in this case, only GPU drivers are somewhat optimised, that too, by the chipset makers.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 5, 2013)

Well C2 was fantastically optimized, even with that HD texture and DX11, so I have hope for this game, little however.
Nvidia and that other brand definitely paid them in high to force to make a upgrade of GPU for this one. Let's see...


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Well C2 was fantastically optimized, even with that HD texture and DX11, so I have hope for this game, little however.
> Nvidia and that other brand definitely paid them in high to force to make a upgrade of GPU for this one. Let's see...


Yeah, except for the tessalated sea *ON LAND*, google it.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 5, 2013)

gameranand said:


> A little dedication and inability to buy a gaming rig would do. Trust me I have faced it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sure, I am tired of my current set anyway.



Anand is right about his version of playability, there were GPUs and games which in past had put up a fight to render at most 20-22 FPS, its just that there were three points which made us immune to the lag, stuttering and all other obstacles to a proper soothing gameplay

1. The game itself...which is so unimaginably attractive and we fall in love with it so much that we start to give a s***t about graphics and manage to play it by any means.
2. The game engine and GPU combo which somehow manage our eyes that "even if its 25 fps, i will show it to you almost as beautiful as 30+", happened to many games and we played through.
3. lack of realization or self consolation to an extreme proportion, like "i dont know a crap about FRAPS and i dont care kitna deti hain" or "i know my GPU is crying inside bent on knees and the game is dragging itself but musst..pllaay...ggames...a lil more.... aaand the games beaten"

the above applicability is withered through time now and games now a days especially like crysis if played in lower than 30-40,looks and feels like a boar in a rose bush. makes no sense of playing it that way, better beem up someday and rip that s o b down with a Titan or ARES 2 or have at least decent cards which gives 60+


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> Yeah, except for the tessalated sea *ON LAND*, google it.



Crysis 2 tessellation: too much of a good thing? - The Tech Report - Page 3


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Anand is right about his version of playability, there were GPUs and games which in past had put up a fight to render at most 20-22 FPS, its just that there were three points which made us immune to the lag, stuttering and all other obstacles to a proper soothing gameplay
> 
> 1. The game itself...which is so unimaginably attractive and we fall in love with it so much that we start to give a s***t about graphics and manage to play it by any means.
> 2. The game engine and GPU combo which somehow manage our eyes that "even if its 25 fps, i will show it to you almost as beautiful as 30+", happened to many games and we played through.
> ...



This.
When I used to game on my previous RIG I never used fraps because it kinda breaks you heart and it says that you can't play because everyone says that 20fps is not enough. Now turn fraps off and you don't know what you are getting, all you know that a game needs to be beaten no matter what.


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

I never use fraps, it bothers me, as long as I don't see choppiness its fine.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 5, 2013)

tkin said:


> as long as I don't see choppiness its fine.



^^this!! so important in fps, particularly the ones like Crysis.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2013)

i always keep fraps runnign in a game..


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 6, 2013)

I guess everyone use it while in a game, that's the purpose of it. But yeah as long as I don't get irritated by low frames I don't look at it,


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> I guess everyone use it while in a game, that's the purpose of it. But yeah as long as I don't get irritated by low frames I don't look at it,


Low frames? On the new card?


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 6, 2013)

tkin said:


> Low frames? On the new card?


Na na, on my old card. However I didn't have to bother about anything much other than Warhead.


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Na na, on my old card. However I didn't have to bother about anything much other than Warhead.


And and, how did it run?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> I guess everyone use it while in a game, that's the purpose of it. But yeah as long as I don't get irritated by low frames I don't look at it,



Not true. I don't, many don't. 

I just use it for getting bench-marking results and nothing. For screenshots I use Radeon Pro, better quality images than fraps.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 6, 2013)

tkin said:


> And and, how did it run?


Moderately well! Had to turn down some settings though.


gameranand said:


> Not true. I don't, many don't.
> 
> I just use it for getting bench-marking results and nothing. For screenshots I use Radeon Pro, better quality images than fraps.


Good for you


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 8, 2013)

bada$s trailer!
[youtube]wuiaZp4_vQU[/youtube]


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 8, 2013)

^Holy mother! Driving and piloting? Damn! This better be a big-arse game like it's pre-predecessor. Nanosuit is this series' asset. 

*NOMAD FOREVEH!!!*


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Holy mother! Driving and piloting? Damn! This better be a big-arse game like it's pre-predecessor. Nanosuit is this series' asset.
> 
> *NOMAD FOREVEH!!!*



Wrong.
*ALCATRAZ FOREVEH!!!*


----------



## d3p (Feb 8, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Holy mother! Driving and piloting? Damn! This better be a big-arse game like it's pre-predecessor. Nanosuit is this series' asset.
> 
> *NOMAD FOREVEH!!!*





gameranand said:


> Wrong.
> *ALCATRAZ FOREVEH!!!*



You Both are Wrong..

*Prophet FOREVEH*


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 8, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Holy mother! Driving and piloting? Damn! This better be a big-arse game like it's pre-predecessor. Nanosuit is this series' asset.
> 
> *NOMAD FOREVEH!!!*





gameranand said:


> Wrong.
> *ALCATRAZ FOREVEH!!!*





d3p said:


> You Both are Wrong..
> 
> *Prophet FOREVEH*



all yous are wrong..

its FOREV*A*H


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

^^ No dumb it was the flow. Only name was to be changed.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 8, 2013)

i want to want record the game while i am playing but my processor is under full load when i am playing this game, so should i try to record ?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

No you should not.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 8, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> i want to want record the game while i am playing but my processor is under full load when i am playing this game, so should i try to record ?



hmmm...i dont know if that full load processor status is normal . Better check some processes first.



NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Holy mother! Driving and piloting? Damn! This better be a big-arse game like it's pre-predecessor. *Nanosuit* is this series' asset.
> 
> *NOMAD FOREVEH!!!*



Has T@T@ thought about any franchise over "Nano" suit?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 8, 2013)

there is some tool to check CPU, GPU load and temperatures in game right? can some one tell me which one that is?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 8, 2013)

HWiNFO.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 8, 2013)

Crysis 3 is getting listed on origin store for Rs.1799 and Dead Space 3 is for Rs.1799 WTF!!!!


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> Crysis 3 is getting listed on origin store for Rs.1799 and Dead Space 3 is for Rs.1799 WTF!!!!





Spoiler



*encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRm6W-zZv-AJztpPDJbmK7TaYbo3LD0KiNzle7NDqAl7E3Loelpgw



I m sick of this $hit, if GTA 4 can be released for 499/- why can't EA? Just like BF3.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 8, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> Crysis 3 is getting listed on origin store for Rs.1799 and Dead Space 3 is for Rs.1799 WTF!!!!



*www.game4u.com/shop/faces/tiles/product.jsp?productID=1999&catalogueID=1&categoryID=1 
Like BF3.

*25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m9ima8e8R61rxm3qko1_1280.jpg
B****, pl0x.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 8, 2013)

will sites like flipkart or game4u will increase their price as well?


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 8, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> will sites like flipkart or game4u will increase their price as well?



Its possible, EA india actually increased the prices to 1.8k some time ago and met with a bit of backlash on their fb page, and then they turned it back to 1.5k.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 8, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> there is some tool to check CPU, GPU load and temperatures in game right? can some one tell me which one that is?



cpu Z Gpu Z RealTemp


ok ..MSI Afterburner, once i installed it for OCing but there is an option in that tool which shows Temp and GPU load in-game over HUD


----------



## digitfan (Feb 8, 2013)

after every two years we get a new crysis whats the big deal.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 8, 2013)

digitfan said:


> after every two years we get a new crysis whats the big deal.



You can pretty much apply that to every single thing on the planet, sports, movies, games, books, comics...and so on


----------



## digitfan (Feb 8, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> You can pretty much apply that to every single thing on the planet, sports, movies, games, books, comics...and so on


True.World has become a boring place to live in.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 8, 2013)

digitfan said:


> True.World has become a boring place to live in.



eh..what are you trying to say?


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> eh..what are you trying to say?


Suicide alert


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 8, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> comics...



Waitaminute, they MUST come out every month!


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

digitfan said:


> after every two years we get a new crysis whats the big deal.



Don't worry this is the last one AFAIK.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 8, 2013)

now dont be so sure


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> now dont be so sure



I ain't saying that. Crytek said so.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 8, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Don't worry this is the last one AFAIK.



this is the last one in the current storyline, maybe they will another crysis with a new story


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> this is the last one in the current storyline, maybe they will another crysis with a new story



As per developers no they won't. They said that they will work on some new IP.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 8, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I ain't saying that. Crytek said so.



oh..  didnt know..

whats IP in gaming??


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> oh..  didnt know..
> 
> whats IP in gaming??


Intellectual property, just google any term you don't know


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 8, 2013)

gameranand said:


> As per developers no they won't. They said that they will work on some new IP.



They said Crysis will continue, but not necessarily in the current story line or the *genre*.


----------



## Faun (Feb 8, 2013)

they better change the name to *cirrhosis*


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 8, 2013)

tkin said:


> Intellectual property, just google any term you don't know



thanks! 

^ LOL


----------



## vickybat (Feb 9, 2013)

Crytek: Next gen launch games 'might not look much different to Crysis 3'

Will Crysis 3 really look that good?


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 9, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Crytek: Next gen launch games 'might not look much different to Crysis 3'
> 
> Will Crysis 3 really look that good?



no, naughty dog and guerilla games will do better


----------



## vickybat (Feb 9, 2013)

^^ Yeah i second that.  Btw check this:

Killzone 4 launching on PlayStation 4, releasing in 2013

Can crysis 3 match this?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 9, 2013)

Faun said:


> they better change the name to *cirrhosis*



That's gross. 



cyborg47 said:


> no, naughty dog and guerilla games will do better



Crytek on next-gen will do even better. IDK, I've regained faith in Crytek after the last two trailers. I hope they don't break it. 

BTW, Crysis still kicks UC3's arse. So yeah, Crytek wins.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 9, 2013)

Unreal Engine 4.0 is coming too to kick some serious ass.. i dont know if it's better than CryEngine  but the Elemental Demo looks really good


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

Crysis 3 is current gen, do not compare it to engines running on next gen hardware, wait for CryEngine 4.

Crysis 3 pretty much blows away all current gen games


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 12, 2013)

hey guys I have not played any previous Crysis games and I want to know the story, so can I read on that some where before playing the Crysis 3 SP?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 12, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> hey guys I have not played any previous Crysis games and I want to know the story, so can I read on that some where before playing the Crysis 3 SP?



Crysis Wiki

Just Click on the name of the Game and you will get all information about the game including plot.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 12, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> Crysis Wiki
> 
> Just Click on the name of the Game and you will get all information about the game including plot.



this is perfect Thanks


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> this is perfect Thanks



I would suggest you to play the previous games specially C1. Awesome games.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 12, 2013)

First review out, in a polish magazine, and its positive..



> CD-Action Mag known for big games early Reviewing Reviewed Crysis has the 3rd and Gave it a great 9 out of 10. Crydev forums from a user named "crysis" published a few details about the review as you can see below:
> 
> Takes it to 5h complete game in normal mode with Sidemissions
> there is something cool after credits
> ...



"Facial animation better than LA Noire"....sounds good


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice score. Is the game released yet ??


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 12, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Nice score. Is the game released yet ??



Nah..its one of those early magazine reviews.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Nah..its one of those early magazine reviews.



Oh OK. I hope final product will also get reviews like this from good sites, not IGN.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 12, 2013)

Actually, I read it somewhere that Crytek is moving away from the FPS genre in the next Crysis game.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2013)

hellknight said:


> Actually, I read it somewhere that Crytek is moving away from the FPS genre in the next Crysis game.



Yeah you read it right. I also read that.


----------



## iittopper (Feb 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> First review out, in a polish magazine, and its positive..
> 
> 
> 
> "Facial animation better than LA Noire"....sounds good



takes 5h to complete the game ! did i read right ?? :O


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 12, 2013)

iittopper said:


> takes 5h to complete the game ! did i read right ?? :O



must be chuck norris' grandson


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2013)

iittopper said:


> takes 5h to complete the game ! did i read right ?? :O



Depends on the difficulty Level and Play style.


----------



## Skud (Feb 12, 2013)

Just 5 hours?!


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 12, 2013)

Skud said:


> Just 5 hours?!



Like Warhead, may be?


----------



## Skud (Feb 12, 2013)

I smell DLCs.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 12, 2013)

5hr in SP?? 

dafuq?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 12, 2013)

Skud said:


> I smell DLCs.



Nah I don't think so. Crytek never really made any DLCs.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 12, 2013)

if the reports are true, then its a definite no-buy for me


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 12, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Nah I don't think so. Crytek never really made any DLCs.



*EA says Hi..*

*www.buzzlol.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Errr....Hi-there-Joker.......jpg


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 12, 2013)

I asked them on their official Facebook page that "Approximately how long is Crysis 3 Single Player Camapign ? " and they said that "You'll have to wait and see!"


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 12, 2013)

Its going to be more open this time, so play slow, have fun, and clock more hours


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 13, 2013)

Personally I dont think it will be 5 hours , I think it will be longer than that .


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah me too..it could have been a typo.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 13, 2013)

So it should have been either

50 hours

or 

5 days.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 13, 2013)

^^ or maybe 15 hours.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 13, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^^ or maybe 15 hours.



Exactly. I expect that much from Crysis series.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 13, 2013)

Found this ... Crysis 1 for Rs.90 on Origin ... Now that is cheap

Origin - Search Results


----------



## gameranand (Feb 13, 2013)

Actually many games are available for 70% discount.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 13, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Actually many games are available for 70% discount.



Majority of them are on around 40-50$ discount, its just two or three games with the complete 70%. The Mass effect trilogy is available for 750rs though..awesome deal tbh.



new trailer...seriously..wtf?

[youtube]mUBX0NLCZEE[/youtube]


----------



## Rajat Giri (Feb 14, 2013)

[youtube]r9bD0AVIu8w[/youtube]


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 14, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> new trailer...seriously..wtf?
> 
> [youtube]mUBX0NLCZEE[/youtube]



EPIKEST trailer evah! 

Darn, that's funny and badarse. Saw some crazy aliens though....


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2013)

FraK, this game deserves a good GPU, won't play it till I get a 7950


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 14, 2013)

Rajat Giri said:


> [youtube]r9bD0AVIu8w[/youtube]



Wow, they takin' this to interstellar levels? I'm all game, man, bring it on!

Now I want Crysis 4.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2013)

Unfortunately C4 won't come out.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 14, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Unfortunately C4 won't come out.



You never know...star wars episode 7 was never supposed to happen, but now they are making one, money speaks


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah that. Especially with EA.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 14, 2013)

that 5hr SP campaign sure was a typo..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> that 5hr SP campaign sure was a typo..



Well you never know but I also think that its a typo. It should have been like 15 hours or so.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 14, 2013)

must be. EA would never make such a blunder..

all those Seven Wonders trailers and fancy videos, it Was a typo..


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 14, 2013)

hey guys i have read the plot Crysis 1 and played Crysis 2 and as far as i can understand prophet from Crysis 1 dies at the start of Crysis 2 and gives his nanosuit to Alcatraz and everyone in Crysis 2 addresses the guy who is wearing the nanosuit as Prophet but he is actually Alcatraz and again in Crysis 3 the main character is Alcatraz and not Prophet but the Crysis 3 trailers are showing that Prophet is the main character.

So who is the main character in Crysis 3 Alcatraz or Prophet?

also Alcatraz is silent in the entire campaign if Crysis 2 but the main guy in Crysis 3 speaks a lot which is a bit odd...


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 14, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> hey guys i have read the plot Crysis 1 and played Crysis 2 and as far as i can understand prophet from Crysis 1 dies at the start of Crysis 2 and gives his nanosuit to Alcatraz and everyone in Crysis 2 addresses the guy who is wearing the nanosuit as Prophet but he is actually Alcatraz and again in Crysis 3 the main character is Alcatraz and not Prophet but the Crysis 3 trailers are showing that Prophet is the main character.
> 
> So who is the main character in Crysis 3 Alcatraz or Prophet?
> 
> also Alcatraz is silent in the entire campaign if Crysis 2 but the main guy in Crysis 3 speaks a lot which is a bit odd...



Its like Alcatraz is just a frigging Zombie, and Prophet is the virus controlling him through nano suit


----------



## Faun (Feb 14, 2013)

**** gameplay


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> hey guys i have read the plot Crysis 1 and played Crysis 2 and as far as i can understand prophet from Crysis 1 dies at the start of Crysis 2 and gives his nanosuit to Alcatraz and everyone in Crysis 2 addresses the guy who is wearing the nanosuit as Prophet but he is actually Alcatraz and again in Crysis 3 the main character is Alcatraz and not Prophet but the Crysis 3 trailers are showing that Prophet is the main character.
> 
> So who is the main character in Crysis 3 Alcatraz or Prophet?
> 
> also Alcatraz is silent in the entire campaign if Crysis 2 but the main guy in Crysis 3 speaks a lot which is a bit odd...





Spoiler



Well actually Prophet lives in C2 ending and Alcatraz is now Prophet as his memories have been implanted on him.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 14, 2013)

so the guy wearing the nanosuit in Crysis 3 is Alcatraz with all the memories of Prophet?


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 14, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> so the guy wearing the nanosuit in Crysis 3 is Alcatraz with all the memories of Prophet?



Yeah. Prophet is basically merged up with the suit.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> so the guy wearing the nanosuit in Crysis 3 is Alcatraz with all the memories of Prophet?



Yup. Pretty much it. Both are alive and both are dead.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 15, 2013)

So Prophet didn't die with that bullet he shot in his head?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 15, 2013)

ign just release a video called crysis in 5 minutes...great video who is unaware of the story from previous games

Crysis in 5 Minutes - IGN Video


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> So Prophet didn't die with that bullet he shot in his head?



His body did but his mind didn't. His body was contaminated so he had to break the link with the suit so he saved Alcatraz life by giving him his suit and saving him from serious injury, but the suit saved his soul or you can say memories.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 15, 2013)

Ooookkkkaaaayyyyyyy.....



ghouse12311 said:


> ign just release a video called crysis in 5 minutes...great video who is unaware of the story from previous games
> 
> Crysis in 5 Minutes - IGN Video


Thanks a lot for that link bro. But ****in IGN didn't provide option to download the video, so that's why they posted it on YouTube, I guess?
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsF1uxVClHw


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 15, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Thanks a lot for that link bro. But ****in IGN didn't provide option to download the video, so that's why they posted it on YouTube, I guess?
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsF1uxVClHw



 You can always download it from there.


----------



## iittopper (Feb 15, 2013)

only 2 days to go for crysis 3 , anybody going for midnight launch ?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 15, 2013)

iittopper said:


> only 2 days to go for crysis 3 , anybody going for midnight launch ?



This is India, alright.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 15, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> This is India, alright.



GAME4U is having a midnight launch for Crysis 3 in Mumbai and Delhi..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> GAME4U is having a midnight launch for Crysis 3 in Mumbai and Delhi..



Oh thats good though I don't think that many people will be interested in that.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 15, 2013)

That's just a marketing gimmick, honestly nobody gives a crap about mid night launches in india, gaming hasn't really matured yet.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> That's just a marketing gimmick, honestly nobody gives a crap about mid night launches in india, gaming hasn't really matured yet.



Exactly. I mean come on which parents will allow their kids to go for a mid night launch of a game. And most office workers don't care much about these anyway, they have work to do and they just play games for their entertainment.


----------



## iittopper (Feb 15, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Exactly. I mean come on which parents will allow their kids to go for a mid night launch of a game. And most office workers don't care much about these anyway, they have work to do and they just play games for their entertainment.



buddy ! midnight launch are not meant for the kids anyways ! last time hitman midnight launch was awesome !


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 15, 2013)

gameranand said:


> they have work to do and they just play games for their entertainment.


Well won't we all play games for entertainment?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Well won't we all play games for entertainment?



No...


----------



## Skud (Feb 15, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Exactly. I mean come on which parents will allow their kids to go for a mid night launch of a game. And most office workers don't care much about these anyway, they have work to do and they just play games for their entertainment.




lol, you think only kids go to mid night launch at Europe/US? 



gameranand said:


> Exactly. I mean come on which parents will allow their kids to go for a mid night launch of a game. And most office workers don't care much about these anyway, they have work to do and they just play games for their entertainment.




lol, you think only kids go to mid night launch at Europe/US?


----------



## tkin (Feb 15, 2013)

Skud said:


> lol, you think only kids go to mid night launch at Europe/US?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he meant mental age


----------



## iittopper (Feb 15, 2013)

Well i was present in hitman midnight launch ! there were mostly college people and jobs men ! i didnt saw any kid  . Plus getting your game on a very first day gives an awesome feelings !


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2013)

tkin said:


> I think he meant mental age


Yes you got me. 


iittopper said:


> Well i was present in hitman midnight launch ! there were mostly college people and jobs men ! i didnt saw any kid  . Plus getting your game on a very first day gives an awesome feelings !


When I say kids then I don't actually meant kids. I know that it gives awesome feeling but I can't sacrifice my sleep for it. Personal choices and reasons.


----------



## iittopper (Feb 15, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yes you got me.
> 
> When I say kids then I don't actually meant kids. I know that it gives awesome feeling but I can't sacrifice my sleep for it. Personal choices and reasons.



hmm i get you  .


----------



## duke123 (Feb 16, 2013)

News: Crysis 3 pre-orders up 35% on Crysis 2's - ComputerAndVideoGames.com

Xbox News: Crysis 3 Achievements revealed - ComputerAndVideoGames.com


----------



## Rajat Giri (Feb 16, 2013)

The Lethal Weapons of Crysis 3
[YOUTUBE]PwrluMgmQJI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 16, 2013)

So the size is 15 GB. Nice.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 16, 2013)

Skud said:


> lol, you think only kids go to mid night launch at Europe/US?



Well, this is no Europe/US now, is it?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 16, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> So the size is 15 GB. Nice.



How do You know that ?


----------



## duke123 (Feb 16, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> How do You know that ?



skidrow


----------



## asingh (Feb 16, 2013)

Rajat Giri said:


> The Lethal Weapons of Crysis 3



They sure do the treasers damn well.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 16, 2013)

asingh said:


> They sure do the treasers damn well.



you mean teasers .. right ?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 16, 2013)

duke123 said:


> skidrow



 already out??


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 17, 2013)

duke123 said:


> skidrow



go home duke, you're drunk


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

^^ You'll be banned for sure. See ya in a week


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

^^ Damn it, read the rules, you're not allowed to post this stuff here


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 17, 2013)

LOL duke are you really dumb or pretending? xD


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 17, 2013)

tkin said:


> ^^ You'll be banned for sure. See ya in  a week



for referencing a meme? mods aint that dumb 



kapilove77 said:


> LOL duke are you really dumb or pretending? xD



hez being a badas$ 



duke123 said:


> Well why dont you visit the skidrow site..They have mentioned size 14GB(including Crysis 2 Maximum Edition)..



oh thanks, why don't you post the link as well /s 



duke123 said:


> What can i do if people wont even google.



Nothing, just ignore, better than mentioning jacksparrow stuff


----------



## duke123 (Feb 17, 2013)

tkin said:


> ^^ Damn it, read the rules, you're not allowed to post this stuff here



Seriously,for using the word "Skidrow"?


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

duke123 said:


> Seriously,for using the word "Skidrow"?


For posting the link, and don't think its funny that you deleted the links, mods can still see the deleted posts, and you keep this up you'll get banned, do not post links, its not trolling, its being stupid.



cyborg47 said:


> for referencing a meme? mods aint that dumb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He did post it at first, either mods deleted it, or he thinks he's funny 

PS: Not you, that guys posted the skidrow link there


----------



## duke123 (Feb 17, 2013)

tkin said:


> For posting the link, and don't think its funny that you deleted the links, mods can still see the deleted posts, and you keep this up you'll get banned, do not post links, its not trolling, its being stupid.
> 
> 
> He did post it at first, either mods deleted it, or he thinks he's funny
> ...



Agreed..I deleted the link after you pointed out.

But whats with your second comment? i didnt post any link. i just mentioned the word skidrow?
Is that illegal too?

what are you..The cyber cop?


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

duke123 said:


> Agreed..I deleted the link after you pointed out.
> 
> But whats with your second comment? i didnt post any link. i just mentioned the word skidrow?
> Is that illegal too?
> ...


Nope, I am the guy who is trying to get you not banned, trust me dude, I ain't no cop. But if you mention skidrow etc you might get an infraction, if you post a link you may get banned


----------



## duke123 (Feb 17, 2013)

tkin said:


> Nope, I am the guy who is trying to get you not banned, trust me dude, I ain't no cop. But if you mention skidrow etc you might get an infraction, if you post a link you may get banned



What if i use the word $kidr0w?


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

duke123 said:


> What if i use the word $kidr0w?


Ask the mods, I'll do a thing, I'll pm the link of this page to a mod, let's see what he has to say about that.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2013)

duke123 said:


> What if i use the word $kidr0w?



You are here to discuss the game or piracy ?? I mean why would anyone use that word or similar. OK fine you got the idea about game size from there. You could have just stated that you found that on torrent and no problem, but no you had to use Skidrow didn't you. Its like you are not ashamed because you pirate the game but you are damn proud of it. Your mind needs to grow up.


----------



## duke123 (Feb 17, 2013)

gameranand said:


> You are here to discuss the game or piracy ?? I mean why would anyone use that word or similar. OK fine you got the idea about game size from there. You could have just stated that you found that on torrent and no problem, but no you had to use Skidrow didn't you. Its like you are not ashamed because you pirate the game but you are damn proud of it. Your mind needs to grow up.



Whats the difference between using torrent and skidrow? Does using " torrent " makes it legal or better? 

i am niether supporting piracy nor using pirated game.Its not like people here dont know anything about piracy.

<a href='*postimage.org/image/vl4iua5nt/' target='_blank'><img src='*s4.postimage.org/vl4iua5nt/Crysis_3_order.jpg' border='0' alt="Crysis 3 order" /></a>


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2013)

I didn't told you to use torrent. I said if you really have to then use torrents rather than using particular scene group. Yes everyone in here is well aware of piracy and all but there are some rules which we follow. One of them is not to discuss piracy here, you better stick to it also.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I didn't told you to use torrent. I said if you really have to then use torrents rather than using particular scene group. Yes everyone in here is well aware of piracy and all but there are some rules which we follow. One of them is not to discuss piracy here, you better stick to it also.


+1, you should see my pm inbox at times  

Just telling him to keep the discussion out of the open forums.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 17, 2013)

torrent =/= piracy. Yeah it is used as a piracy tool, but that's not the only reason people use it.
skidrow = piracy. Duh!


----------



## gameranand (Feb 17, 2013)

tkin said:


> +1, you should see my pm inbox at times
> 
> Just telling him to keep the discussion out of the open forums.



Yeah I totally get ya. My inbox not the best place either. 


cyborg47 said:


> torrent =/= piracy. Yeah it is used as a piracy tool, but that's not the only reason people use it.
> skidrow = piracy. Duh!



Good point.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 17, 2013)

For the love of *on-topic discussion*, just report the damn post and ignore. Let the mods do their thing.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 17, 2013)

Right, be ON TOPIC


----------



## hellknight (Feb 17, 2013)

I've pre-ordered this game like a month ago. There should be some kind of system where the gamers who pre-order the game can get it early.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

hellknight said:


> I've pre-ordered this game like a month ago. There should be some kind of system where the gamers who pre-order the game can get it early.


In US etc if you pre order a game you get bonus content.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 18, 2013)

19 Feb 2013  can't wait to get hands on it


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 18, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> 19 Feb 2013  can't wait to get hands on it



its 22nd in india..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2013)

Well thats good. I'll know whether I have to buy the game or not.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 18, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well thats good. I'll know whether I have to buy the game or not.



Earlier we used to have a Demo copy (1 or 2 level) of the game so that try before u buy...I think Demo version is not implemented now a days for PC


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Earlier we used to have a Demo copy (1 or 2 level) of the game so that try before u buy...I think Demo version is not implemented now a days for PC


Demo you say?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 18, 2013)

Demo for 1-2 levels? you can have the whole game for demo if you know what im saying  

anyway, on topic, i thought steam users could download the game before hand?? the actual activation would be on the release date.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 18, 2013)

tkin said:


> Demo you say?





anirbandd said:


> Demo for 1-2 levels? you can have the whole game for demo if you know what im saying


Official Demo release  *ahem*


----------



## iittopper (Feb 18, 2013)

Damn ! my friend have started playing the game with everything max out at 30-40 fps ( preordered from origin) . There is also a new driver for nvidia and amd users for crysis 3 .


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2013)

Well well well...Good to know that means that I can also max out this game.


----------



## iittopper (Feb 18, 2013)

some ss ( running on 580 sli at 30-50 fps)
*i.minus.com/jb1P5l6qZCEs2e.jpg
*i.minus.com/jbQElH37UbdHi.jpg
*i1.minus.com/ise5yB5scE4z6.jpg


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2013)

^^ Meh, low res texture, and we here excited about this cr@p?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 18, 2013)

^ most games have NPC body cloth/armor textures low res... 

with all the hype of Cry3 needing High Power CPU/GPU, this is certainly a turn off..


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 19, 2013)

tkin said:


> ^^ Meh, low res texture, and we here excited about this cr@p?



wow dude how can you call something crap without even trying it? just because you saw something in a frikkin screenshot doesn't make it crap.....seriously show me a game which you *PLAYED* which looks better than this....


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh come on, he was joking....!

@iittopper: So it goes down to 30 with a 580 SLI set up? 
@tkin: Do you have another 580


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 19, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> wow dude how can you call something crap without even trying it? just because you saw something in a frikkin screenshot doesn't make it crap.....seriously show me a game which you *PLAYED* which looks better than this....



straaaaight out of kabhi kushi kabhi gham...
He was joking.


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> wow dude how can you call something crap without even trying it? just because you saw something in a frikkin screenshot doesn't make it crap.....seriously show me a game which you *PLAYED* which looks better than this....


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2013)

Screenshots from SP or MP ??


----------



## iittopper (Feb 19, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Screenshots from SP or MP ??



sp campaign



ithehappy said:


> Oh come on, he was joking....!
> 
> @iittopper: So it goes down to 30 with a 580 SLI set up?
> @tkin: Do you have another 580



yep ! ( on 580 sli , 12gb ram , i7 2600k) fps goes as low as 30 ! but mostly it stay above 40 ( damn 8xmsaa)

*i.minus.com/jdZreqASO1iNa.jpg

@tkin you have sold your 580 ! planning on getting a new gpu?


----------



## kartikoli (Feb 19, 2013)

iittopper said:


> sp campaign
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is you conclusion upto now 
P.S. ping me when you plan to sell your 580


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 19, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Screenshots from SP or MP ??



Psycho doesn't exist in the MP 

Nice screens btw, glimpse of the next gen


----------



## iittopper (Feb 19, 2013)

kartikoli said:


> what is you conclusion upto now
> P.S. ping me when you plan to sell your 580



dissappointed till now ! played around 1 hour , not a good start ! . Plus this is my friend pc not mine so cant sell the gpu


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 19, 2013)

Psycho's face is photo-realistic. It looks like CG. Darn, the graphics have improved!

Must upgrade.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/jb1P5l6qZCEs2e_zpsc9a10ca3.jpg

DAMN!


----------



## vickybat (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't think my card can handle this game even in medium. 

Extremely positive reviews till now:

*www.gamerfuzion.com/crysis-3-review/

*www.metacritic.com/game/pc/crysis-3


----------



## iittopper (Feb 19, 2013)

yep the reviews are all very good till now ! but the thing that is keeping me away from buying is 5 hr campaign . As far as i remember i finished crysis 2 in 10-12 hours which was fine for me !

Omg look at the man :O
*i4.minus.com/ibmOuMJ8357eXc.jpg


sh*t just got real :O
*i3.minus.com/iIxVlf8evKYPk.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Feb 19, 2013)

^ Nice editing you clicked a picture and added crysis 3 UI 

Who am i kidding lol, the gfx is awesome


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 19, 2013)

@iittopper, Can you upload a video of that moment? a closer look at the facial animations. thanks.


----------



## iittopper (Feb 19, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> @iittopper, Can you upload a video of that moment? a closer look at the facial animations. thanks.



sorry bro i dont have the game  . This was taken by my friend !


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

iittopper said:


> sp campaign
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, well I'll be moving to Hyd soon, then, I'll add either a HD7950 or a GTX660Ti, by july I hope, or even before if the PG in which I'll be staying allows it, if not then I'll get my rig only after getting a flat 



cyborg47 said:


> @iittopper, Can you upload a video of that moment? a closer look at the facial animations. thanks.


The graphics are nice, but is it that much better than Crysis 2 with Tex pack and Dx11 pack? And if what I hear about 5hr campaign is true(must be a typo) then this game is fail.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 19, 2013)

tkin said:


> The graphics are nice, but is it that much better than Crysis 2 with Tex pack and Dx11 pack? And if what I hear about 5hr campaign is true(must be a typo) then this game is fail.



campaign is really 5 hrs long.....some guy some mycrysis forums already finished it...he said its 4 hours and 2mins long without side missions..


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> campaign is really 5 hrs long.....some guy some mycrysis forums already finished it...he said its 4 hours and 2mins long without side missions..


FAIL, crysis certified, I won't buy this game even if they gave me a 90% discount, I mean how hard is to develop a 10hr+ game? I am a guy who enjoys SP more than the mindless shooting and running around in MP, and for this, crytek gets:
*s2.n4g.com/media/11/news/690000/691862_0.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 19, 2013)

tkin said:


> FAIL, crysis certified, I won't buy this game even if they gave me a 90% discount, I mean how hard is to develop a 10hr+ game? I am a guy who enjoys SP more than the mindless shooting and running around in MP, and for this, crytek gets:
> *s2.n4g.com/media/11/news/690000/691862_0.jpg



Amen. I think they spent their time sweetening up the graphics, and they did an amazing job in that. 

I wonder that they'll do an amazing SP if they do what they did to the graphics dept.


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 19, 2013)

tkin said:


> Yeah, well I'll be moving to Hyd soon, then, I'll add either a HD7950 or a GTX660Ti, by july I hope, or even before if the PG in which I'll be staying allows it, if not then I'll get my rig only after getting a flat


 ^ search for 1 bhk flat around towlichowki @ Rs. 6500~7000   if you can find two or three people you can get fully furnished flats @ Rs.9500~10000


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 19, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> ^ search for 1 bhk flat around towlichowki @ Rs. 6500~7000  if you can find two or three people you can get fully furnished flats @ Rs.9500~10000



*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/f/f1/Down_Arrow_Icon.png


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> ^ search for 1 bhk flat around towlichowki @ Rs. 6500~7000   if you can find two or three people you can get fully furnished flats @ Rs.9500~10000


Thanks man, better continue this in PM  



NVIDIAGeek said:


> PIC


Its for me, chill dude, delete the pic.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 19, 2013)

tkin said:


> Its for me, chill dude, delete the pic.



He didn't quote your post, so I thought..... well, sorry.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2013)

5 hour campaign for a 999 INR game. Are you kiddin me. OK final decision, I won't buy C3.


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

gameranand said:


> 5 hour campaign for a 999 INR game. Are you kiddin me. OK final decision, I won't buy C3.


Neither will I, won't shell out 999/- for 5hrs man, no way in hell, specially due to the pathetic pings MP will be severely limited.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2013)

tkin said:


> Neither will I, won't shell out 999/- for 5hrs man, no way in hell, specially due to the pathetic pings MP will be severely limited.



Heck I don't even play MP here in Bilaspur at all because of $hitty net connection.


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Heck I don't even play MP here in Bilaspur at all because of $hitty net connection.


*i.imgur.com/WPbvhT5.png

Ping


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2013)

Yup BSNL EVDO.


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yup BSNL EVDO.


I'm on wired, still the horrible ping


----------



## iittopper (Feb 19, 2013)

Mtnl ftw !


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 19, 2013)

tkin said:


> I'm on wired, still the horrible ping



when you come to hyd get a Beam Cable internet connection....in the beta i had

120 ping with singapore, 140 ping with AU and 150 ping with EU servers which is very playable...btw at what ping will the game start to lag?


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> when you come to hyd get a Beam Cable internet connection....in the beta i had
> 
> 120 ping with singapore, 140 ping with AU and 150 ping with EU servers which is very playable...btw at what ping will the game start to lag?


Your K/D will start to fall over 250, and it becomes unplayable after 400.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 19, 2013)

tkin said:


> Neither will I, won't shell out 999/- for 5hrs man, no way in hell, specially due to the pathetic pings MP will be severely limited.



I be getting 250~ ms ping in Deutschland servers. I'm cool.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 19, 2013)

tkin said:


> Your K/D will start to fall over 250, and it becomes unplayable after 400.



max ping i saw was 180 which also fine right?


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> max ping i saw was 180 which also fine right?


Perfect.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 19, 2013)

GI gives an 8.5..kinda surprised though.

Evolutionary Gameplay, Revolutionary Graphics - Crysis 3 - PC - www.GameInformer.com

For people who are not going to buy it for the 5 hr campaign, better wait for the SP DLCs(If there are going to be any) to release and get the complete edition


----------



## vickybat (Feb 19, 2013)

Reviews are not that good. The AI has been criticized of being too easy and exploitable. 
The visuals seem to be its only usp. Its not a complete package like far cry 3.

 Crysis 3 Review - IGN
Crysis 3 Review - GameSpot.com


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 19, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Reviews are not that good. *The AI has been criticized of being too easy and exploitable. *
> The visuals seem to be its only usp. Its not a complete package like far cry 3.



*again*?????


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 19, 2013)

Experience says, stay the frock away from IGN and gamespot(to an extent) reviews. EG and GI ftw for me! 



vickybat said:


> Reviews are not that good. The AI has been criticized of being too easy and exploitable.
> The visuals seem to be its only usp. Its not a complete package like far cry 3.
> 
> Crysis 3 Review - IGN
> Crysis 3 Review - GameSpot.com



Did they mention the difficulty they were playing on?


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Reviews are not that good. The AI has been criticized of being too easy and exploitable.
> The visuals seem to be its only usp. Its not a complete package like far cry 3.
> 
> Crysis 3 Review - IGN
> Crysis 3 Review - GameSpot.com


Kill me nao


----------



## vickybat (Feb 19, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Experience says, stay the frock away from IGN and gamespot(to an extent) reviews. EG and GI ftw for me!
> 
> 
> 
> Did they mention the difficulty they were playing on?



Didn't read their review in detail mate ( busy reading about "titan" & "FSM" ).

I checked the reviewer comments that said the same.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh boy. First C2 and then C3 again for AI, C2 was a walk in a park, what would be this ??


----------



## vickybat (Feb 20, 2013)

^^ Walk in a jungle!!!!


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Walk in a jungle!!!!



Ah....Yes. Man I miss good AI. Gone are the days when we actually had to put an effort to complete the game.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 20, 2013)

^^ Far cry 3 is good. A lot better in terms of difficulty and does not lack that much in visuals.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah. Played it already. That game is also quite easy but you can at least increase difficulty using mods.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 20, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Far cry 3 is good. A lot better in terms of difficulty and does not lack that much in visuals.


Yeah, right, beer in wine bottle  Gameplay was good though.
Game devs nowadays make the game easy because of number of kids involved in gaming lately! But they should keep providing two difficulty options always, for kids, for gamers.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 20, 2013)

Played the game on X360 for an hour or so. And guys, there isn't anything ground breaking here. Just a typical FPS game running on a good technology.

The game is not as open as Crysis was and is not as closed as Crysis 2. It is some where between the both. Enemies are kind of dumb at the medium difficulty. Have not much to complain and have not much to praise.

And I agree with the reviewers. This game more or less feels like a tech demo.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Feb 20, 2013)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Played the game on X360 for an hour or so. And guys, there isn't anything ground breaking here. Just a typical FPS game running on a good technology.
> 
> The game is not as open as Crysis was and is not as closed as Crysis 2. It is some where between the both. Enemies are kind of dumb at the medium difficulty. Have not much to complain and have not much to praise.
> 
> And I agree with the reviewers. This game more or less feels like a tech demo.



Can u post some screenshots??



vamsi_krishna said:


> Played the game on X360 for an hour or so. And guys, there isn't anything ground breaking here. Just a typical FPS game running on a good technology.
> 
> The game is not as open as Crysis was and is not as closed as Crysis 2. It is some where between the both. Enemies are kind of dumb at the medium difficulty. Have not much to complain and have not much to praise.
> 
> And I agree with the reviewers. This game more or less feels like a tech demo.



Can u post some screenshots??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 20, 2013)

Xbox 360, mate. I don't have any capture card. Taking pictures with a camera would be pointless


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 20, 2013)

They all going CoD way nowadays. Too much Drama but less action. very bad.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 20, 2013)

CoD is less action?? 




anyways.. so, from the reviews this Crysis is just a run of the mill FPS with amped up visuals??


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Feb 20, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Psycho's face is photo-realistic. It looks like CG. Darn, the graphics have improved!
> 
> Must upgrade.
> 
> ...



Location looks same as COD 4 MW First mission (Ship)


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> anyways.. so, from the reviews this Crysis is just a run of the mill FPS with amped up visuals??



Yes..


----------



## Jripper (Feb 20, 2013)

Saw the first part of a walkthrough on youtube just to get a feel for the game. Graphics look amazing,but the AI is nothing special :\


----------



## hellknight (Feb 20, 2013)

Hmm.. that means that I'll have to play this game on Hard difficulty mode. Besides, the damn Game4U website hasn't even shipped this game yet. Aargh..


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

Jripper said:


> Saw the first part of a walkthrough on youtube just to get a feel for the game. Graphics look amazing,but the AI is nothing special :\


Just play it, you have a card, play that damn thing, don't watch walkthroughs before, its like giving a spoiler to yourself.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 20, 2013)

tkin said:


> Just play it, you have a card, play that damn thing, don't watch walkthroughs before, its like giving a spoiler to yourself.



These days i prefer watching gameplay before i buy the game just cause I dint do that and bought portal 2 by just seein the cover thought its a FPS and bought it dint enjoy it at all


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

theserpent said:


> These days i prefer watching gameplay before i buy the game just cause I dint do that and bought portal 2 by just seein the cover thought its a FPS and bought it dint enjoy it at all


Just get a "demo" 

If you intend to buy a game, then taking a demo should be ok for your karma


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 21, 2013)

Gamespot Review


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 21, 2013)

Hmm...the game is few good hours short, and even at highest difficulty it's not that hard! Nice. One night's dinner then


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 21, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Hmm...the game is few good hours short, and even at highest difficulty it's not that hard! Nice. One night's dinner then



One stealth play through, one action play through..12 hours!!   

btw, you playing the game now?

EDIT - I just got a Crysis 1 key from Amazon give away


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 22, 2013)

Na na, just watched that review Zangetsu posted.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 22, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Na na, just watched that review Zangetsu posted.



We don't even know the difficulty the guy is playing on, or is it mentioned in the review? 
Watch the Gametrailers review, they went all positive with it, might give you a good idea about the game


----------



## rock2702 (Feb 22, 2013)

theserpent said:


> These days i prefer watching gameplay before i buy the game just cause I dint do that and bought portal 2 by just seein the cover thought its a FPS and bought it dint enjoy it at all



Same here  I bought Dark Souls PTD edition for 1000 bucks and I haven't played it at all.This game is so difficult to be played using a mouse and keyboard.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 22, 2013)

theserpent said:


> These days i prefer watching gameplay before i buy the game just cause I dint do that and bought portal 2 by just seein the cover thought its a FPS and bought it dint enjoy it at all



Portal is an FPS, just not a shooter. But a brilliant game, better than those dumbas$ military shooters, I'm shocked that you regret getting it


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Ah....Yes. Man I miss good AI. Gone are the days when we actually had to put an effort to complete the game.



blame it to online MPs where you need to shoot bots controlled by real people  every game now these days ( sans a few ) focus more on the MP. anyway, after reading the posts I think I will delay my urge to getting this one and no matter how good Cod BO2 is this time I did not feel like finishing ( actually playing ) it for the first time since the release of first COD - Crysis 3 will follow the same path.


----------



## mohiuddin (Feb 22, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Portal is an FPS, just not a shooter. But a brilliant game, better than those dumbas$ military shooters, I'm shocked that you regret getting it



yea, portal2 was an awesome game.liked it very much


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2013)

topgear said:


> blame it to online MPs where you need to shoot bots controlled by real people  every game now these days ( sans a few ) focus more on the MP. anyway, after reading the posts I think I will delay my urge to getting this one and no matter how good Cod BO2 is this time I did not feel like finishing ( actually playing ) it for the first time since the release of first COD - Crysis 3 will follow the same path.



Yeah, when the game is too easy then I don't want to play it. I want some challenge and if game can't provide me then I usually move to other games. 
I don't play online at all. I do like Co-op games but not that online MP. I tried it but didn't liked it much, co-op is also a no go nowadays when I have a $hitty net connection and my room mates and friends "can't handle that hard game like Borderlands where enemies don't die in 2-3 bullets" in their words. This is too hard for them.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah, when the game is too easy then I don't want to play it. I want some challenge and if game can't provide me then I usually move to other games.
> I don't play online at all. I do like Co-op games but not that online MP. I tried it but didn't liked it much, co-op is also a no go nowadays when I have a $hitty net connection and my room mates and friends "can't handle that hard game like Borderlands where enemies don't die in 2-3 bullets" in their words. This is too hard for them.



  i got a roommate now, here, who claimed on the first day seeing me play "cheap and easy games" like "Dota2" that he've been playing games "Seriously" for last 10 years. I offered him FC3, he tried to move the gun with arrow keys with right hand, i offered him NFS MW, he figured that this must require mouse movement and stood still with Porche 911 for 10 mints...then finally i convinced him play Street fighter Vs Tekken...serious game...son of a b*** lost after playing "Sitar" and "Tabla" with mah keyboard and said..."kya tum khelte ho? bekaar game sab...kabhi WWE Smackdown 2007 khela hain? ya fir cricket? 2006?" ...should i kill him or give him South East Asia best Trolled Award?


----------



## iittopper (Feb 22, 2013)

Finished the game in about 6 hours on veteran difficulty ! During the fist two mission , story is a little boring , go here do this , go there do that etc etc , after that it started to pick the pace and story become more interesting but still it cant match with the previous game ! Mp is very good especially hunter mode ! you can give around 50 hour without getting bored . When everything max out , this game is a beast and visuals are very impressive . So overall 7/10 .

PS: Crysis 2 - got for rs 999 - 10 hour sp + 70 hour mp played
     Crysis 3 - got for rs 1499 - 5 hour campaign + 50 hour mp played .


----------



## nginx (Feb 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah, when the game is too easy then I don't want to play it. I want some challenge and if game can't provide me then I usually move to other games.
> I don't play online at all. I do like Co-op games but not that online MP. I tried it but didn't liked it much, co-op is also a no go nowadays when I have a $hitty net connection and my room mates and friends "can't handle that hard game like Borderlands where enemies don't die in 2-3 bullets" in their words. This is too hard for them.



Borderlands isn't hard. It's just a bit scary and overwhelming at times if you ask me because it requires you to backtrack a lot to kill most enemies. Enemies tend to charge at you and you can't stand/move sideways and shoot like in most shooters. Due to the open nature of the game and limited range of weapons coupled with the fact that most enemies require several shots to be killed means that you can't hide somewhere and pick off enemies. Also, there's no running away from certain enemies. Once they see you, its either kill or be killed.

None of my friends are a big fan of Borderlands but I played that game for like 6 months at a stretch.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 22, 2013)

any one received their physical copy today?


----------



## Thunder (Feb 22, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ..."kya tum khelte ho? bekaar game sab...kabhi WWE Smackdown 2007 khela hain? ya fir cricket? 2006?" ...should i kill him or give him South East Asia best Trolled Award?


No No No...just give him a high five...on the head...with a chair...made of steel.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Finished the game in about 6 hours on veteran difficulty ! During the fist two mission , story is a little boring , go here do this , go there do that etc etc , after that it started to pick the pace and story become more interesting but still it cant match with the previous game ! Mp is very good especially hunter mode ! you can give around 50 hour without getting bored . When everything max out , this game is a beast and visuals are very impressive . So overall 7/10 .
> 
> *PS: Crysis 2 - got for rs 999 - 10 hour sp + 70 hour mp played
> Crysis 3 - got for rs 1499 - 5 hour campaign + 50 hour mp played *.


----------



## iittopper (Feb 22, 2013)

^^ I am assuming i will not play mp of crysis 3 more than 50 hour , when some good games are coming in march !


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 22, 2013)

nginx said:


> Borderlands isn't hard. *It's just a bit scary* and overwhelming at times if you ask me because it requires you to backtrack a lot to kill most enemies. Enemies tend to charge at you and you can't stand/move sideways and shoot like in most shooters. Due to the *open nature *of the game and *limited range of weapons *coupled with the fact that most *enemies require several shots to be killed means that you can't hide somewhere and pick off *enemies. Also, there's no running away from certain enemies. Once they see you, its either kill or be killed.
> 
> None of my friends are a big fan of Borderlands but I played that game for like 6 months at a stretch.



*imageshack.us/a/img825/4158/jesusfacepalmfacepalmjer.jpg


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

nginx said:


> Borderlands isn't hard. It's just a *bit scary* and overwhelming at times if you ask me because it requires you to backtrack a lot to kill most enemies. Enemies tend to charge at you and you can't stand/move sideways and shoot like in most shooters. Due to the open nature of the game and limited range of weapons coupled with the fact that most enemies require several shots to be killed means that you can't hide somewhere and pick off enemies. Also, there's no running away from certain enemies. Once they see you, its either kill or be killed.
> 
> None of my friends are a big fan of Borderlands but I played that game for like 6 months at a stretch.


I thought borderlands was funny


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 22, 2013)

nginx said:


> Due to the open nature of the game and limited range of weapons coupled _*with the fact that most enemies require several shots to be killed means that you can't hide somewhere and pick off enemies.*_ Also, there's no running away from certain enemies. Once they see you, its either kill or be killed.



Yes you can.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 22, 2013)

everything was still acceptable  except "limited range of weapons". Borderlands , to be honest introduced the very first FPS RPG where it had a random weapon generator engine in-built and it got famous for the same nature.

P.S- Going OT



cyborg47 said:


> Portal is an FPS, just not a shooter. But a brilliant game, better than those dumbas$ military shooters, I'm shocked that you regret getting it



double Agree! I voted Portal and Portal2 for GOTY


----------



## nginx (Feb 22, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> Yes you can.



Which character do you play with? I mostly played with Brick. Brick's only good at close quarters. Haven't explored the other characters much.



sam_738844 said:


> everything was still acceptable  except "limited range of weapons". Borderlands , to be honest introduced the very first FPS RPG where it had a random weapon generator engine in-built and it got famous for the same nature.



I didn't say limited range of weapons to mean there weren't many weapons. There were more weapons that anyone can ever end up using. I meant most of the weapons had limited shooting range. In many other shooters, you can pick off enemies from insane distances, sometimes even with a damn pistol let alone automatic rifles.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 22, 2013)

U played with Brick and stretched upto 6 Months?? It took me 3.5 months to finish borderlands 2with  4*L50 chars+1DLC char*50+4DLC+Unlimited online multilplaying LAN with PG roomate+all mods hackes,eastereggs, secret levels weapons, bosses and ... ...everything.No game can last that long with *one character* until ur played like what 20 mins per day ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> U played with Brick and stretched upto 6 Months?? It took me 3.5 months to finish borderlands 2with  4*L50 chars+1DLC char*50+4DLC+Unlimited online multilplaying LAN with PG roomate+all mods hackes,eastereggs, secret levels weapons, bosses and ... ...everything.No game can last that long with *one character* until ur played like what 20 mins per day ?


I played all 4, every ways possible, dlcs and all, took close to 8 months, then my pings got crazy and I had to stop playing it online, the interest died soon after that.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2013)

nginx said:


> Borderlands isn't hard. It's just a bit scary and overwhelming at times if you ask me because it requires you to backtrack a lot to kill most enemies. Enemies tend to charge at you and you can't stand/move sideways and shoot like in most shooters. Due to the open nature of the game and limited range of weapons coupled with the fact that most enemies require several shots to be killed means that you can't hide somewhere and pick off enemies. Also, there's no running away from certain enemies. Once they see you, its either kill or be killed.
> 
> None of my friends are a big fan of Borderlands but I played that game for like 6 months at a stretch.



Bordrerlands is not scary by any means possible. Yes its kinda overwhelming when 5-6 enemies comes to kill you at once but then again if you are playing it with 3 players then that gets taken care of. And man are kiddin me by saying it has limited range of weapons. It has weapons in millions not thousand, no game has that amount of weapons. Yes you can pick up enemies from distance if you know how to do. I do this all the time.
My friends don't like Borderlands because the game is different than the generic shooters and also the graphics are cell shaded which is not acceptable for many people. They think that its weird that enemies don't die even with a headshot because they have no idea what RPG means let aside other gaming genres. In simple words they are noobs who don't know a jack about gaming so they think that this game is not good. When I showed then the rating about the best Co-Op MP games then they were kinda shocked by the results, if you ask me many people don't even know what Borderlands is who are too busy with COD and similars.


----------



## nginx (Feb 22, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> U played with Brick and stretched upto 6 Months?? It took me 3.5 months to finish borderlands 2with  4*L50 chars+1DLC char*50+4DLC+Unlimited online multilplaying LAN with PG roomate+all mods hackes,eastereggs, secret levels weapons, bosses and ... ...everything.No game can last that long with *one character* until ur played like what 20 mins per day ?



I think I mentioned in another thread that I barely clock in 10 hours of gaming a month at the most. I have been playing Dishonored since the day it was released, still not even half way through; I didn't even turn on my desktop this month.

The only games I am truly addicted to are Third Person Stealth Action games and Sandbox games like GTA. When games like that come out, I literally play all day long. I don't usually go near first person games unless I find one that is exceptional like Dishonored.



gameranand said:


> Bordrerlands is not scary by any means possible. Yes its kinda overwhelming when 5-6 enemies comes to kill you at once but then again if you are playing it with 3 players then that gets taken care of. And man are kiddin me by saying it has limited range of weapons. It has weapons in millions not thousand, no game has that amount of weapons. Yes you can pick up enemies from distance if you know how to do. I do this all the time.
> My friends don't like Borderlands because the game is different than the generic shooters and also the graphics are cell shaded which is not acceptable for many people. They think that its weird that enemies don't die even with a headshot because they have no idea what RPG means let aside other gaming genres. In simple words they are noobs who don't know a jack about gaming so they think that this game is not good. When I showed then the rating about the best Co-Op MP games then they were kinda shocked by the results, if you ask me many people don't even know what Borderlands is who are too busy with COD and similars.



Not limited number of weapons but limited shooting range of weapons. Check my previous post, already clarified that bit. Only snipers have any kind of range but they suck because sometimes even two shots to the head with a Sniper don't kill the enemy and that's a serious disadvantage because as soon the first shot is fired they charge at you.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Bordrerlands is not scary by any means possible. Yes its kinda overwhelming when 5-6 enemies comes to kill you at once but then again if you are playing it with 3 players then that gets taken care of. And man are kiddin me by saying it has limited range of weapons. It has weapons in millions not thousand, no game has that amount of weapons. Yes you can pick up enemies from distance if you know how to do. I do this all the time.
> My friends don't like Borderlands because the game is different than the generic shooters and also the graphics are cell shaded which is not acceptable for many people. They think that its weird that enemies don't die even with a headshot because they have no idea what RPG means let aside other gaming genres. In simple words they are noobs who don't know a jack about gaming so they think that this game is not good. When I showed then the rating about the best Co-Op MP games then they were kinda shocked by the results, if you ask me many people don't even know what Borderlands is who are too busy with COD and similars.


Headshot will do more damage, but to kill the enemy the damage>health, so if your shot does 500dam and health is 400, instant headshot kill with the head exploding apart.

BTW: You can turn of cell shading.



nginx said:


> I think I mentioned in another thread that I barely clock in 10 hours of gaming a month at the most. I have been playing Dishonored since the day it was released, still not even half way through; I didn't even turn on my desktop this month.
> 
> The only games I am truly addicted to are Third Person Stealth Action games and Sandbox games like GTA. When games like that come out, I literally play all day long. I don't usually go near first person games unless I find one that is exceptional like Dishonored.
> 
> ...


That's why you have 4 slots, one rifle, one shotgun, one rocket launcher for second wind and one sniper rifle


----------



## nginx (Feb 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> Headshot will do more damage, but to kill the enemy the damage>health, so if your shot does 500dam and health is 400, instant headshot kill with the head exploding apart.



That's the great thing about RPGs because its not dumbed down like fps. Damage per second, enemy health, weapon range, accuracy %, defense, all these statistics must be taken into account. You have to make important decisions regarding gear and skill set throughout the game to stay competitive.



tkin said:


> That's why you have 4 slots, one rifle, one shotgun, one rocket launcher for second wind and one sniper rifle



Yeah but no character is good at all four. You can specialize in any one type of weapon or semi-specialize in two types. Each character is only good at using certain types of weapons. So its kinda futile to keep a sniper in hand if you are gonna specialize in shotguns. Its a bit like Diablo. If you play a barbarian, there's no point carrying a crossbow.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 22, 2013)

nginx said:


> *That's the great thing about RPGs because its not dumbed down like fps*. Damage per second, enemy health, weapon range, accuracy %, defense, all these statistics must be taken into account. You have to make important decisions regarding gear and skill set throughout the game to stay competitive.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but no character is good at all four. You can specialize in any one type of weapon or semi-specialize in two types. Each character is only good at using certain types of weapons. So its kinda futile to keep a sniper in hand if you are gonna specialize in shotguns. Its a bit like Diablo. If you play a barbarian, there's no point carrying a crossbow.



No No... don't compare any RPG with any FPS, Both the genres are entirely different in their true sense and are mutually exclusive. Well, they have crossed paths and complimented each other in occasions and has given birth to beautiful games, but never did they deviated from their natural offerings...i can write miles long on this, and its a topic of late 90's even relevant on today's games, experiments will occur, versatility and cross-culture in games will be observed for commercialization and entertainment, but FPS will remain FPS and wear their Cross-hair Crown...and RPG will remain RPG with dice rolls and inventories. Even Crysis 6 will never replace Morrowind or NeverWinterNights....and Torchlight 4 can never replace CS Anthology. Fans will be there for both...I feel FPS is a genre where i can simply not finish my tea but follow a headshot order from Captain Price, its that blood boiling, alertness thing..always running and doing something that kills...while in RPG i can have my beer and take one full hour just to manage my skill points and swords in my backpack over and over...its the relax and game-on thing.

Also the sweetness of BL and BL2 is co-op...if u have never done that, u missed a LOT. Trust me, i played  co-op both lan and MP and its a colossal difference in fun. 4 players, one planet, bazillion weapons and loot...tougher enemies...hell yeah! Chaos Theory


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

nginx said:


> That's the great thing about RPGs because its not dumbed down like fps. Damage per second, enemy health, weapon range, accuracy %, defense, all these statistics must be taken into account. You have to make important decisions regarding gear and skill set throughout the game to stay competitive.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but no character is good at all four. You can specialize in any one type of weapon or semi-specialize in two types. Each character is only good at using certain types of weapons. So its kinda futile to keep a sniper in hand if you are gonna specialize in shotguns. Its a bit like Diablo. If you play a barbarian, there's no point carrying a crossbow.


True, but when me, faun and piyush used to play, we used all sorts of weapons, half the time piyush the sniper would run around with a rocket launcher, I stuck with my sniper, being a solder, and faun, a siren was all about SMGs(elemental though), but we never faced any balancing issues, games like borderlands awards you for your type, but does not penalize you for using different types, a soldier with a sniper can be deadly as well, that's the beauty of borderlands, its not like mass effect when using a specific class may have you locked out of specific weapons.



sam_738844 said:


> No No... don't compare any RPG with any FPS, Both the genres are entirely different in their true sense and are mutually exclusive. Well, they have crossed paths and complimented each other in occasions and has given birth to beautiful games, but never did they deviated from their natural offerings...i can write miles long on this, and its a topic of late 90's even relevant on today's games, experiments will occur, versatility and cross-culture in games will be observed for commercialization and entertainment, but FPS will remain FPS and wear their Cross-hair Crown...and RPG will remain RPG with dice rolls and inventories. Even Crysis 6 will never replace Morrowind or NeverWinterNights....and Torchlight 4 can never replace CS Anthology. Fans will be there for both...I feel FPS is a genre where i can simply not finish my tea but follow a headshot order from Captain Price, its that blood boiling, alertness thing..always running and doing something that kills...while in RPG i can have my beer and take one full hour just to manage my skill points and swords in my backpack over and over...its the relax and game-on thing.
> 
> Also the sweetness of BL and BL2 is co-op...if u have never done that, u missed a LOT. Trust me, i played  co-op both lan and MP and its a colossal difference in fun. 4 players, one planet, bazillion weapons and loot...tougher enemies...hell yeah! Chaos Theory


Let me get my internet connection, then maybe we can play BL2? I can get Faun and Piyush to participate perhaps.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> Let me get my internet connection, then maybe we can play BL2? I can get Faun and Piyush to participate perhaps.



Then I have to re install steam and BL2 which i uninstalled days back. Actually i was starting to hate it, for i squeezed out every last drop of bloody "game" from that....every last drop. I..just sucked it dry...playing with u guys will be a whole lot different exp although, also to mention ...got a bit famous in SEA servers from BL2 only...... shared thousands of loot after the Golden Chest and slot Hack...guys were like "WOW" "hey how did ya do that"...later  "hey SG....some purple please...some orange please"...

After all, caught a jap fish in mah net... ...she will join too...


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Then I have to re install steam and BL2 which i uninstalled days back. Actually i was starting to hate it, for i squeezed out every last drop of bloody "game" from that....every last drop. I..just sucked it dry...playing with u guys will be a whole lot different exp although, also to mention ...got a bit famous in SEA servers from BL2 only...... shared thousands of loot after the Golden Chest and slot Hack...guys were like "WOW" "hey how did ya do that"...later  "hey SG....some purple please...some orange please"...
> 
> After all, caught a jap fish in mah net... ...she will join too...


Local fish or online?  

I used the slot hack once, conclusion: Orange loots are useless.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 22, 2013)

Japanese .Steam Id : aitani0920. Ur slot hack conclusion is wrong. Let me explain. The Cheatengine slot hack works in a different way that the chest hack. I know why u are calling those useless, because at a certain level you always received weapons which are below your char level and hence lacked damage. Where some purple even green! weapons at your char level provided more damage and so, u thought that F*** dis ****, slot hacks are crap.  correct me if am wrong.

 But the way the hex values and libraries in CE works is, when hacked the slot machine will give you weapons which matches the "DIFFICULTY/ REQUIREMENT LEVEL for MAIN STORY" *at that point of time in the game* and not the "CHARACTER LEVEL U HAVE". So in normal mode, when ur playing a a char level 25, slot is giving u 18 level weapons, why? because by naturally farming and doing side missions, u have long surpassed the original Difficulty level of the main story mission and its now showing Normal or even Trivial. Also let me tell u , @normal mode the game completion difficulty req ( killing the warrior) is 30.

 But then u are already 32 ( at least if u half did the side missions ) and the story is yet to complete or is complete!. So u always will get level 30 weapons from slot no matter what level u gained after farming over and over. But this story changes in TVHM. When u ideally start TVHM at 33-34, the slot machine will automatically reset to again the story completion diff req, which had grown to 35..it will increase and ultimately go to 50, if ur finishing at that mode. So after TVHM, u will always get level 50 legendary weapons. Orange weapons are no doubt, the craziest, most incredibly powerful and impossibly difficult to find loot in BL2


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 23, 2013)

Super deep Borderlands discussion on a Crysis thread....everybody is too damn high!!


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> Japanese .Steam Id : aitani0920. Ur slot hack conclusion is wrong. Let me explain. The Cheatengine slot hack works in a different way that the chest hack. I know why u are calling those useless, because at a certain level you always received weapons which are below your char level and hence lacked damage. Where some purple even green! weapons at your char level provided more damage and so, u thought that F*** dis ****, slot hacks are crap.  correct me if am wrong.
> 
> But the way the hex values and libraries in CE works is, when hacked the slot machine will give you weapons which matches the "DIFFICULTY/ REQUIREMENT LEVEL for MAIN STORY" *at that point of time in the game* and not the "CHARACTER LEVEL U HAVE". So in normal mode, when ur playing a a char level 25, slot is giving u 18 level weapons, why? because by naturally farming and doing side missions, u have long surpassed the original Difficulty level of the main story mission and its now showing Normal or even Trivial. Also let me tell u , @normal mode the game completion difficulty req ( killing the warrior) is 30.
> 
> But then u are already 32 ( at least if u half did the side missions ) and the story is yet to complete or is complete!. So u always will get level 30 weapons from slot no matter what level u gained after farming over and over. But this story changes in TVHM. When u ideally start TVHM at 33-34, the slot machine will automatically reset to again the story completion diff req, which had grown to 35..it will increase and ultimately go to 50, if ur finishing at that mode. So after TVHM, u will always get level 50 legendary weapons. Orange weapons are no doubt, the craziest, most incredibly powerful and impossibly difficult to find loot in BL2


I know all of this, just check the BL2 thread in digit, I made most of the discoveries you mentioned here when I was playing months ago, I got the slothack and used cheatengine to bind all the chests in game, its just that the orange weapons are useless as in, some of them do not even hit the target, I got a launcher once, none of the missiles it launched would reach the target if they are not standing in front of your nose, some actually had negative effects, I find purple and blue loot more useful during the game.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2013)

You guys are so lucky that you have friends and nice net connection that you can play BL and BL2 in Co-op. I have also played BL in Co-op when I was in Delhi with my friends but now its like a dream to me.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Super deep Borderlands discussion on a Crysis thread....everybody is too damn high!!


A game that offer 5hrs SP? Its bound to go sideways as there's nothing to talk about, if not us, someone else 



gameranand said:


> You guys are so lucky that you have friends and nice net connection that you can play BL and BL2 in Co-op. I have also played BL in Co-op when I was in Delhi with my friends but now its like a dream to me.


You have teh uber rig


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 23, 2013)

EDIT.


----------



## dan4u (Feb 23, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> See this
> 
> this stuff works, look at my sig



what is that??


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

dan4u said:


> what is that??


Looks like a modem....


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 23, 2013)

EDIT.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> a hacked modem.. you can get more than twice as much speed from it


Even if the line does not support it? How does that work?


----------



## nginx (Feb 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> Even if the line does not support it? How does that work?



Exactly. The speed is controlled by ISP. How can hacking the modem magically change the line speed?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2013)

But my problem is that I don't get enough signal in my Card I mean only 3 lines and max is 5 lines.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

gameranand said:


> But my problem is that I don't get enough signal in my Card I mean only 3 lines and max is 5 lines.


You're using EVDO, $hit never works, why not a landline plan from BSNL?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> You're using EVDO, $hit never works, why not a landline plan from BSNL?



No land lines in my area. You think I am using it by choice but I'm not. Its the one and only way to connect with internet.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

gameranand said:


> No land lines in my area. You think I am using it by choice but I'm not. Its the one and only way to connect with internet.


How bout a 3G sim, aircel has some ok plans, and pings are better than EVDO, do you get 3G in your area?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> How bout a 3G sim, aircel has some ok plans, and pings are better than EVDO, do you get 3G in your area?



Yeah but signal problems comes every now and then. Also I need unlimited plan because I don't do good with limited plans, always extend the limit.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 23, 2013)

EDIT.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 23, 2013)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2528970091.png

Free Wifi ...local. Runs through all buildings in society...Good for Downloading.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 24, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> a hacked modem.. you can get more than twice as much speed from it





Nerevarine said:


> Well it is a DOCSIS modem, meaning it uses the coaxial cable tv line.. The modem is the one that stores all information regarding the connection speed and download limit..
> Whenever you download something, the modem uploads how much mb you have downloaded to the ISP server and the server sets the limitations..
> But what if the modem never uploads ?
> Look at my sig.. im not joking..
> ...



No offense but you sound like a noob, trying to say the game is bad as it gives slow-mo pictures in his PC 'cause it can't handle the game well. 

How in God's name can a modem increase the net speed?

Sorry, that sounds very noobish.


----------



## topgear (Feb 24, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah, when the game is too easy then I don't want to play it. I want some challenge and if game can't provide me then I usually move to other games.
> I don't play online at all. I do like Co-op games but not that online MP. I tried it but didn't liked it much, co-op is also a no go nowadays when I have a $hitty net connection and *my room mates and friends "can't handle that hard game like Borderlands where enemies don't die in 2-3 bullets" in their words. This is too hard for them*.



ladies 



sam_738844 said:


> i got a roommate now, here, who claimed on the first day seeing me play "cheap and easy games" like "Dota2" that he've been playing games "Seriously" for last 10 years. I offered him FC3, he tried to move the gun with arrow keys with right hand, i offered him NFS MW, he figured that this must require mouse movement and stood still with Porche 911 for 10 mints...then finally i convinced him play Street fighter Vs Tekken...serious game...son of a b*** lost after playing "Sitar" and "Tabla" with mah keyboard and said..."kya tum khelte ho? bekaar game sab...kabhi WWE Smackdown 2007 khela hain?



I've seen plenty of such "eff" Heads .. what they need is a plain kick on the arse.

BTW, can anyone post the system requirement of Crysis 3 and how well this game is optimized for pc ??


----------



## nginx (Feb 24, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Proof, or you're a troll.



I concur. What he's saying seems impossible. I don't know of any ISP that doesn't set limitations server side.

Proof please.



gameranand said:


> Yeah but signal problems comes every now and then. Also I need unlimited plan because I don't do good with limited plans, always extend the limit.



Call up the Tikona guys and ask them if they service your area. They provide reliable wireless internet and if there's a tower nearby, they might be able to help you.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 24, 2013)

Why don't you guys get a regular unlimited plan ?


----------



## dan4u (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey guys I'm out of the country right now, and I can't buy the game from Origin India or Game4u direct download. can anyone get the game from Game4u and mail me the code? I'll transfer the amount online to any account. please pm me if anyone can help me out, it costs $100 here


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 24, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Proof, or you're a troll.



I don't know if he has really done that or not but modem hacking is possible and it requires an uneducated *Cable Internet Service Provide*r, lot of luck and great knowledge in network devices and security. Its not just a job which can be done reading some Google pages. DOCSIS (Data Over Cable Services Interface Specification) is the way to go.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 24, 2013)

topgear said:


> ladies
> I've seen plenty of such "eff" Heads .. what they need is a plain kick on the arse.
> BTW, can anyone post the system requirement of Crysis 3 and how well this game is optimized for pc ??



Tell them that. I have also kinda similar room mates as SAM. So unfortunate, damn my GF used to play better than these retards. 



nginx said:


> Call up the Tikona guys and ask them if they service your area. They provide reliable wireless internet and if there's a tower nearby, they might be able to help you.



They don't. 



axes2t2 said:


> Why don't you guys get a regular unlimited plan ?



You think I haven't tried that. I have spoken to nearly every ISP and no one provides wired connection here in my area.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 24, 2013)

Bad luck


----------



## iittopper (Feb 24, 2013)

wow 2 pages of oftopic discussion ! look likes nobody is playing crysis 3 .


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 24, 2013)

What I said, was another form of Piracy.. I donot want to get infractions for it.. So im deleting my posts
BUT
If you want proof , here it is 

Research a bit about what "Haxorware" and "Forceware" are
and compare *www.speedtest.net/result/2515417601.png

 this with the data plan speed available on ortel website..
Better yet, ask some respected member from my state, if normal Ortel plans can provide this kind of speed (Saswat etc.)

Seriously after spending months here in TDF, you guys think Id just randomly start trolling ? LOL
I just wanted to share some info, nothing wrong with that
Have a good day..


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 24, 2013)

iittopper said:


> wow 2 pages of oftopic discussion ! *look likes* nobody is playing crysis 3 .



yous topped agains....ands ye..wes nots playings crysissssss....


----------



## iittopper (Feb 24, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> yous topped agains....ands ye..wes nots playings crysissssss....



If you wanna discuss something offtoppic dont spoil this thread ! make a new thread ! No more offtoppic discussion now !


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 24, 2013)

guys after i activated crysis 3 on 22nd and after logging in on origin, from the very next day it says some else is logged from another location with my email id on origin....what should i do?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 24, 2013)

iittopper said:


> If you wanna discuss something offtoppic dont spoil this thread ! make a new thread ! No more offtoppic discussion now !



Cool off. Offtopic is an integral part of forum no matter how much we hate it. Its at acceptable right now, we are basically discussing Internet speeds and related problem in a MP based game. And yes no one here likes C3 at all and so no excitement at all.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> What I said, was another form of Piracy.. I donot want to get infractions for it.. So im deleting my posts
> BUT
> If you want proof , here it is
> 
> ...


This won't work with BSNL or any large national ISP, so.........


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 24, 2013)

nope, only for DOCSIS type.. 
I think Ortel Provides service in Kolkatta tho


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> nope, only for DOCSIS type..
> I think Ortel Provides service in Kolkatta tho


DOCSIS? There's alliance, not sure if Docsis.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 24, 2013)

Do they provide cable tv and internet through same cable ?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 24, 2013)

WTF ppl this topic is totally derailed....please stop talking about ISP's or discuss about it some where else and someone please reply to my previous post...........


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Do they provide cable tv and internet through same cable ?


Yes, you have to connect using some app.



ghouse12311 said:


> guys after i activated crysis 3 on 22nd and after logging in on origin, from the very next day it says some else is logged from another location with my email id on origin....what should i do?


Your account had been hacked, please contact ea support and they will resolve it in few days.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 24, 2013)

topgear said:


> ladies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Minimum system requirements for PC

    Windows Vista, Windows 7 or Windows 8
    DirectX 11 graphics card with 1Gb Video RAM
    Dual core CPU
    2GB Memory (3GB on Vista)
    Nvidia/Intel example setup: Nvidia GTS 450, Intel Core2 Duo 2.4 Ghz (E6600)
    AMD example setup: AMD Radeon HD5770, AMD Athlon64 X2 2.7 Ghz (5200+)

Recommended system requirements for PC

    Windows Vista, Windows 7 or Windows 8
    DirectX 11 graphics card with 1GB Video RAM
    Quad core CPU
    4GB Memory
    Nvidia/Intel example setup: Nvidia GTX 560, Intel Core i3-530
    AMD example setup: AMD Radeon HD5870, AMD Phenom II X2 565

Hi-performance system requirements for PC

    Windows Vista, Windows 7 or Windows 8 
    Latest DirectX 11 graphics card 
    Latest quad core CPU
    8GB Memory
    Nvidia/Intel example setup: NVidia GTX 680, Intel Core i7-2600k
    AMD example setup: AMD Radeon HD7970, AMD Bulldozer FX4150

I think it performs pretty well in most scenarios as even a fairly low-end system with HD 5670 can play it with 30-35 fps in low at 720p, HD 7750 can play it at about 30-35 fps in low-medium settings(1600x900) , my HD 7850 can play it at 38-40 avg fps (1080p , very high). I get almost identical frames on both Crysis 2 ,3 .


----------



## nginx (Feb 24, 2013)

tkin said:


> DOCSIS? There's alliance, not sure if Docsis.



Alliance and all similar local ISPs don't provide individual customers with modems & they set limitations server side using 24Online software. Clients don't need any apps to connect, just need to login to the 24Online server via webpage.



Nerevarine said:


> Do they provide cable tv and internet through same cable ?



Absolutely not. Different cables.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh boy, I will need to tune down a lot of settings, lots of them


----------



## tkin (Feb 25, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Oh boy, I will need to tune down a lot of settings, lots of them


Just try with AA off.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah thanks. I hardly turn on AA. I just turned it on once in AC3 after getting your card.
Less than 24 hours to start this game....let's see...


----------



## topgear (Feb 25, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Tell them that. I have also kinda similar room mates as SAM. So unfortunate, damn my GF used to play better than these retards.



tell'em to read this thread and as for GF  ... good for you 



rajatGod512 said:


> Minimum system requirements for PC
> 
> Windows Vista, Windows 7 or Windows 8
> DirectX 11 graphics card with 1Gb Video RAM
> ...



thank you very much for the info .. this is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 25, 2013)

If anyone have played crysis 3,How is the bow and arrow(weapon) in the game?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 25, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> If anyone have played crysis 3,How is the bow and arrow(weapon) in the game?
> 
> If anyone have played crysis 3,How is the bow and arrow(weapon) in the game?



useless in MP, fun to play in SP....


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 25, 2013)

^Thanks


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 25, 2013)

@tkin and @Uttarpara 580 holder...how do think 580 Lightning can fair against today's cards...of course its slower but hey! it was a powerful card nonetheless...its not some 8800!...so what is the similar performance card available now... equivalent to that one from both camps if we scale it after Crysis3 performance?


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 25, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> useless in MP



u mad bro?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 25, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> u mad bro?



compared to to other weapons, it is difficult to get kills with the bow...


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 25, 2013)

Even tho I havent played the game, I can guarentee that each kill you get with a Predator bow will be really satisfying.. its like getting kills with a bolt action sniper rifle in any modern FPS..


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 25, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> @tkin and @Uttarpara 580 holder...how do think 580 Lightning can fair against today's cards...of course its slower but hey! it was a powerful card nonetheless...its not some 8800!...so what is the similar performance card available now... equivalent to that one from both camps if we scale it after Crysis3 performance?



sry but tkin sold his 580 already.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 25, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> compared to to other weapons, it is difficult to get kills with the bow...



That makes it challenging, not useless


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 25, 2013)

After seeing the album cover of crysis 3 i thought it d be as powerful as this


*img577.imageshack.us/img577/4301/ciscorambobowshot.jpg


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 25, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> That makes it challenging, not useless



sure but you will die often if you are playing with a bow and if you are using it u need to be cloaked to be effective and it is not that difficult to spot a cloaked player...its more fun to run around with a shotgun kill in one hit 

also bow needs to be balanced....


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 25, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> After seeing the album cover of crysis 3 i thought it d be as powerful as this


bow & arrow is only useful if used as a stealth weapon....& also it saves ammo


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 25, 2013)

Okay, it is impossible for to me play this. Turned down settings from Very high to high, still! FPS is dropping below 30 often!
Time for a new card.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 25, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Okay, it is impossible for to me play this. Turned down settings from Very high to high, still! FPS is dropping below 30 often!
> Time for a new card.



even on GTX580 & i7


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2013)

topgear said:


> tell'em to read this thread and as for GF  ... good for you



Nah broke up with her some months. 



cyborg47 said:


> That makes it challenging, not useless



Whats the catch why would I use it ??


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 25, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> sry but tkin sold his 580 already.



What made you assume that i do not have this information? I asked because i wanted comparative benchmarks.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 25, 2013)

So here's an extremely stupid move by Crytek. Apparently, I can't play the game because I don't have a DX-11 GPu. Whereas according to Crytek, XBox 360 & PS3 have a DX-11 GPU. Morons..


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 25, 2013)

hellknight said:


> So here's an extremely stupid move by Crytek. Apparently,* I can't play the game because I don't have a DX-11 GPu*. Whereas according to Crytek, XBox 360 & PS3 have a DX-11 GPU. Morons..



DX11 GPU....so is it DX11 exclusive?


----------



## rider (Feb 25, 2013)

Howz the game guys? I read the game is full of bugs and crashes. Is it so?


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 25, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Whats the catch why would I use it ??



Let me guess, you didn't play the multiplayer demo.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 25, 2013)

hellknight said:


> So here's an extremely stupid move by Crytek. Apparently, I can't play the game because I don't have a DX-11 GPu. Whereas according to Crytek, XBox 360 & PS3 have a DX-11 GPU. Morons..



you were going gaga over facebook


----------



## hellknight (Feb 25, 2013)

^yeah.. Went to friend's home, exchanged my GTX 260 Sonic with his 6870 for a few days.. 

@zangetsu.. Yeah it is DX 11 exclusive..


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 25, 2013)

$hittiest decision Crytek ever made


----------



## rider (Feb 25, 2013)

I read the game is full of bugs and crashes. Is it so?


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 25, 2013)

rider said:


> I read the game is full of bugs and crashes. Is it so?



Nope, haven't heard anything like that.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 25, 2013)

hellknight said:


> ^yeah.. Went to friend's home, exchanged my GTX 260 Sonic with his 6870 for a few days..
> 
> @zangetsu.. Yeah it is DX 11 exclusive..



time to upgrade your GFX  , you could sell some of those photos you take  for stock images.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 26, 2013)

rider said:


> I read the game is full of bugs and crashes. Is it so?




Yeah it is if you have **that** version of the game. If you know what I mean.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 26, 2013)

Couple of hours in the game, are you guys sure this game is not for kids? I mean what the hell! I'm walking, running, and the enemies are dead, jeez! 
On graphics, well it's great! But......I don't know..! 
I love the bow & arrows though! And that Prophet is talking now. And involvement of Psycho.
Still, lots of exclamations! 
On the optimization side, it's not great I'll say! The first two stages were HORRIBLE! But I shouldn't comment when I don't have the card they recommended, anyway...


----------



## topgear (Feb 26, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> After seeing the album cover of crysis 3 i thought it d be as powerful as this
> 
> 
> *img577.imageshack.us/img577/4301/ciscorambobowshot.jpg



brings back old memories  amyway, I don't like bows and arrows in any games but used them for fun in Dishonored, FEAR ?, BulletStrom and Singularity may be but never expected even Crysis will have such primitive shite type weapon but honestly speaking after seeing those pics of C3 with crossbows I did not expect much from this game anyway.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 26, 2013)

hellknight said:


> @zangetsu.. Yeah it is DX 11 exclusive..


then its not good for DX9..DX10 card users


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 26, 2013)

Crytek is taking a revenge on the people who were whining about crysis 2 not melting their cards enough


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 26, 2013)

Now it feels great to have a DX11 card .  Much better than the onboard intel graphics I had for 2 years .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 26, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> After seeing the album cover of crysis 3 i thought it d be as powerful as this
> 
> 
> *img577.imageshack.us/img577/4301/ciscorambobowshot.jpg



Dayum, he's bigger now.


----------



## rajnusker (Feb 26, 2013)

Hows the game? Will it run on a HD 6870?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 26, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> Hows the game? Will it run on a HD 6870?



Beta was fine on my 6850 on high-very high , 720p


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 26, 2013)

of course it will.. It runs on high on my buddy's HD 6850


----------



## hellknight (Feb 26, 2013)

I've maxed out the game.. At 768p of course


----------



## rajnusker (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't get it. If it going to run fine. Then what is ithehappy talking about bad fps? He has a GTX 580.. :/



Nerevarine said:


> of course it will.. It runs on high on my buddy's HD 6850




YGPM.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm not playing at 720p fyi, I play at 1680x1050. Forget very high, even on high it lags! So if here is someone who is playing at same resolution then only you can compare.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 26, 2013)

^^ hmm this was what i was asking about . Even 580 is not able to run it properly at that res. Fermi is really old now i see.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 26, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> I'm not playing at 720p fyi, I play at 1680x1050. Forget very high, even on high it lags! So if here is someone who is playing at same resolution then only you can compare.



i am able to play at 50-60 fps @ high but it goes down to 20-30 in the fields mission and i always get 50-60fps in MP


----------



## tkin (Feb 26, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> @tkin and @Uttarpara 580 holder...how do think 580 Lightning can fair against today's cards...of course its slower but hey! it was a powerful card nonetheless...its not some 8800!...so what is the similar performance card available now... equivalent to that one from both camps if we scale it after Crysis3 performance?


GTX580 lies between 7870 and GTX660Ti.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 26, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> i am able to play at 50-60 fps @ high but it goes down to 20-30 in the fields mission and i always get 50-60fps in MP


Well I've seen 50-55, for some seconds though.
I just wanna know if anyone here has a 680 and how much fps he got in that rainy mission, where Psycho will ladder up and you'll go across to meet him. Often fps dropped below 20 there!


----------



## rajnusker (Feb 26, 2013)

so this game works better for amd cards then?


----------



## tkin (Feb 26, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> so this game works better for amd cards then?


The exact opposite  

If you want to make your purchasing decision based on this game only, the 7970(normal) looks worse than GTX670:

*www.guru3d.com/index.php?ct=articles&action=file&id=2539
*Very High+FXAA.*


----------



## rajnusker (Feb 26, 2013)

^Is that maxed out 1080p?


----------



## tkin (Feb 26, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> ^Is that maxed out 1080p?


Very High+FXAA.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 26, 2013)

How much frames you think disabling FXAA will add @1080p ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 26, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> How much frames you think disabling FXAA will add @1080p ?


Not much, FXAA is extremely lightweight as it is, maybe 1-2 max.


----------



## topgear (Feb 27, 2013)

I've a question : this game has any kind of in-game benchmark module so that we don't have to rely on any 3rd party tool.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 27, 2013)

tkin said:


> The exact opposite
> 
> If you want to make your purchasing decision based on this game only, the 7970(normal) looks worse than GTX670:
> 
> *Very High+FXAA.*



Well that says it all, GTX580 manages 29 at that res and very high+FXAA, but i think its average FPS, so at 1600*900 and "high" instead of those can promise a good 35-40 may be? Then it should be pretty decent! 

And that benchmark, 660ti beats a 7950 ghz


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2013)

I hate it when a game prefers a particular company's card.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 27, 2013)

devs need sponsors.... 

but all games would love a 7870CF


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> devs need sponsors....
> 
> but all games would love a 7870CF



I wasn't talking about myself. Just a general idea. I mean Batman Arkham Asylum was one of the worst in this department.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 27, 2013)

Done!
Here is what I think about this game,
****ing nonsense. This surpassed Far Crap 3 to take THE WORST game ever made award!

Rating: It doesn't deserve any rating, still 2.5/10 (2.5 because of graphics)

*i56.tinypic.com/34dfr5u.gif


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 27, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I wasn't talking about myself. Just a general idea. I mean *Batman Arkham Asylum was one of the worst in this department*.



true...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 27, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Done!
> Here is what I think about this game,
> ****ing nonsense. This surpassed *Far Crap 3* to take THE WORST game ever made award!
> 
> Rating: It doesn't deserve any rating, still 2.5/10 (2.5 because of graphics)



Woah! Hold it right there, mister. 

Meh, I don't care about the minority. -.-


----------



## iittopper (Feb 28, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Woah! Hold it right there, mister.
> 
> Meh, I don't care about the minority. -.-



yep , me too


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 28, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Done!
> Here is what I think about this game,
> ****ing nonsense. This surpassed Far Crap 3 to take THE WORST game ever made award!
> 
> Rating: It doesn't deserve any rating, still 2.5/10 (2.5 because of graphics)



arent you being a bit too much pessimistic??


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 28, 2013)

Petty humans!!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Feb 28, 2013)

PUNY Humans 

I am gonna say it ,

@ithehappyy 
You are criticizing two of my favorite games . But oh , nevermind cause thats your opinion .


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 28, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Meh, I don't care about the minority. -.-


*img715.imageshack.us/img715/568/idontcare.gif
as I am entitled to my opinion.


----------



## logout20 (Feb 28, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Done!
> Here is what I think about this game,
> ****ing nonsense. This surpassed Far Crap 3 to take THE WORST game ever made award!
> 
> ...




which games you like most.....


----------



## ashis_lakra (Feb 28, 2013)

FC3 and Crysis3 are indeed beautiful games.. Hoping to get HD 7950 soon to enjoy these titles.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 28, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Done!
> Here is what I think about this game,
> ****ing nonsense. This surpassed Far Crap 3 to take THE WORST game ever made award!
> 
> Rating: It doesn't deserve any rating, still 2.5/10 (2.5 because of graphics)



make it 6.5/10...yeah yeah i know story is not that catchy..gameplay predictable and short lived....but still....Crysis3 has some graphical/visual quality which is actually next gen...give it 4 for that..at least...come'on its Crytek afterall...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 28, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> *img715.imageshack.us/img715/568/idontcare.gif
> as I am entitled to my opinion.



Thanks for that gif though. Suits my quote perfectly.

And your opinion should be in a way as not to hurt anyone. You can't shoot someone saying it's your opinion.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 28, 2013)

patch 1.1 is released


----------



## Cilus (Feb 28, 2013)

Just goint through the TechSpot review and there is a interesting cache about the CPU performance. Crysis 2 used to be one of the handful of games which can scale up to 8 Cores, not optimally but can use and Crysis 3 is just a true Multi-Core optimized titles. It scales well in all the available Cores and the Dual Core processors like i3 3220 can't cope up with the quad core processors, even a A10 Trinity is more than 10 FPS ahead of it, even at 1080P resolution.


----------



## d3p (Feb 28, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Just goint through the TechSpot review and there is a interesting cache about the CPU performance. Crysis 2 used to be one of the handful of games which can scale up to 8 Cores, not optimally but can use and Crysis 3 is just a true Multi-Core optimized titles. It scales well in all the available Cores and the Dual Core processors like i3 3220 can't cope up with the quad core processors, even a A10 Trinity is more than 10 FPS ahead of it, even at 1080P resolution.
> View attachment 9175



Good to see you in a Gaming Thread. Where do my i7 2600k lies, when its paired with HD7970 ??


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 28, 2013)

*imageshack.us/scaled/large/259/crysis3exe2013022818094.jpg


*imageshack.us/scaled/large/201/crysis3exe2013022817043.jpg

graphical


----------



## tkin (Feb 28, 2013)

d3p said:


> Good to see you in a Gaming Thread. Where do my i7 2600k lies, when its paired with HD7970 ??


It will be between 3770k and 8350, I'd say on that chart it will be around 62-63FPS.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 28, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> graphical




@what res @which settings?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 28, 2013)

1600x900...


----------



## sam142000 (Mar 1, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what app are you using to display the GPU stats on the top left?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 1, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure you have enabled Maximum graphics setting?

Well tbh, graphics were amazing! Just two examples:


Spoiler



*img547.imageshack.us/img547/4846/crysis32013022600254916.jpg

*img10.imageshack.us/img10/673/crysis32013022716294387.jpg





NVIDIAGeek said:


> *And your opinion should be in a way as not to hurt anyone*. You can't shoot someone saying it's your opinion.


*img199.imageshack.us/img199/5844/facepalm.gif
It's beyond me how could anyone get *hurt* with a comment on a *GAME*! Jeez! And that shooting thing is completely irrelevant!


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

With 5hrs play time(SP) C3 has entered my gaming backlog as maybe.

TR takes the lead now, with DS3 and Ace combat


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 1, 2013)

Lol, for the lag on first two missions and wasting time elsewhere my time was 6 hours 15 mins!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2013)

tkin said:


> With 5hrs play time(SP) C3 has entered my gaming backlog as maybe.
> 
> TR takes the lead now, with DS3 and Ace combat



Same here. Just that Ace Combat is in 2nd position in my list.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 1, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> *img199.imageshack.us/img199/5844/facepalm.gif
> It's beyond me how could anyone get *hurt* with a comment on a *GAME*! Jeez! And that shooting thing is completely irrelevant!



*i1.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/004/815/lol-guy.jpg

Hurt, as in "don't-f***-with-majority". Not *assets.diylol.com/hfs/a9a/bc8/a1b/resized/crying-baby-meme-generator-like-this-293f44.jpg


----------



## tkin (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, someone's about to get banned, good knowing ya


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 1, 2013)

For posting memes? this is blasphemy!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 1, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> For posting memes? this is blasphemy!!



Amen.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 1, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Are you sure you have enabled Maximum graphics setting?
> 
> Well tbh, graphics were amazing! Just two examples:



its on medium... but that does not justify those instances..



tkin said:


> Well, someone's about to get banned, good knowing ya



 



cyborg47 said:


> For posting memes? this is blasphemy!!





TDF keepers should look into fixing the site rather than banning guys for using meme. 

*on topic:*

well, to be honest, i think we have a perfect non-synthetic Benchmark software in our hands with crysis 3. i dont think i'll ever be playing this game again.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 1, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> TDF keepers should look into fixing the site rather than banning guys for using meme.



Are we making a blind assumption here, or has it really happened before, mods banning people for using memes?


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 1, 2013)

Got mah first onshore salary today..i will definitely play Crysis3 once...savings starts now...one more step towards Titan or which ever card lies in future to bring down this game to its knees. It definitely has something in its visuals which is worth of at least one round of beating. But BF and AC series are just behind the queue. Never touched the titles, awaiting return flight in October.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 1, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> its on medium... but that does not justify those instances..


So I don't get it! You can't expect very high = medium!


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2013)

Relax. Come back to the game.



anirbandd said:


> TDF keepers should look into fixing the site rather than banning guys for using meme.


well, there isn't any bug now. Apart from the double posting one...which I never face.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 2, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> *Hurt, as in "don't-f***-with-majority".*


Nonsense.

This is the release note of Update 1.1:



> Fix for users getting stuck in the Pinger
> Fix for Flashbang/Smoke grenade reactions not displaying in Kill Cam
> Fix for crosshair becoming invisible after certain actions
> Fixes for squads joining and disconnecting from servers
> ...



It's a big update though.


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 2, 2013)

so...finished crysis 3..since someone gifted me the hunter edition 

my reaction to CRYTEK

*i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/239/933/63b.png


i want a DX 11 HD reboot of original Crysis


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 2, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Are we making a blind assumption here, or has it really happened before, mods banning people for using memes?


i took the queue from tkin's post.. he has been a member far longer than me, so i was assuming that such thing have occured in the past 



sam_738844 said:


> Got mah first onshore salary today..i will definitely play Crysis3 once...savings starts now...one more step towards Titan or which ever card lies in future to bring down this game to its knees. It definitely has something in its visuals which is worth of at least one round of beating. But BF and AC series are just behind the queue. Never touched the titles, awaiting return flight in October.


congo!! 
you wont have anything to lose if you dont play Crysis3. on the contrary, 5hrs of your valuable time will be saved 



ithehappy said:


> So I don't get it! You can't expect very high = medium!


true, but that does not mean that at medium setting we will get HalfLife like textures. as it is the game itself is a dreadful experience. 



ico said:


> Relax. Come back to the game.
> well, there isn't any bug now. Apart from the double posting one...which I never face.



well, thanks


----------



## topgear (Mar 2, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> well, to be honest, i think we have a perfect non-synthetic Benchmark software in our hands with crysis 3. i dont think i'll ever be playing this game again.



so this game has any built in benchmark module like sleeping dogs or still crysis needs 3rd party apps for benchmarking ?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 2, 2013)

No.
Found something called service records btw, it shows you all the data related your missions gameplay. Cool. My accuracy however was 44%, reminded me how bad I am!


----------



## tkin (Mar 2, 2013)

Since my post got deleted:

*Played Crysis 3 on a friend's PC, 4hrs 50mins play time, waste of that entire time, Crytek is going downhill, thanks to EA, they are so good at ruining franchisees(NFS, Crysis, Mass Effect are only but a few).*


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 2, 2013)

I believe there is no reason to continue this thread, Benchmarks are available in all over the internet, gameplay is revealed in You tube, Experiences are shared in Origin forum, and we have discussed enough how graphically intensive, yet worthless and time-wasting game it is. There must be better games out there worth putting time in than to discuss how bad another game such as this...has become.

Its not like that posting on "lets discuss how stupid Crysis3 is" is very very critically important "ON-TOPIC" subject  and deviating from it is subject to deletion of posts. Crysis3 is there, its not good, everyone..lets play it once or let us not, uninstall it and get over it. End of Story.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 2, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Nonsense.



Care to elaborate?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 2, 2013)

tkin said:


> Since my post got deleted:
> 
> *Played Crysis 3 on a friend's PC, 4hrs 50mins play time, waste of that entire time, Crytek is going downhill, thanks to EA, they are so good at ruining franchisees(NFS, Crysis, Mass Effect are only but a few).*



hope they dont mess around with Dragon Age 3..


----------



## tkin (Mar 2, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> hope they dont mess around with Dragon Age 3..


Oh, they will ruin it alright. Stupid story and followed by 40% of gameplay distributed across 50DLCs. Total cost? Solid $200.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 2, 2013)

I think people overestimated crysis 3.Guys,is it 'that' much bad?How will you rate crysis3 againest crysis2?


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 2, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> I think people overestimated crysis 3.Guys,is it 'that' much bad?How will you rate crysis3 againest crysis2?



*Internet*..it can make people hate anything


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> hope they dont mess around with Dragon Age 3..



From the look of Bioware and their condition they surely will.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 2, 2013)

Nope it's not 'that' bad, it's worse. C2 was way better than it. Let alone Warhead.
Just play it, you'll get it.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 2, 2013)

Lol....Ithehappy doesnt seem to be happy about crysis3 while Cyborg47 thinks just the opposite..Mmmm time to play crysis3 and find out how i'd be


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 2, 2013)

Started playing Crysis 3 , It is fun with the bow actually . I overall enjoyed it . Story looks good and the visuals are amazing . Currently at the beginning of Root of All Evil Level.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 2, 2013)

Credit: hellknight..


----------



## hellknight (Mar 2, 2013)

^^Chor


----------



## RCuber (Mar 2, 2013)

^^ fixed


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 2, 2013)

facing a weird problem... 
i am in the Red Star Rising level, at the point where I cross a bridge with Cell units on it [after the dune buggy driving]... i cleared the bridge and entered the tower at the end. 
now, after going down the stairs, I drop into the water below, and the game crashes.

any suggestions??

meanwhile, the same graphical  as i said before.. this is inside the said bridge tower..
*imageshack.us/scaled/large/854/crysis3exe2013030217191.jpg

*imageshack.us/scaled/large/824/crysis3exe2013030217182.jpg
and dont tell this is due to my settings.. my texture setting is on Highest. 

Crytek: *Boo Boo*.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 3, 2013)

Well it never cashed for me! I'll play that level once more to see that stairs texture...
@Nanducob: Cyborg likes alien / fantasy games, I hate them. Simple


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 3, 2013)

even I got these textures in the level Welcome to the Jungle . I dont exactly remember but I think it was around one of the bridges , it looked odd . But eh, ...


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 3, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> facing a weird problem...
> i am in the Red Star Rising level, at the point where I cross a bridge with Cell units on it [after the dune buggy driving]... i cleared the bridge and entered the tower at the end.
> now, after going down the stairs, I drop into the water below, and the game crashes.
> 
> any suggestions??



any help??


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 3, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> any help??




[youtube]yQXbyeztSe4[/youtube]


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 3, 2013)

but didnt solve my Problem..


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> [youtube]yQXbyeztSe4[/youtube]


  

This is what C3 is, lots of GERAPHIIICS, no gameplay, no story, monkey AI(wait, monkey ai is better), and finally not worth your time or money.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 3, 2013)

tkin said:


> This is what C3 is, lots of GERAPHIIICS, no gameplay, no story, monkey AI(wait, monkey ai is better), and finally not worth your time or money.



Just like every other crysis game out there?


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Just like every other crysis game out there?


Crysis and Warhead.

*i.imgur.com/PGKtjW8.png


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 3, 2013)

Warhead? seriously?


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Warhead? seriously?


Psycho, the definition of bad@$$ery, well story sucked, but better than Crysis 3 any day, this one makes no sense at all.

I'd have given C3 8/10 if they made Psycho the game character.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 4, 2013)

I am liking this game very much , Played a bit today blew the dam at the cell facility in The root of all evil level and saved it there .


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 4, 2013)

tkin said:


> Psycho, the definition of bad@$$ery, well story sucked, but better than Crysis 3 any day, this one makes no sense at all.
> 
> I'd have given C3 8/10 if they made Psycho the game character.



Well good for you. This game is getting a lot of mixed reaction, some of it is extremely positive and some of it is completely negative


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 4, 2013)

tkin said:


> Psycho, the definition of bad@$$ery, well story sucked, but better than Crysis 3 any day, this one makes no sense at all.
> 
> I'd have given C3 8/10 if they made Psycho the game character.


Can someone ****ING tell me how on earth a person who shoots himself in the previous version just pop up in this game and as the lead character as well? Okay, his damn mind didn't die, but how come he physically is present? Where the **** did Alcatraz go? Damn, this is more confusing and actually nonsense than that Ink monster in Far Crap 3!


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 4, 2013)

oh hey! I'm going to ****ing tell you, to pay some ****ing attention while you're playing   
Have you totally missed the line, "They call me Prophet" or "you and me marine.." at the end of Crysis 2? or you didn't understand what they meant?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 4, 2013)

On a side note they also call him "Profit" ... If you know what I am saying


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 4, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> oh hey! I'm going to ****ing tell you, to pay some ****ing attention while you're playing
> Have you totally missed the line, "They call me Prophet" or "you and me marine.." at the end of Crysis 2? or you didn't understand what they meant?


No I don't get YOU, but yeah I did get what C2 ending tried (?) to say. Just at the beginning of C2 it's CLEARLY SHOWN that Prophet SHOT HIMSELF in head. And before that he took some guy, who was surviving or dead God knows, named as Alcatraz, to wear the damn NS of Prophet and continue the mission. As Prophet was rotting in his body (if that could be called a body!).
And now we start C3, see Prophet as the lead character, and he talks, and I always thought it's Alcatraz definitely, anyone other than Alien would think the same  and then at end I see Prophet. So for a human being like me (I won't be a human being anymore if I continue to play some crap like this, but that's a different issue altogether), there could be two possibilities,
1- Prophet didn't die with that headshot! In that case whole C2 story is a bunch of crap!
2- Or Alcatraz looks like Prophet or a twin of him? If not, where did Alcatraz go?
Now did you understand what I mean?


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 4, 2013)

Here's a line from the ending of C3



> Claire: The nanites in your suit are free. That means they can transform into anything - any form imaginable.



That means Prophet has the ability to transform into anyone/anything...even Nicki Minaj. He chose to tranform into Laurence Barnes in the end, and he did...hope that clears your confusion. As for Alcatraz's existence, we will never know, he probably exists as a biological being within the nano suit, but Prophet is in control.


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Can someone ****ING tell me how on earth a person who shoots himself in the previous version just pop up in this game and as the lead character as well? Okay, his damn mind didn't die, but how come he physically is present? Where the **** did Alcatraz go? Damn, this is more confusing and actually nonsense than that Ink monster in Far Crap 3!


The suite is like a parasite, it can actually meld with a person, combine with his existence and become one, sort of like an AI like Doc Ock in Spiderman 2, when prophet killed himself he didn't kill the AI, he killed himself, but think of it like this, although without a body the suite can no longer function but prophet's memories live inside the AI, the suite is no longer a suite any more, when alcatraz puts it back on, the modified ai starts to meld with alcatraz's mind, the ai link works both ways.

If you had studied biology, you would know its possible to modify a bacteria by altering its genes, now that say you have bacteria A(i.e gene A), this is prophet, now you modify with gene X, now prophet is AX, now you take this gene out and the bacteria dies, but AX gene is still active, lets call it Y, now you modify bacteria B with Y, you have YB, now this new bacteria will have traits from A as well as modified gene X and new gene B, you have YB i.e AXB (gross simplification but if you had studied biology then this concept will be very much clear to you by now).


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Warhead? seriously?



Well Warhead is much better than this and C2.


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 4, 2013)

tkin said:


> The suite is like a parasite, it can actually meld with a person, combine with his existence and become one, sort of like an AI like Doc Ock in Spiderman 2, *when prophet killed himself he didn't kill the AI, he killed himself, but think of it like this, although without a body the suite can no longer function but prophet's memories live inside the AI, the suite is no longer a suite any more, when alcatraz puts it back on, the modified ai starts to meld with alcatraz's mind, the ai link works both ways*.
> 
> *If you had studied biology, you would know its possible to modify a bacteria by altering its genes, now that say you have bacteria A(i.e gene A), this is prophet, now you modify with gene X, now prophet is AX, now you take this gene out and the bacteria dies, but AX gene is still active, lets call it Y, now you modify bacteria B with Y, you have YB, now this new bacteria will have traits from A as well as modified gene X and new gene B, you have YB i.e AXB (gross simplification* but if you had studied biology then this concept will be very much clear to you by now).




OMG he knows so much!!!!!! tkin is the mad scientist who invented the nano suit!!!!

*img341.imageshack.us/img341/9028/omgrageface.png


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> OMG he knows so much!!!!!! tkin is the mad scientist who invented the nano suit!!!!


*i.imgur.com/gmdzEc2.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Mar 4, 2013)

@anirband what fps you getting @ what res


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 4, 2013)

Tkin: Yeah, I get it now. Read Biology too, just didn't think of it!


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 4, 2013)

so,u all pissed with the performance of C3?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 4, 2013)

4char FFFFUUUU TOO MANY SPOILERS


----------



## d3p (Mar 4, 2013)

Those who don't like CRYSIS 3, Just stay away from this thread & get a life.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 4, 2013)

d3p said:


> Those who don't like CRYSIS 3, Just stay away from this thread & get a life.


So is there a rule something like that? If I hate a game I need to stay away from a topic! What'd be the point then, only discussions of some kiddish fanboys? 
Sorry, but your comment is totally nonsense.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 4, 2013)

LOL


----------



## d3p (Mar 4, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> So is there a rule something like that? If I hate a game I need to stay away from a topic! What'd be the point then, only discussions of some kiddish fanboys?
> Sorry, but your comment is totally nonsense.



Its good that we don't have any special rule. 
I haven't played Crysis 3 as of now, but looking forward to give a try. But the thing is too much of complaint is not digestible sometimes, specially for those, who haven't played yet or going to play after those patch are officially released. And specially when the Game gets praised by lot & also criticized in equal.

Now the best thing for those who played it, is stop ranting how bad the plot is or how bad the AI is designed. 

P.S : I'm no Crysis Fanboy..


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 4, 2013)

d3p said:


> Its good that we don't have any special rule.
> I haven't played Crysis 3 as of now, but looking forward to give a try. But the thing is too much of complaint is not digestible sometimes, specially for those, who haven't played yet or going to play after those patch are officially released. And specially when the Game gets praised by lot & also criticized in equal.
> 
> Now the best thing for those who played it, is stop ranting how bad the plot is or how bad the AI is designed.
> ...


Sorry dude, again, I don't agree with you at all.
Those who wanna play, will/should play this anyway, regardless of positive/negative comments. I've started this game after seeing such poor opinions on this game, those comments didn't change my mind or wish of playing this by even half percentage. But that's because I don't really care about others opinions.
This game deserves to be criticised, pretty badly. If you like a game, you come and praise that and give good rating, you hate it just do the opposite. It's simple.
And this is a game we are talking about, how do you even bring something like 'digestible' in it? We are not talking about a person or someone in someone's family! 
:what:
I think a simple thing Digit members forget from time to time, is that, "Everyone is entitled to his/her opinion". Whether you like it or not, a different thing. You CAN NOT put your words in others mouth. You can't digest if a game is criticized? Well sorry dude, time to consult a doctor (and I'm not saying this to you, but all, especially those who likes to keep nagging until he likes or forces someone with his opinion)
Meh!
PS: I'm not a fanboy of anything.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> so,u all pissed with the performance of C3?



Nope. The duration of SP campaign.


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Mar 4, 2013)

*Crysis 3 Problem 

 I have installed Crysis 3 on my Sammy Laptop with i7+8gb RAM+650M  graphics card+Samsung SSD 250gb and windows 8(clean install from win7)  it doesn't work guys.. after going for the new  campaign the intro video  goes very smooth.. and then its just black  screen?? how to resolve  this issue...*

I updated all the drivers.. Nvidia Graphics...+  Integrated Graphics Intel Driver.. Updated Crysis 3 to 1.1 Using the  patch Given.. Also tried Using different compatibility settings etc.,

Issue still persists...!!!

Help me guys..!!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 4, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> so,u all pissed with the performance of C3?



 NO , I think its very good.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 4, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> NO , I think its very good.



, no ways


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 4, 2013)

Crysis 1 relvealed, "WOW, CRYTEK IS AMAZING, THEY ARE THE FUTURE OF PC GRAPHICS, NEXT GEN IS HERE, SCREW THE CONSOLES..BLAH BLAH"

Crysis 2 without dx11, "WTF CRYSIS 2 SUCKS, CRYTEK SOLD OUT TO THE CONSOLES, THEY ARE AN ABOMINATION, BETRAYERS!!!"

Crysis 3.... 


theserpent said:


> , no ways



Talk about double standards


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 4, 2013)

theserpent said:


> , no ways


Don't hurt the kids.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2013)

theserpent said:


> , no ways



Strictly talking about the performance. It performs nicely. Not talking about the game at all.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 5, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Don't hurt the kids.



Lol it doesn't perform great in my system xD
you have a gtx580


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 5, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Don't hurt the kids.



Meanwhile, its the same kids who complained about the dumbed down graphics of Crysis 2, complain about C3's performance 
hypocrisy much?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 5, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Lol it doesn't perform great in my system xD
> you have a gtx580



It performs good in mine , 35 avg 23 min 61 max . FXAA+ High . I dont consider that bad and I find it fun to play.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 5, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> facing a weird problem...
> i am in the Red Star Rising level, at the point where I cross a bridge with Cell units on it [after the dune buggy driving]... i cleared the bridge and entered the tower at the end.
> now, after going down the stairs, I drop into the water below, and the game crashes.
> 
> ...


Okay dude, as I have said earlier, those screenshots looked kinda weird to me, and now I can confrim, there is something wrong with your PC mate, I played that damn level and exactly that part, in fact I checked every stairs, well, see how it looks on mine. And this time it's on Medium - Medium, not High.


Spoiler



*img29.imageshack.us/img29/8619/crysis32013030523062569.jpg

*img853.imageshack.us/img853/1549/crysis32013030523090161.jpg



One thing though, I did see that buttery graphic for one second though, when? When the game was running and I minimized it, to check mail, and then went back, then just for one or two secs max I saw something like yours, but as I said then it got better / normal!


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 6, 2013)

so...am i allowed to spam gameplay pics here?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 6, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> so...am i allowed to spam gameplay pics here?


WTH?


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 6, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> so...am i allowed to spam gameplay pics here?



bring 'em on!!!


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 6, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/FCNaKHIl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/pwdvcf7l.jpg
*i.imgur.com/VIFWbOxl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/E0fvegLl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/qcqiCjKl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/NzGAi2Il.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Ms9DmTGl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/0OhgK6Jl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/II2qtGLl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/xvsj4Ejl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/OzjYFz4l.jpg
*i.imgur.com/yC5as0jl.jpg


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 6, 2013)

Fps ^^ error???

FPS ^^ ERROR???


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 6, 2013)

^^ When V-Sync is turned off and a video or menu is there FRAPS goes bizzare .


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Lol it doesn't perform great in my system xD
> you have a gtx580



which cpu ?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Fps ^^ error???
> 
> FPS ^^ ERROR???



Nope Fraps Error.


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 6, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Okay dude, as I have said earlier, those screenshots looked kinda weird to me, and now I can confrim, there is something wrong with your PC mate, I played that damn level and exactly that part, in fact I checked every stairs, well, see how it looks on mine. And this time it's on Medium - Medium, not High.
> One thing though, I did see that buttery graphic for one second though, when? When the game was running and I minimized it, to check mail, and then went back, then just for one or two secs max I saw something like yours, but as I said then it got better / normal!



This reminds me of Borderlands2 when i used to alt-tab out and then re enter, the game took some time to initialize textures in terrain, vegetation, details...first it seemed blurred and then in seconds it comes to normal....but it only happened if i turn phyx on, the extra visuals take time to initialize more...like particles...does it have anything to do with Phyx in this game?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2013)

I don't know about that this texture problem is there is many games when you Alt+Tab but only for a couple of second.


----------



## asingh (Mar 6, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I don't know about that this texture problem is there is many games when you Alt+Tab but only for a couple of second.



That happens, cause the GPU kicks back in, and starts to re-render. It is quite fast.

Boy....those graphics..look nice.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 13, 2013)

*They Called Him Prophet, REMEMBER HIM.*


----------



## gameranand (Mar 13, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> *They Called Him Prophet, REMEMBER HIM.*



Its hard to remember with C3 like game.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 14, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Its hard to remember with C3 like game.



 I liked it.


----------



## rider (Mar 14, 2013)

Running fine in my HD 6770M 2GB DDR5 in 1366x768. The gameplay is more interesting but initially quite difficult.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 14, 2013)

^^ Have you played earlier Crysis games


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 14, 2013)

rider said:


> Running fine in my HD 6770M 2GB DDR5 in 1366x768. The gameplay is more interesting but initially quite difficult.



play Crysis and Warhead on the highest difficulty setting first. Then you'll know what Crysis3 has done with story delivery and AI.  damn Crytek



rajatGod512 said:


> ^^ Have you played earlier Crysis games



i guess he hasnt.



ithehappy said:


> Okay dude, as I have said earlier, those screenshots looked kinda weird to me, and now I can confrim, there is something wrong with your PC mate, I played that damn level and exactly that part, in fact I checked every stairs, well, see how it looks on mine. And this time it's on Medium - Medium, not High.
> 
> One thing though, I did see that buttery graphic for one second though, when? When the game was running and I minimized it, to check mail, and then went back, then just for one or two secs max I saw something like yours, but as I said then it got better / normal!



hmmm.. cant figure out the problem.. can you post a screen shot of your Advanced Graphics Menu??

btw, this game has Major conflicts. *pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Crysis_3#MSI_Afterburner_causes_crash <<----- this happened with me. Multiple times. Once just after the last screenshot i posted. 



sam_738844 said:


> This reminds me of Borderlands2 when i used to alt-tab out and then re enter, the game took some time to initialize textures in terrain, vegetation, details...first it seemed blurred and then in seconds it comes to normal....but it only happened if i turn phyx on, the extra visuals take time to initialize more...like particles...does it have anything to do with Phyx in this game?



yep thats Texture Fade-In. With Physx on, the GPU has extra load for processing.. thats why it takes more time for the textures to initialize. 



gameranand said:


> Its hard to remember with C3 like game.



 true!!


----------



## rider (Mar 14, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^^ Have you played earlier Crysis games



Yes I played the warhead. It was graphically awesome but gameplay was quite boring. I half played Crysis 2 because my save files lost. The gameplay was good but some errors of the game freak me out.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 14, 2013)

Played Crysis Warhead somehow with lowest settings on my Old PC. Wasn't able to complete it due to Graphics.

Started with Crysis 3 , today. After getting a glimpse of pratyush's post in FB.


----------



## ratul (Mar 14, 2013)

yeah, they have dumbed down the AI drastically from previous games, and story??? haha, that's a joke now in C3..
btw, it's running good on my 15R turbo, getting 35fps in med-high settings in 720p resolution..
​


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I liked it.



I like many games but don't remember them. Its about remembering a series.


----------



## Myth (Mar 14, 2013)

Overall score wise, which is the best Crysis version as of now ?


----------



## iittopper (Mar 14, 2013)

Myth said:


> Overall score wise, which is the best Crysis version as of now ?



Crysis 1 ofc . I am playing crysis 3 just for the sake of graphics roaming here and there and admiring the beauty of the game !


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 14, 2013)

getting 25-30fps on medium-high settings at stock clock on gt640m ddr3 and i7 3610qm. 
res: 1366x768.
on high it drops to 20fps.

any tweaks ????


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm yet to play the game, but one of my friends who absolutely hated crysis 2 for what it was(duh!  ), said a lot of things have been fixed and improved in C3. He particularly praised the AI and the level design. I ll probably get the game by monday, so lets see how true he is.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2013)

Myth said:


> Overall score wise, which is the best Crysis version as of now ?



Crysis 1 and Crydid Warhead.


----------



## d3p (Mar 15, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I'm yet to play the game, but one of my friends who absolutely hated crysis 2 for what it was(duh!  ), said a lot of things have been fixed and improved in C3. He particularly praised the AI and the level design. I ll probably get the game by monday, so lets see how true he is.



Well, initially i had those P-rated Crysis 2 & believe me it never crashed neither i hated it too. I like the AI & Gameplay, though the story is not so good. Later i went on & bought the Original Crysis 2 & my HD 7970 can't handle it with Full ON. So waiting for my next HD 7970 [never settle bundle includes Bioshock Infinity & Crysis 3].


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 15, 2013)

d3p said:


> Well, initially i had those P-rated Crysis 2 & believe me it never crashed neither i hated it too. I like the AI & Gameplay, though the story is not so good. Later i went on & bought the Original Crysis 2 & my HD 7970 can't handle it with Full ON. So waiting for my next HD 7970 [never settle bundle includes Bioshock Infinity & Crysis 3].



Good for you, I regretted my purchase, the bugs were so annoying, the AI was broken most of the time. I enjoyed it, but it was still a nightmare, particularly when you spend money on something and it doesn't live up to your expectations


----------



## ghouse12311 (Mar 15, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I'm yet to play the game, but one of my friends who absolutely hated crysis 2 for what it was(duh!  ), said a lot of things have been fixed and improved in C3. He particularly praised the AI and the level design. I ll probably get the game by monday, so lets see how true he is.



i don't know why people are complaining about AI in Crysis 3...i think the AI is fine, the only problem is cloak..when you use it there is no way the enemies can find you they will not see you even you if stand very close to them....just cloak, use bow, kill enemies, hide and recharge energy, pick up used arrows and repeat this again and again...they cant even touch you

but if u you play it like a standard FPS..i think it is a first class shooter


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 15, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> i don't know why people are complaining about AI in Crysis 3...i think the AI is fine, the only problem is cloak..when you use it there is no way the enemies can find you they will not see you even you if stand very close to them....just cloak, use bow, kill enemies, hide and recharge energy, pick up used arrows and repeat this again and again...they cant even touch you
> 
> but if u you play it like a standard FPS..i think it is a first class shooter



Like I said, the internet can make people hate anything


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 15, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> i don't know why people are complaining about AI in Crysis 3...i think the AI is fine, *the only problem is cloak..when you use it there is no way the enemies can find you they will not see you even you if stand very close to them....just cloak, use bow, kill enemies, hide and recharge energy, pick up used arrows and repeat this again and again...they cant even touch you*
> 
> but if u you play it like a standard FPS..i think it is a first class shooter



the cloak is a major part of the gameplay mechanics... if its foolproof and enemies cant see you and you become god-like, whats the point?? it should be challenging, no???

btw, "they will not see you even you if stand very close to them" ----------> they will see you. ramp up your difficulty level


----------



## d3p (Mar 15, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> i don't know why people are complaining about AI in Crysis 3...i think the AI is fine, the only problem is cloak..when you use it there is no way the enemies can find you they will not see you even you if stand very close to them....just cloak, use bow, kill enemies, hide and recharge energy, pick up used arrows and repeat this again and again...they cant even touch you
> 
> but if u you play it like a standard FPS..i think it is a first class shooter



Let me tell you one thing. Cloak Mode is not meant to be used for the entire gameplay session. Although its entirely depending on you to decide. But i guess Cloak Mode exactly meant that. You will be Mr. India for sometime.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Mar 15, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> the cloak is a major part of the gameplay mechanics... if its foolproof and enemies cant see you and you become god-like, whats the point?? it should be challenging, no???
> 
> btw, "they will not see you even you if stand very close to them" ----------> they will see you. ramp up your difficulty level



i am playing on highest difficulty available on first install (don't remember the name) and i am easily able to walk behind the enemies and make stealth kills



d3p said:


> Let me tell you one thing. Cloak Mode is not meant to be used for the entire gameplay session. Although its entirely depending on you to decide. But i guess Cloak Mode exactly meant that. You will be Mr. India for sometime.



if you are using the bow you can stay cloaked 99% of the time.....


----------



## d3p (Mar 15, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> if you are using the bow you can stay cloaked 99% of the time.....



Didn't know about this. Yet to play this game.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 15, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> *i am playing on highest difficulty available on first install (don't remember the name) and i am easily able to walk behind the enemies and make stealth kills*
> 
> if you are using the bow you can stay cloaked 99% of the time.....



Oh My 

you call this a GOOD AI???


----------



## ghouse12311 (Mar 15, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Oh My
> 
> you call this a GOOD AI???



as I said previously, AI is very bad when you use at lot of cloak, as soon as you come out the cloak they will hit you hard...

if you you don't use cloak and just use armor and play it like standard fps...its really great...

also you guys are talking about SP only....go play MP its very fun, but the only problem is that the number if players are very less...


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 15, 2013)

Cloak makes it very easy to play, . Without Cloak its fun.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 15, 2013)

I like the tone in that voice where it says 'CLOAK ENGAGED'! (in crysis 2,hope its in 3 also)


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 15, 2013)

Was deciding whether to watch a movie or play this crap once again, made the right choice :/


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 15, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Was deciding whether to watch a movie or play this crap once again, made the right choice :/



Dude, not again. What's the point? you didn't like it, so move on, why trash talk about it?


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 16, 2013)

I dont know why people hating this game so far i am liking it playing everything on high with 20-30 fps n 2x msaa.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 16, 2013)

Finally found a video showing all the nano suit kit locations!
Crysis 3 Walkthrough - All Nanosuit Upgrade Locations - IGN Video

If anyone has a better/more detailed video do post here.


----------



## ratul (Mar 16, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Finally found a video showing all the nano suit kit locations!
> Crysis 3 Walkthrough - All Nanosuit Upgrade Locations - IGN Video
> 
> If anyone has a better/more detailed video do post here.



i have been following this one, it's pretty neat and accurate, the guy has done a great job:
​


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 16, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> I dont know why people hating this game so far i am liking it playing everything on high with 20-30 fps n 2x msaa.



Go with fxaa and ditch msaa , you will have a good boost in fps .


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 16, 2013)

Anyone tried this settings?

*i.imgur.com/R9esK34l.png


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2013)

thanks for the pic and it's comforting to know I'll be able to play this in " High " settings.

BTW, the test used which CPU ?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2013)

@ SP
Thanks for those benchmarks


----------



## player100 (Mar 17, 2013)

Update the latest BETA driver (314.21) from nvidia website. NVIDIA users won't have to face any more fps fluctuation problem.......


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 17, 2013)

player100 said:


> Update the latest BETA driver (314.21) from nvidia website. NVIDIA users won't have to face any more fps fluctuation problem.......



Is this the Beta Version or not meant for Notebook GPU ?? The Latest one I was able to find was 314.07 for download.


----------



## player100 (Mar 17, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Is this the Beta Version or not meant for Notebook GPU ?? The Latest one I was able to find was 314.07 for download.



Try this link:
NVIDIA Driver Downloads - Advanced Search


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 17, 2013)

player100 said:


> Try this link:
> NVIDIA Driver Downloads - Advanced Search



it seems that my GPU GT640m isn't compatible with that version. I downloaded and tried to install it , but its reporting , compatible hardware not found.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 17, 2013)

any idea how crysis 3 would work on my laptop? i3-380m/gt 540m/3gb ram


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 17, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> any idea how crysis 3 would work on my laptop? i3-380m/gt 540m/3gb ram



Probably , lowest settings.


----------



## player100 (Mar 17, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> any idea how crysis 3 would work on my laptop? i3-380m/gt 540m/3gb ram



U will have to run it on low resolution, maybe 1024 X 768 with other settings medium/high.... OR 1366 X 768 with other settings medium/low...
but don't 4get to update ur driver.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> any idea how crysis 3 would work on my laptop? i3-380m/gt 540m/3gb ram



Skip the game it ain't worth the trouble.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 17, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> any idea how crysis 3 would work on my laptop? i3-380m/gt 540m/3gb ram





gameranand said:


> Skip the game it ain't worth the trouble.





play Tomb Raider instead. 

If it runs


----------



## d3p (Mar 18, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Dude, not again. What's the point? you didn't like it, so move on, why trash talk about it?



Dude. Just move on. I would say try the Game. Its really good. Got it bundled with my HD 7970.

JFYI..Amazing bling Bling....Eye Kandy...

*i.imgur.com/8appblp.jpg

*i.imgur.com/TQxD6oh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/cYqCPcz.jpg


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 18, 2013)

Just installed this game and I'm so happy 
 Not because of gameplay but because this is perhaps the first official game to support asymmetrical crossfire.( It shows a rectangular box stating amd dual graphics technology after enabling cf). Got 60+ fps 

*img441.imageshack.us/img441/3002/crysis3crossfirecheck.jpg


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 18, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Just installed this game and I'm so happy
> Not because of gameplay but because this is perhaps the first official game to support asymmetrical crossfire.( It shows a rectangular box stating amd dual graphics technology after enabling cf). Got 60+ fps



wow, dude! that's an awesome increase in FPS. What are the display settings you have configured ??


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 18, 2013)

dafuq FPS!!

which cards are you using??



Rishi. said:


> wow, dude! that's an awesome increase in FPS. What are the display settings you have configured ??



dude, how did you get so many lines for your siggy??


----------



## Myth (Mar 18, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> dude, how did you get so many lines for your siggy??



Ya, seriously !!


----------



## RCuber (Mar 18, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> also you guys are talking about SP only....go play MP its very fun, but the only problem is that the number if players are very less...



I played the beta, it was really disappointing that most of the enemy was cloaked .. im giving C3 a skip.. atleast the MP .


----------



## d3p (Mar 18, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I played the beta, it was really disappointing that most of the enemy was cloaked .. im giving C3 a skip.. atleast the MP .



imagine if every player over MP is cloaked ?? No one kills no one & people will have Peace in valley.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 18, 2013)

Myth said:


> Ya, seriously !!


:sorcery: , .
Have you tried editing it recently ?



RCuber said:


> I played the beta, it was really disappointing that most of the enemy was cloaked .. im giving C3 a skip.. atleast the MP .



DAFAQ!!!!! , everyone cloaked up ???!!1 Man , that's pretty Sh**ty concept . How are they supposed to fight then.?
BTW , the new CAT in your avatar looks interesting. Can't get my eyes off it, 



anirbandd said:


> dafuq FPS!!
> 
> which cards are you using??



I think he has 7640G+7670M.

BTW" I have noticed that this game uses more than 1GB of graphics while playing at certain settings on 1366x768 resolution.!!!! Measured it using GPUz.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 18, 2013)

Not gonna complain, but Crysis 3 was sooooo easy!! Finished the game PHW settings in my first run in 11 hours- and I actually wasted time exploring every single level looking for useless intel and crap during all that time.

Bah, got it for free from game4u, so not gonna judge it.

*Note:* Before you ask _how_ I got it for free, here are the exact steps that have to be followed for you to emulate my situation: 


Make sure the courier (in my case, FedEX) forgets to take the cash during delivery.
Contact Game4U about the order. Wait for 3 days. If no response, send another email. Make sure they tell you that they will call you.
When they call you, make sure they ask you "Are you sure the courier forgot sir?"
Tell them "Yes, I don't think I will give away Rs. 1500 without reason...lol."
They will say "My colleague from your area's office will collect the moolah. We will contact you to confirm date of pickup."
Wait for 2 weeks. If no further communication, enjoy your free copy of Crysis 3


----------



## d3p (Mar 18, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Not gonna complain, but Crysis 3 was sooooo easy!! Finished the game PHW settings in my first run in 11 hours- and I actually wasted time exploring every single level looking for useless intel and crap during all that time.
> 
> Bah, got it for free from game4u, so not gonna judge it.
> 
> ...




:





Bhaw bhaw....


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 18, 2013)

MP beta was awesome, the best of the series so far.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 18, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> wow, dude! that's an awesome increase in FPS. What are the display settings you have configured ??



Everything medium with vsync off.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 18, 2013)

> Bhaw bhaw....



And I'd already finished the game by the time Game4U bothered to reply...


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 18, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Everything medium with vsync off.



resolution ??


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 18, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I played the beta, it was really disappointing that most of the enemy was cloaked .. im giving C3 a skip.. atleast the MP .



lol, cloak was part of crysis since 2007, and its a problem now 
Its not completely invisible though. Slow down and pay some attention, you can easily spot them. If that's difficult, use the nano vision and if that's unreliable too, you can hear the buzzer sound when the enemy players are around you


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 18, 2013)

@cyborg: cloak wasn't completely invisible even in the previous games. If you could not spot the cloak, then look for shadows. I do not know if this is a design flaw, but cloak does _not_ eliminate shadows cast by the cloaked bodies.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 18, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> lol, cloak was part of crysis since 2007, and its a problem now
> Its not completely invisible though. Slow down and pay some attention, you can easily spot them. If that's difficult, use the nano vision and if that's unreliable too, you can hear the buzzer sound when the enemy players are around you



well that's the problem.. I like more mano-e-mano kinda gameplay, yea.. cloak has been there since C1, but its not that exciting, may be I should try CoD or Counter Strike


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 18, 2013)

Play Global Offensive. Excellent balance between the casual (Source) and competitive (1.6) modes. Only gripe: recoil seems to have upwards bias for every weapon, not much recoil variation between weapons as far as spray is concerned.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 18, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> BTW , the new CAT in your avatar looks interesting. Can't get my eyes off it,



Thanks 



Extreme Gamer said:


> Play Global Offensive. Excellent balance between the casual (Source) and competitive (1.6) modes. Only gripe: recoil seems to have upwards bias for every weapon, not much recoil variation between weapons as far as spray is concerned.



Will buy next month, will talk about it in the playdate thread.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 18, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> @cyborg: cloak wasn't completely invisible even in the previous games. If you could not spot the cloak, then look for shadows. I do not know if this is a design flaw, but cloak does _not_ eliminate shadows cast by the cloaked bodies.



duh! That's what I said 
And the shadows aren't a flaw. The cloak just reflects the light rays, not make the object transparent.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 18, 2013)

If the cloak reflects light rays, then you can see it without a problem :/

If it bends light rays around it, the shadow should be barely there (since the cloak isn't 100%)

If it absorbs light, then cloak mode should make the suit appear like a black silhuette...

So nope, it is a design flaw.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 18, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> If the cloak reflects light rays, then you can see it without a problem :/
> 
> If it bends light rays around it, the shadow should be barely there (since the cloak isn't 100%)
> 
> ...



light rays bent or reflected, shadows will definitely be created and the game does cast shadows of cloaked bodies too(yeah, that's one more way you can spot the cloaked guys), how is that a design flaw?


----------



## Skud (Mar 18, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> light rays bent or reflected, shadows will definitely be created and the game does cast shadows of cloaked bodies too(yeah, that's one more way you can spot the cloaked guys), how is that a design flaw?




Basic optics, if light is reflected from an object then you can definitely see the object. So cloak would be visible; to human eyes at least, can't say about those aliens.

BTW, just installed the game yesterday and run a bit, the graphics are top notch although the sea at night seems bland. High settings with SMAA 2x is playable so far.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 18, 2013)

Skud said:


> Basic optics, if light is reflected from an object then you can definitely see the object. So cloak would be visible; to human eyes at least, can't say about those aliens.



Yeah my bad, I meant bend.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 19, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> resolution ??



1366x768



Rishi. said:


> resolution ??



1366x768


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 19, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> 1366x768
> 
> 
> 
> 1366x768


You gotta be kidding me, !!! At 1366x768 resolution with medium settings , 68FPS [jump from 34FPS].!!!!!!Thats pretty close to gaming GPUs in high multimedia end laptops. Even a GT650M will struggle to manage that much FPS.


----------



## topgear (Mar 19, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Just installed this game and I'm so happy
> Not because of gameplay but because this is perhaps the first official game to support asymmetrical crossfire.( It shows a rectangular box stating amd dual graphics technology after enabling cf). Got 60+ fps
> 
> 
> ...



care to share which cpu and gpu you have ?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 19, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Yeah my bad, I meant bend.



If light is bent, then there won't be shadows. Shadows are caused due to the light being reflected or absorbed by the substance.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 19, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> If light is bent, then there won't be shadows. Shadows are caused due to the light being reflected or absorbed by the substance.



oh god nevermind. I'm confusing myself now, you're right. My point was, that when the light doesn't pass through the object, the shadows will be created. But what word is it, Ricochet, bounce?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 19, 2013)

reflect, bounce and absorb are the three words 

the nanosuit is supposed to bend light during cloak, not bounce it back or reflect it.

The only explanation is a coding limitation, because the engine does not do full scale raytracing, which is the only way to really avoid the glitch without looking odd.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 19, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> reflect, bounce and absorb are the three words
> 
> the nanosuit is supposed to bend light during cloak, not bounce it back or reflect it.
> 
> The only explanation is a coding limitation, because the engine does not do full scale raytracing, which is the only way to really avoid the glitch without looking odd.



No I don't think its Bend through the body, its impossible. Again, like I said, the suit does not become transparent to let the light go through it. There are some ways in the real world to get the cloak working by bending the light *around* the object so that it blends with the environment, but not transparent. Its the same in the game, the nanosuit is supposed to bend the light around itself, not letting it pass through, so the obvious shadows


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 19, 2013)

when did i say bend through? Obviously if the suit will bend light, it well bend the light around it...
And if it bends around the suit, it has to reconverge to generate the illusion. If not, the spot will appear black with a very poorly defined shadow.

If the suit becomes transparent you will see the nerve cluster and goop that remains of alcatraz


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 19, 2013)

Optics class going on? ??


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 19, 2013)

Physics ki patshaala samapt karo


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 19, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> :sorcery: , .
> Have you tried editing it recently ?



whatever it was, its not there now.  
the 5 line limit is there again


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Optics class going on? ??





CommanderShawnzer said:


> Physics ki patshaala samapt karo



Well atleast we are learning something here.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 22, 2013)

Wonder what a good gamer will do!!!


Spoiler



*img690.imageshack.us/img690/310/crysis32013032200464348.jpg


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Mar 23, 2013)

topgear said:


> [/spoiler]
> 
> care to share which cpu and gpu you have ?



g6-2005ax



Rishi. said:


> You gotta be kidding me, !!! At 1366x768 resolution with medium settings , 68FPS [jump from 34FPS].!!!!!!Thats pretty close to gaming GPUs in high multimedia end laptops. Even a GT650M will struggle to manage that much FPS.



Well thats the reason I posted it here.  I don't believe it myself


----------



## mohiuddin (Mar 27, 2013)

Skud said:


> Basic optics, if light is reflected from an object then you can definitely see the object



no, if all type rays is reflected then we wouldn't see the object, it would act like a mirror. But that not the case.
I think it is a flaw. 
Or may be all light rays aren't bend, but still the shadow should be softer in cloacked mode than that of in uncloaked mode.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 27, 2013)

stop the optical physics class... 


Finished and Uninstalled. time played: 5hrs 40mins


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 18, 2013)

Started Playing this...
which is the best AA setting SMAA,MSAA or FX???


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 18, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Started Playing this...
> which is the best AA setting SMAA,MSAA or FX???



Appearance : Performance, SMAA. Performance, FXAA. Appearance, MSAA.

All my personal opinion and experience, not based on any screenshot. To me FXAA looked very fuzzed out, SMAA looked most "natural", while MSAA looked smoothest but had a little more fuzz than SMAA.

All this is comparing the highest available options for each AA to me.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Appearance : Performance, SMAA. Performance, FXAA. Appearance, MSAA.
> 
> All my personal opinion and experience, not based on any screenshot. To me FXAA looked very fuzzed out, SMAA looked most "natural", while MSAA looked smoothest but had a little more fuzz than SMAA.
> 
> All this is comparing the highest available options for each AA to me.



Agreed. I also don't use FXAA at all. It makes entire images blurry.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 19, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Agreed. I also don't use FXAA at all. It makes entire images blurry.



The only game where I used FXAA was Battlefield 3, and only because the textures are soft anyway, so the added fuzz makes only a marginal difference. IMHO TXAA should have been released instad of FXAA. FXAA is only a post-process feature that blurs a completed frame, not unlike the "definition" option in GTAIV, and not a genuine AA process.


----------



## topgear (Apr 19, 2013)

Completed Crysis 3 and on veteran difficulty the whole game took 9 Hours 58 Mins .. can't say about review sites but this game is good enough and demands a play through.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 19, 2013)

Good to know but I wonder what you did for 10 hours? Was you exploring the city much?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 19, 2013)

topgear said:


> Completed Crysis 3 and on veteran difficulty the whole game took 9 Hours 58 Mins .. can't say about review sites but this game is good enough and demands a play through.



This game is not worth its current price tag, that much is certain 

Try post human warrior, you will see very little difference in difficulty.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 19, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Appearance : Performance, SMAA. Performance, FXAA. Appearance, MSAA.



Thanx for the info


----------



## topgear (Apr 20, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Good to know but I wonder what you did for 10 hours? Was you exploring the city much?



nah, I was using a DSG sniper so always in the look out for a good sniping spot and you know sniping needs patience and time. One more thing is when I've finished off all the enemies and not to mention hacked every possible things.



Extreme Gamer said:


> This game is not worth its current price tag, that much is certain
> 
> Try post human warrior, you will see very little difference in difficulty.



OMG ! I'm even scared off that name but that's my favorite phrase as well  .. will do so once I finish Bioshock Infinite.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 20, 2013)

topgear said:


> nah, I was using a DSG sniper so always in the look out for a good sniping spot and you know sniping needs patience and time. One more thing is when I've finished off all the enemies and not to mention hacked every possible things.
> 
> OMG ! I'm even scared off that name but that's my favorite phrase as well  .. will do so once I finish Bioshock Infinite.



IDK if you noticed, but if you have a silenced weapon, at the cost of some energy, you can play duck hunt with them while cloaked and your cloak will not disappear at the first shot. You can get 2-3 shots like that. Very effective.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> IDK if you noticed, but if you have a silenced weapon, at the cost of some energy, you can play duck hunt with them while cloaked and your cloak will not disappear at the first shot. You can get 2-3 shots like that. Very effective.



Yeah and this is what made Crysis 2 and onward games, a walk in a park.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah and this is what made Crysis 2 and onward games, a walk in a park.



till you meet a pinger or a tougher class enemy.
silent takedown not working in my case. never get the option to perform the takedown. had switched to firing bows instead.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 20, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah and this is what made Crysis 2 and onward games, a walk in a park.



Not quite. What difficulty did you play on? In PHW, you have to be careful, because you need to manage your energy properly. Enemies will actually start walking around a bit more and occasionally end up where you're standing.


----------



## topgear (Apr 21, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> IDK if you noticed, but if you have a silenced weapon, at the cost of some energy, you can play duck hunt with them while cloaked and your cloak will not disappear at the first shot. You can get 2-3 shots like that. Very effective.



I've used the bow ( first it seem kinds funny but later using the bow proved to be very effective ) for such situations and TBH human enemies were more tough to handle that Aliens but then again it may be just me


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 21, 2013)

topgear said:


> I've used the bow ( first it seem kinds funny but later using the bow proved to be very effective ) for such situations and TBH human enemies were more tough to handle that Aliens but then again it may be just me



I found the aliens to be troublesome, not because of anything but their mobility. Springy little b****rds. And I found that no crosshair, no aim shooting was very easy (and I managed to get lots of headshots like that). Bows and arrows are good against a small number of enemies. But against large packs you would run out of special arrows and you would have to keep moving to recover the standard projectiles. NOT my style of playing.


----------



## ratul (Apr 21, 2013)

topgear said:


> I've used the bow ( first it seem kinds funny but later using the bow proved to be very effective ) for such situations and TBH human enemies were more tough to handle that Aliens but then again it may be just me



humans were easy, pingers is what i hate the most, followed by scorchers, and damn i hate all of them..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 21, 2013)

ratul said:


> humans were easy, pingers is what i hate the most, followed by scorchers, and damn i hate all of them..



I thought the pingers were easier to deal with than the fast moving pricks. Most difficult boss was the one which appears when you fall off the VTOL that Psycho was driving. That guy pissed me off.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Not quite. What difficulty did you play on? In PHW, you have to be careful, because you need to manage your energy properly. Enemies will actually start walking around a bit more and occasionally end up where you're standing.



So basically you are saying that if I need to play the damn game then I must start with highest possible difficulty ?? Besides I have played the game in that difficulty too and in that also I was able to manage stealth properly without much of a trouble.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 21, 2013)

gameranand said:


> So basically you are saying that if I need to play the damn game then I must start with highest possible difficulty ?? Besides I have played the game in that difficulty too and in that also I was able to manage stealth properly without much of a trouble.



No.Yeah managing stealth is easy. All you need to do is be careful and move around a bit in 80-90% of the maps.


----------



## topgear (Apr 22, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I thought the pingers were easier to deal with than the fast moving pricks. Most difficult boss was the one which appears when you fall off the VTOL that Psycho was driving. That guy pissed me off.



I took him/it out very easily ... just used Typhoon and that grenade launcher of the VTOL effectively


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 22, 2013)

topgear said:


> I took him/it out very easily ... just used Typhoon and that grenade launcher of the VTOL effectively



I'm talking about a different guy. One where you don't have the VTOL at your disposal. And at what difficulty were you playing?

I had to run around in circles to deal with him in PHW. I didn't even have decent weapons and had to make do with what was available on the ground. That guy took over 2000 bullets easily before he fell.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 22, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I'm talking about a different guy. One where you don't have the VTOL at your disposal. And at what difficulty were you playing?
> 
> I had to run around in circles to deal with him in PHW. I didn't even have decent weapons and had to make do with what was available on the ground. That guy took over 2000 bullets easily before he fell.



Yeah that was tricky, but I just rammed him with grenades as they were full on me and foe wasn't much of a fast mover.


----------



## Neuron (Apr 22, 2013)

Just completed this game. Not as bad a game as i thought. But nowhere as good as crysis or warhead.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 22, 2013)

@anand: He was manageable until he called his minions into the fray. That was when I got pissed- I had to hunt for ammo. The minions ruined my stealth-style gameplay and forced me to use armour enhancements.


----------



## ratul (Apr 22, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I'm talking about a different guy. One where you don't have the VTOL at your disposal. And at what difficulty were you playing?
> 
> I had to run around in circles to deal with him in PHW. I didn't even have decent weapons and had to make do with what was available on the ground. That guy took over 2000 bullets easily before he fell.



i think you are talking about the ceph mastermind, that was easy.. 
i just went to those red supercharging things in the corner, stood there for infinite charge and ammo, put on the armor, took the X-PAC and rammed him, took me 3rd try to find out that...


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 22, 2013)

This game is short..now in Level 5


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 22, 2013)

@Ratul: Yep, that's the way to do it easy. Don't take those NS super charge until that dumb releases those 4 semi-dumbs. When they are released just take those powers, and use any gun to kill them. But yes, that idiot is worth fighting than the final Alpha Ceph dumb, even my mom will kill it easy 
@Zangetsu: So my 147 mins is defeated now, by you?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 22, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> @Zangetsu: So my 147 mins is defeated now, by you?


I don't know how fast u completed...I m playing it slowly by collecting nano upgrade packs..still I don't have any idea what else to collect other than datapads...
njoying the eyecandy visuals of C3


----------



## Saumil996 (Apr 22, 2013)

Finished the game. Any idea what happens to Psycho??


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 22, 2013)

^Find out what happens to Psycho in the next episode of Crysis......
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
CRYSIS 4!!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 22, 2013)

ratul said:


> i think you are talking about the ceph mastermind, that was easy..
> i just went to those red supercharging things in the corner, stood there for infinite charge and ammo, put on the armor, took the X-PAC and rammed him, took me 3rd try to find out that...



I noticed them the first time itself, but the scumbag always blew them up when I went near them 
What difficulty btw?


----------



## ratul (Apr 23, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I noticed them the first time itself, but the scumbag always blew them up when I went near them
> What difficulty btw?



i was playing on the veteran difficulty, first time when i found this, he blew those chargers on after when he first pulls you towards him, but in the second try, i just hid behind that metal barricade covering the chargers until he went far left from the location, after that i just started shooting him with X-PAC, and this time all of his attacks were blocked by those metal barricade, so he was'nt able to blow away those chargers, and i got unlimited ammo and energy until i demolished that scumbag..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 23, 2013)

ratul said:


> i was playing on the veteran difficulty, first time when i found this, he blew those chargers on after when he first pulls you towards him, but in the second try, i just hid behind that metal barricade covering the chargers until he went far left from the location, after that i just started shooting him with X-PAC, and this time all of his attacks were blocked by those metal barricade, so he was'nt able to blow away those chargers, and i got unlimited ammo and energy until i demolished that scumbag..



In post-human warrior, he blows them up no matter what I do. In fact, he ends up destroying most of the cover that is present. The best I can do is hide to replenish ammo. If he comes near my hiding spot I have no choice but to shoot him or it's EMP will destroy my cloak. And then I have to scurry for ammo when the scum calls its minions.

So no, it isnt as easy as you think it is in the difficulty I play in.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm very glad to know someone is playing it on Post Human. Bravo mate.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 23, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> I'm very glad to know someone is playing it on Post Human. Bravo mate.



Meh. It was too short. It was over in ~8 hours.


----------



## ratul (Apr 23, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> In post-human warrior, he blows them up no matter what I do. In fact, he ends up destroying most of the cover that is present. The best I can do is hide to replenish ammo. If he comes near my hiding spot I have no choice but to shoot him or it's EMP will destroy my cloak. And then I have to scurry for ammo when the scum calls its minions.
> 
> So no, it isnt as easy as you think it is in the difficulty I play in.



now i want to try it in post human warrior..


----------



## nick191 (Apr 23, 2013)

no video in game ,only sound after applying update ,
game crashed at mission 2 so applied update...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 23, 2013)

ratul said:


> now i want to try it in post human warrior..



And you better destroy the projectiles it forms. Armour is compulsary if you want to take him on.

Do note though. The day I was having trouble, it was at night ~2300 hours and I was sorta exhausted after a pretty 4 hour gaming session (not Crysis 3 for 4 hours lol- 1 hour in that game). Even 4 tries weren't enough.

Next day, when I was refreshed, I killed it on the second try


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 24, 2013)

Damn.!! So that's the AlphaCeph master-Mind who doesn't seems to die at all , and we left in an open field against him after Prophet gets-off the Flying Pod ??


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 24, 2013)

Rishi, the alpha ceph was easy.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 24, 2013)

Extreme Gamer , then how many bullets it takes to kill him ?


----------



## topgear (Apr 24, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Damn.!! So that's the AlphaCeph master-Mind who doesn't seems to die at all , and we left in an open field against him after Prophet gets-off the Flying Pod ??



there's plenty of covers and make use of the MG guns lying around and don't forget the grenade launcher of the VTOL. .. when I had to fight with this baddass all I used was typhoon and dsg sniper and not to mention the nade launcher and after taking the baddass alien down I discovered there was MGs lying around


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 24, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Extreme Gamer , then how many bullets it takes to kill him ?



Almost none, lol. Use the Ceph energy modules for unlimited ammo and armour. BTW shoot in the glowing parts if you want to kill him. Basically turn their weapons against them- it works.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 24, 2013)

topgear said:


> there's plenty of covers and make use of the MG guns lying around and don't forget the grenade launcher of the VTOL. .. when I had to fight with this baddass all I used was typhoon and dsg sniper and not to mention the nade launcher and after taking the baddass alien down I discovered there was MGs lying around



I killed him finally,  .



Spoiler



Found out that there was a sort of Canon lying around.It helped me kill him faster. Also used the CB arrows and GL VTOL.





Extreme Gamer said:


> Almost none, lol. Use the Ceph energy modules for unlimited ammo and armour. BTW shoot in the glowing parts if you want to kill him. Basically turn their weapons against them- it works.



Yeah. I found a Canon around there, that was very useful. 
BTW , I didn't knew if it was possible to hack them. I will replay that mission.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 25, 2013)

The pingers and the beetle-flamethrower creatures can be hacked. Not sure about the meat guys.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 25, 2013)

fought the ceph mastermind and died after a brief battle. he took 3 RPG shots like it was nothing. have a .50 cal at my disposal (VTOL's side mounted gun) so that should ease the pressure. it looks more like a survival as there is almost no cover and whatever little bit of protective slabs were there are destroyed systematically.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 25, 2013)

sam said:


> fought the ceph mastermind and died after a brief battle. he took 3 RPG shots like it was nothing. have a .50 cal at my disposal (VTOL's side mounted gun) so that should ease the pressure. it looks more like a survival as there is almost no cover and whatever little bit of protective slabs were there are destroyed systematically.


Have you tried the Canons and Pinch Guns ?? They seem to be quite effective against him. And he is really a bad-a$$ .


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2013)

why on the earth I did not find any Alen weapons during Ceph MasterMind fight ? ther only weapons available all were made by the humans


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 25, 2013)

topgear said:


> why on the earth I did not find any Alen weapons during Ceph MasterMind fight ? ther only weapons available all were made by the humans



I guess you are not those few who spend most of their time roaming around . ,


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 25, 2013)

topgear said:


> why on the earth I did not find any Alen weapons during Ceph MasterMind fight ? ther only weapons available all were made by the humans



I didnt use alien weapons against the mastermind. Try to shoot it in the head-neck area and use as many typhoon bullets as you can find. Offload all your non-renewable arrows into the scumbag's head too. Then pick up the Mk60 and shoot. Then shoot with the SCAR. After that shoot with the SCARAB. And then you're down to peashooter


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 25, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I didnt use alien weapons against the mastermind. Try to shoot it in the head-neck area and use as many typhoon bullets as you can find. Offload all your non-renewable arrows into the scumbag's head too. Then pick up the Mk60 and shoot. Then shoot with the SCAR. After that shoot with the SCARAB. And then you're down to peashooter



thats the best way to offload 3000 bullets. and a few arrows.
need some kind of health bar to show how long it'll take for him to be down. like Borderlands bosses.



Rishi. said:


> Have you tried the Canons and Pinch Guns ?? They seem to be quite effective against him. And he is really a bad-a$$ .



even if there was any alien tech carried by the first group (when the VTOL landed), there are nothing left as i blew up anything that moved with the grenade launcher.


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 25, 2013)

Started with the crysis 3 tutorial..it seems Amazing!!
Cant wait to try the campaign!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 25, 2013)

sam said:


> thats the best way to offload 3000 bullets. and a few arrows.
> need some kind of health bar to show how long it'll take for him to be down. like Borderlands bosses.
> 
> 
> ...



Remember, the Typhoon alone will be over 1500 Bullets


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 25, 2013)

Reaper Cannon - Crysis Wiki
Reaper Canon and the X-Pac mortar. 
They X-Pac mortar is very lethal for the Cephs..


----------



## Saumil996 (Apr 25, 2013)

Saw this dunno if legit

Crysis 3 Secret Ending - YouTube


----------



## topgear (Apr 26, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I guess you are not those few who spend most of their time roaming around . ,



I've roamed a lot but I can swear that there was no alien weapon on that boss fight but one wayt you are right .. when I saw the Ceph MM there was not much room to roam around as I was busy in conter attacking him.



Extreme Gamer said:


> I didnt use alien weapons against the mastermind. Try to shoot it in the head-neck area and use as many typhoon bullets as you can find. Offload all your non-renewable arrows into the scumbag's head too. Then pick up the Mk60 and shoot. Then shoot with the SCAR. After that shoot with the SCARAB. And then you're down to peashooter



I finished him with Typhoon, DSG and the GL from the VTOL 



sam said:


> thats the best way to offload 3000 bullets. and a few arrows.
> need some kind of health bar to show how long it'll take for him to be down. like Borderlands bosses.
> 
> even if there was any alien tech carried by the first group (when the VTOL landed), *there are nothing left as i blew up anything that moved with the grenade launcher.*



a health bar for the bosses like BL would be great and now I got the idea why there was no ceph weapon


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 26, 2013)

Well Maybe , Next time think twice before making it a Turkey Shoot.!!!  haha.

Well , you have to agree that after killing the AC MM , the difficulty level increases a li'l bit. But I love it because we have access to lots of alien weapons. Specially the X-paC mortar.


----------



## topgear (Apr 26, 2013)

My favorite was Pinch Rifle  but none of the Alien Weapons can match Gauss, DSG, MG and Typhoon.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 26, 2013)

Finished the game twice . Overall experience - okay .


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 26, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Finished the game twice . Overall experience - okay .



So, is it worth buying or 'cough' version will do?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 26, 2013)

topgear said:


> a health bar for the bosses like BL would be great and now I got the idea why there was no ceph weapon



actually there was 2 alien weapon on the right side near the ceph energy module but have to finish him off in style using the gauss rifle and a grenade launcher and ultimately with the typhoon. destroying the flying object above his head really increase the chance of survival.


----------



## topgear (Apr 27, 2013)

first I had no clue what to do with those energy modules ... so I got into armor mod and smashed those energy modules using melee attack


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 27, 2013)

topgear said:


> first I had no clue what to do with those energy modules ... so I got into armor mod and smashed those energy modules using melee attack



using scanner mode marked the energy modules. i thought those might be some energy barrel that will clear an area if shot (similar to oil barrels). much later (after reading comments here) i came to know that it can be used to supercharge the nanosuit


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 28, 2013)

topgear said:


> first I had no clue what to do with those energy modules ... so I got into armor mod and smashed those energy modules using melee attack



TEH Hulk.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 28, 2013)

damn... the enegry battery things are used to super charge the suit?????? 

i busted all of those and wondered what'd become of them. damn.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 28, 2013)

The weapons and gun fight are one of the best thing which i liked . I didn't understand the story , but still spend 15-17 hour in this game just staring and admiring my GPU more than the game


----------



## topgear (Apr 29, 2013)

you played the game twice or one single play through took 15-17 hours ? and if you had played the previous parts of this game there's should not be much dificulties in understanding the story .. the story is good but not anything extra ordinary like Dishonored or some other known for good story type games .. the whole genre is mainly based on action and graphics mostly though the last two part focused on MP part as well.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 29, 2013)

^ 6 hour for the first time and remaining for the second time . I found story to dull to understand ....


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2013)

Completed this game....
Freaky Awesome game though I am not happy with gameplay time took 9hrs to complete it (coz I was playing slow) & levels are very very less.
*My rating: 8/10*
It has ground breaking graphics & sound is also excellent...
gameplay is OK (not so good as C2 & C1)
the solar flare is the best I have ever seen (none of any game gives so realistic flares)
Lighting is top-notch...I played in 1080p resolution with SMAA on (got a decent fps  )
The new Bow is the best weapon with modified ammos (really a plus point in game)
Cut-scenes (oh mann..the game starts with such a damn awesome cutscene of ship) are brilliant it feels like I m watching an Action Movie in BluRay 
The Rain effects are so much detailed...they (devs) must have taken help from Crysis 2 Mods 
Graphics is where Crysis 3 excels...

Now in Weapons detailing is also so much detailed (u can see the serial no of wepons in hand..the scope detailing is marvelous)
the Alien Weapons (X-Pac Mortar,Pinger,cannon etc) are beautifully designed....Hacking turrets to your advantage is also a plus point.

Also its a good game to be used in Graphic Cards Benchmarks.

a must play game to all Crysis & FPS fans


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 29, 2013)

^Heard the story's bad. True?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Heard the story's bad. True?


Ya...story is bit disappointing.

which comes under cons


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 29, 2013)

^Damn. Same thing happened to Mass Effect too, for me. Played and loved ME2, couldn't care about ME3.

Crytek, you bad.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 29, 2013)

ME3 story was pretty good , only ending sucks .


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 29, 2013)

Crysis 3...ending is good Prophet real name is revealed


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 29, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Crysis 3...ending is good Prophet real name is revealed



Meh.His real _surname_ is Barnes(i think it was revealed in Crysis 1)
Major Barnes


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 30, 2013)

Completed.!! 
Total Playtime - 5Hrs 47Mins 17Secs.



> My rating: 8/10
> It has ground breaking graphics & sound is also excellent...
> gameplay is OK (not so good as C2 & C1)
> the solar flare is the best I have ever seen (none of any game gives so realistic flares)
> ...


 , This.

I hate the fact that we have to hack the turrets every now and then to re-enable them.
I found the ending to be good but not perfect[The extreme end].

I will start with Crysis 2 now.


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2013)

I did not like the looks of Alien Weapons at all ...


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 30, 2013)

^imo thats because they were Alien weapons. 

an alien would like it  

@Zangetsu: Nice review mate


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 30, 2013)

topgear said:


> I did not like the looks of Alien Weapons at all ...



They look superb only downside is they are heavy & make running slow...



anirbandd said:


> @Zangetsu: Nice review mate


Thanks 

But still The Intro of Crysis 2 is my favorite


----------



## rajnusker (Apr 30, 2013)

Playing Crysis 3, just awesome game.


----------



## topgear (May 1, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> They look superb only downside is they are heavy & make running slow...



I can smell an Alien ( Ceph ) among us 



> But still The Intro of Crysis 2 is my favorite



can't agree more .


----------



## coderunknown (May 1, 2013)

Prophet blasting the aliens with a HMG. classic.


----------



## anirbandd (May 1, 2013)

^totally!! ftw scene, that was!!


----------



## Zangetsu (May 1, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Meh.His real _surname_ is Barnes(i think it was revealed in Crysis 1)
> Major Barnes



I haven't heard this Barnes in Crysis 

Btw Prophet died in Crysis 2 and restored to Life in Crysis 3

Crysis 4 will have prophet again without NanoSuit


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 1, 2013)

In the end when he went AWOL, he was called Barnes.


----------



## coderunknown (May 1, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> I haven't heard this Barnes in Crysis
> 
> Btw Prophet died in Crysis 2 and restored to Life in Crysis 3
> 
> Crysis 4 will have prophet again without NanoSuit



C3 is the last AAA title from Crytek. next they'll focus on Multiplayer mainly.


----------



## rajnusker (May 1, 2013)

Finished it  Overall the game was good.


----------



## topgear (May 2, 2013)

sam said:


> C3 is the last AAA title from Crytek. next they'll focus on Multiplayer mainly.



what is AAA ???

anyway, read this :



> Is Crysis 3 the end of Crysis?
> 
> Cevat Yerli: It's the end of the story of Crysis, but that doesn't mean it's the end of the franchise. It's the end of Prophet's story. Prophet started the journey in Crysis 1 with Psycho and Jester and others, and we're bringing those buddies together in Crysis 3 to finish up the story and effectively make sense out of the trilogy. We are finalising the story arc of Prophet to conclude in a dramatic way.
> 
> ...



BTw, check this out :
Crysis 3 - Secret Ending | Crysis 4? HD - YouTube

And what happened to Nomad ?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 2, 2013)

topgear said:


> what is AAA ???


High budget titles, or rather the big name titles- the ones usually retailing for $50 to $60 in the US during launch.


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2013)

I was not familiar with that term  anyway, thanks for the info.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 6, 2013)

topgear said:


> I was not familiar with that term  anyway, thanks for the info.



Did you notice that Nomad was conveniently not mentioned by Yerli in your quote despite him being the protagonist in the first game? Add to that the fact that he says "I wouldn't call it Crysis 4 at this stage". I'm fairly certain this will be a Nomad game, or at the very least one that will connect to Nomad. Nomad wasn't directly mentioned in Crysis 3 either, and the only information on him was a classified file of which all data had been deleted.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 6, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Did you notice that Nomad was conveniently not mentioned by Yerli in your quote despite him being the protagonist in the first game? Add to that the fact that he says "I wouldn't call it Crysis 4 at this stage". I'm fairly certain this will be a Nomad game, or at the very least one that will connect to Nomad. Nomad wasn't directly mentioned in Crysis 3 either, and the only information on him was a classified file of which all data had been deleted.



Nomad is dead.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 6, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Nomad is dead.



If I'm not mistaken, the comic book is not in the canon according to Crytek.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 6, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> If I'm not mistaken, *the comic book is not in the canon according to Crytek.*


yay! then why was this comic story made


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 6, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> yay! then why was this comic story made



Money rules? And it originally began as a bonus for Crysis 2 Nano Edition IIRC.


----------



## coderunknown (May 6, 2013)

with all these ghost, soul, memory thing being transferred from one psychopath to another, won't be surprised if Alcatraz gets invaded by Nomads ghost next game.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 6, 2013)

sam said:


> with all these ghost, soul, memory thing being transferred from one psychopath to another, won't be surprised if Alcatraz gets invaded by Nomads ghost next game.



Yep.as if crysis games*cough*Glorified Tech Demo *cough* need story


----------



## Nanducob (May 12, 2013)

Destroyed the dam yesterday!
Now I hate this creatures!


----------



## fz8975 (May 13, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Completed this game....
> Freaky Awesome game though I am not happy with gameplay time took 9hrs to complete it (coz I was playing slow) & levels are very very less.
> *My rating: 8/10*
> It has ground breaking graphics & sound is also excellent...
> ...


whats your config ?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 13, 2013)

fz8975 said:


> whats your config ?



Core-i5,4GB RAM,Sapphire HD6770 1 GB GDDR5


----------



## topgear (May 14, 2013)

that's some nice performance for HD 6770 .. at what gfx settings you played the game and have you OCed the gpu ?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 14, 2013)

topgear said:


> that's some nice performance for HD 6770 .. at what gfx settings you played the game and have you OCed the gpu ?



never overclocked....some of the settings I forgot...on MSAA motion blurring was there so played on SMAA.


----------



## Knight2A4 (May 14, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> never overclocked....some of the settings I forgot...on MSAA motion blurring was there so played on SMAA.



*FROM I.G.N *

*Minimum System Operating Requirements for PC
• Windows Vista, Windows 7 or Windows 8
• DirectX 11 graphics card with 1Gb Video RAM
• Dual core CPU
• 2GB Memory (3GB on Vista)

Example 1 (Nvidia/Intel):
• Nvidia GTS 450
• Intel Core2 Duo 2.4 Ghz (E6600)

Example 2 (AMD):
• AMD Radeon HD5770
• AMD Athlon64 X2 2.7 Ghz (5200+)

Recommended System Operating Requirements for PC
• Windows Vista, Windows 7 or Windows 8
• DirectX 11 graphics card with 1GB Video RAM
• Quad core CPU
• 4GB Memory

Example 1 (Nvidia/Intel):
• Nvidia GTX 560
• Intel Core i3-530

Example 2 (AMD):
• AMD Radeon HD5870
• AMD Phenom II X2 565*

His system access the optimum system requirement only the GPU is falls behind kind of .......


----------



## topgear (May 15, 2013)

at-least HD 6770 surpasses the minimum system requirement as it's more powerful than a GTS 450


----------



## akkies_2000 (May 17, 2013)

Finally bought it at 40% discount on Game4u. Was waiting for such a discount considering short SP game length, somehow don't like Crysis MP.


----------



## topgear (May 18, 2013)

try it on some most hard difficulty level .. explore and 9-10 Hrs. of gameplay is guaranteed


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 31, 2013)

I think I have diss'd this game more than it deserves. Heard from some friends that it actually is much, much better than the second. I also the heard the story's great. 'Tis true? 

Only thing is that this game's too short or something?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 31, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I think I have diss'd this game more than it deserves. Heard from some friends that it actually is much, much better than the second. I also the heard the story's great. 'Tis true?
> 
> Only thing is that this game's too short or something?


It is better than Crysis 2 in gameplay but the story IMHO is slightly worse. The story is very short. If you're really good at FPSes, you will finish the game quickly depending on difficulty setting. I finished it in 8 hours in Post-Human Warrior, and I was playing slowly, doing quite a bit of exploration.

Your mileage will vary.


----------



## kartikoli (May 31, 2013)

i cant digest justification of prophet when he was dead in crysis 2


----------



## Nanducob (May 31, 2013)

How to kill the alpha ceph?,im tired shooting it for hours,still it is not dying..thanks


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 31, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> How to kill the alpha ceph?,im tired shooting it for hours,still it is not dying..thanks



Shoot it in all parts that glow...i.e. the eyes.


----------



## Nanducob (May 31, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Shoot it in all parts that glow...i.e. the eyes.



 already did that.will give one more try.thanks


----------



## Zangetsu (May 31, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> How to kill the alpha ceph?,im tired shooting it for hours,still it is not dying..thanks



X-Pac Mortar,Cannon works best...even the Typhoon

also check youtube


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 31, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> X-Pac Mortar,Cannon works best...even the Typhoon
> 
> also check youtube



Use the ceph guns. They work best.


----------



## topgear (Jun 1, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> already did that.will give one more try.thanks



start reading from here 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/155435-crysis-3-a-48.html


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 1, 2013)

topgear said:


> start reading from here
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/155435-crysis-3-a-48.html


 ..


----------



## suyash24seven (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi. Is it advisable to buy Crysis 3 now?? I am interested primarily in multiplayer.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 9, 2013)

suyash24seven said:


> Hi. Is it advisable to buy Crysis 3 now?? I am interested primarily in multiplayer.



yes MP of C3 is excellent


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 9, 2013)

suyash24seven said:


> Hi. Is it advisable to buy Crysis 3 now?? I am interested primarily in multiplayer.



600 players are playing. I'd say no.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 16, 2013)

For some reason I didn't find crysis 3 fun. I mean the story is good and the graphics is good as well but I can't just find the fun in it. More like a pass time for me. This coming from someone who's just delved into modern games and this is the first crysis game I've played.

Anyone else share this opinion?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 16, 2013)

It isn't fun because the story _isn't_ good


----------



## sygeek (Jun 16, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> It isn't fun because the story _isn't_ good


maybe..


----------



## topgear (Jun 16, 2013)

sygeek said:


> For some reason I didn't find crysis 3 fun. I mean the story is good and the graphics is good as well but I can't just find the fun in it. More like a pass time for me. This coming from someone who's just delved into modern games and this is the first crysis game I've played.
> 
> Anyone else share this opinion?



you need to start from Crysis 1 and then continue towards warhead, C2 and then this .. well, the story definitely is not so good but it's Ok to go with but the gameplay is is good .. just crank up the difficulty and you'll enjoy at-least a little .. sigh, most of the modern shooters are so easy to master ( SP campaign barring some tactical shooters ) it's a shame to play the SP part in normal mode.

BTW, talking about fun part the devs should really think about driving a speedboat and vehicles ( or tanks ) to reach the objective area just like the Crysis 1 .. still no Crysis game is better than this ( well warhead may be on par ) .


----------



## pra_2006 (Jun 17, 2013)

finally completed crysis 3 after applying game fix 2  otherwise alpha ceph was invincible i was shooting at him for 2 hours then i searched it on google and got to know tht it was a bug.

anyways game was fun playing graphics wise but story was too short and very easy to kill enemys even in hardest mode i hope they will make sumthing special in crysis 4


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 17, 2013)

Completed this game on the weekend.   Liked the first 2 or 3 levels  but then  I had to force myself to complete this. 
Having played the original Crysis over 7-8 times, I didn't think I'd be so disappointed with this one.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 17, 2013)

^join the club. we've been disappointed from C2. ;|


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 17, 2013)

after Crysis Warhead C2 & C3 disappointed gamers but in terms of graphics whole series is superb


----------



## jenimukanna (Jun 23, 2013)

i have problem in playing the game its always error like dll file is missing ...  how can be rectified  or have to re-install the game


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 23, 2013)

A screenshot would help.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 24, 2013)

jenimukanna said:


> i have problem in playing the game its always error like dll file is missing ...  how can be rectified  or have to re-install the game



I once got this error when i didnt install Direct x or something.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 24, 2013)

yeah.. most common source. update DX and sound drivers.


----------



## mohit9206 (Jun 24, 2013)

How does this game's single player campaign comapare to Crysis 2 ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> How does this game's single player campaign comapare to Crysis 2 ?



C2 was tougher than C3...if u like eye-candy & new weapons give C3 a try...I liked the bow & arrow


----------



## mohit9206 (Jun 25, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> C2 was tougher than C3...if u like eye-candy & new weapons give C3 a try...I liked the bow & arrow



Looks like bow and arrow has become quite a theme..first Tomb Raider,then Crysis 3 and now The Last of Us...


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2013)

I think bow and arrow used first on FC3 - talking about some most recent popular games.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2013)

topgear said:


> I think bow and arrow used first on FC3 - talking about some most recent popular games.



also used in I am Alive


----------



## digitaltab (Jun 26, 2013)

this is the most shitty game in the series according to me...

talking about single player campaign only..


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2013)

Shivam24 said:


> this is the most shitty game in the series according to me...
> 
> talking about single player campaign only..



True that.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 3, 2013)

Crysis 1 was definitely the best.. It was so much more than linear FPS games


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Crysis 1 was definitely the best.. It was so much more than linear FPS games



Oh..Cry me a River...I still miss the game.


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 3, 2013)

Shivam24 said:


> this is the most shitty game in the series according to me...
> 
> talking about single player campaign only..



yes..at first i thought the game was O.K,then i played Sleeping Dogs


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 3, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Oh..Cry me a River...I still miss the game.



I miss warhead more


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 3, 2013)

Crysis 1 was just above average with you ask me; that doesn't mean the sequels are any better though.

Warhead was the best of the series, but only decent IMO.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 4, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> but only decent IMO.



Meaning??


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 4, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Meaning??



It was good, but not great.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 4, 2013)

^ don't know good or great but might have played it atleast 40-50 times.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 4, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> ^ don't know good or great but might have played it atleast 40-50 times.



Don't you have any other games to play?

I played it twice, no more.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 4, 2013)

That is long ago.. may be 2-3yrs back..
Right now playing MP3.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 5, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> ^ don't know good or great but might have played it atleast 40-50 times.



Boy I can't even imagine to play a game this long. The longest I have played is DAO, I guess 6 times.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 5, 2013)

^^Well when you don't have other games & have upgraded GPU thrice(GMA 3100->8400GS->HD6770) & have long time of 1.5yrs you can..


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 5, 2013)

Each day i hate it more.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 5, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Boy I can't even imagine to play a game this long. The longest I have played is DAO, I guess 6 times.



this reminds me, i gotta finish DA series again


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> ^^Well when you don't have other games & have upgraded GPU thrice(GMA 3100->8400GS->HD6770) & have long time of 1.5yrs you can..



That explains a lot.


----------



## topgear (Jul 7, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Boy I can't even imagine to play a game this long. The longest I have played is DAO, I guess 6 times.



now that have mentioned DAO - I've almost forgot this game ( re-added into my to be played ).

BTW, I really do miss the tactical attachment ( those sleep darts from Crysis 1 ) or there's anything like this is C3 but I did not find it ?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 7, 2013)

topgear said:


> now that have mentioned DAO - I've almost forgot this game ( re-added into my to be played ).
> 
> BTW, I really do miss the tactical attachment ( those sleep darts from Crysis 1 ) or there's anything like this is C3 but I did not find it ?



Good time to revive the good ol DAO thread eh....


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 7, 2013)

Removed TEH eye Candy game from PC , once I got involved in playing Crysis 2. That explains a lot.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 9, 2013)

Darn. I am totally loving this game. The facial animations, man they're f**kin' awesome, that too in real time. Yep, the bow & arrow is great. I love how they justify it as a great weapon with kinetic energy and it being linked with Nanosuit or some shyt like that.

Only thing I hate is that they rub off Nomad's name liek he isn't even relevant. 

NOMAD FOREVER!

EDIT: And.... I revived two month old thread. 'Cause Nanosuit.


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 9, 2013)

I just started playing the game. I totally agree. Facial animations are superb!
Of all the video games I have played till now, this one has the best graphics (I'm playing at 1080p Medium-High settings) .  Especially the tall grass parts. WOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## topgear (Oct 9, 2013)

make sure you play it on veteran or above dificulty level so you don't feel like the game is too easy and short to enjoy it's beauty even more


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 9, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> I just started playing the game. I totally agree. Facial animations are superb!
> Of all the video games I have played till now, this one has the best graphics (I'm playing at 1080p Medium-High settings) .  Especially the tall grass parts. WOW!!!!!!!!!


yeah...Crytek Engine


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 18, 2013)

Just finished the game. I dont understand why this game got such a low review. I seriously fail to understand. Is it because of the MP? I haven't tried the MP yet. I was totally blown away by the SP. Blown away man.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> Just finished the game. I dont understand why this game got such a low review. I seriously fail to understand. Is it because of the MP? I haven't tried the MP yet. I was totally blown away by the SP. Blown away man.



Its the length of SP campaign, also MP wasn't that good.


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 18, 2013)

@gameranand Don't you think this game deserves atleast 85/100 rating ? SP was too cool man! It wasn't extremely linear like Cry2. We got to roam in huge environments, lots of space. Terrific visuals (Looked better than real life).

And I actually played a bit of that alien vs human mode in the beta (Don't remember what it's called), got bored.!!


----------



## gameranand (Oct 18, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> @gameranand Don't you think this game deserves atleast 85/100 rating ? SP was too cool man! It wasn't extremely linear like Cry2. We got to roam in huge environments, lots of space. Terrific visuals (Looked better than real life).
> 
> And I actually played a bit of that alien vs human mode in the beta (Don't remember what it's called), got bored.!!



Well after playing all the games I think this game don't deserve much from me TBH.


----------

